# 85 Fleetwood build



## MidwestFleetwood

heres the start of my coupe build. This pic was actually back in april .There are many to come


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

heres more picshttp:







//i127.p







hotobucket.com/albums/p152/ROcaddyman/Scan0009.gif[/IMG]


----------



## rag-4

looking good bro...

:biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

heres more frame pics [IMGhttp://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p152/ROcaddyman/Scan0009.gif[/IMG]


----------



## MidwestFleetwood




----------



## MidwestFleetwood

heres the fleet when i got it a few years ago and threw a quick set up in


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

I had the car painted and the euro kit installed this past summer ...The car is not put back together yet because i am planning a frame swap soon i hope


----------



## MidwestFleetwood




----------



## MidwestFleetwood




----------



## MidwestFleetwood

upper and lower T-arms that i made


----------



## MidwestFleetwood




----------



## BIGBODYDelta68

i like the color and the frame work is :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood




----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Thanks Bro


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Test run on the rear


----------



## MidwestFleetwood




----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 8 2007, 06:58 PM~6936905
> *upper and lower T-arms that i made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you sell these?


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

never have in the past ....but i guess i could


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 8 2007, 07:50 PM~6937286
> *never have in the past ....but i guess i could
> *


what would you charge.PM me.


----------



## 313Rider

> _Originally posted by BIGBODYDelta68_@Jan 8 2007, 06:01 PM~6936928
> *i like the color and the frame work is  :thumbsup:
> *


  x2


----------



## 509Rider

Clean frame.


----------



## sleeper

:thumbsup:


----------



## rag-4

:biggrin:


----------



## texmex

lookin good homie


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Hey minolta what u think......give me a call this wk end


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Heres some int pics for u guys the car only 50k original on so over all its in pretty good shape
















some trim missin


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

some more pics


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

damn comp lets try again


----------



## plague

I LIKE THAT COLOR COMBO, NICE WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## michaels29




----------



## rag-4

Looking real good bro!

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHI-63

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## BigLinc

whats up adam, its Paul, good to see u made it on here

the lac is looking nice

talk to u soon


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jan 10 2007, 05:36 PM~6954412
> *whats up adam, its Paul, good to see u made it on here
> 
> the lac is looking nice
> 
> talk to u soon
> *


thanks Paul get at me some time


----------



## OURLIFE

whats up adam its fred...... caddy looks damn good bro.... holla at us sometime


----------



## MR.*512*

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigLinc

ttt


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

here some pics of the chain bridge finally back in the swing of things ......allmost ready for paint.............     


























ill post more tommorrow short on time right now


----------



## CADILLACSAM

Framework is lookin good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider

Looks like a robot welded the frame, r  eally nice work.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

thanx 509


----------



## MR.*512*

YOUR PROJECT IS LOOKING REAL NICE !! I LIKE THE WELDS !! :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

THANX BRO APPRECIATE IT................


----------



## Mr Minnesota

That's gonna be a bad caddy Bro!


----------



## weatmaster

wowowow, realy nice work on the frame.... i wish i would be this far. Keep us posted, i might catch some ideas


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Feb 28 2007, 09:07 AM~7371473
> *wowowow, realy nice work on the frame.... i wish i would be this far. Keep us posted, i might catch some ideas
> *


not a problem ...any ?'s just ask...........


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

HERE U GO A COUPLE MORE FOR YA.............


----------



## MidwestFleetwood




----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 28 2007, 06:26 PM~7375989
> *HERE U GO A COUPLE MORE FOR YA.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Frame is looking real good bro..:thumbsup: 

Let me know when your ready for my frame... :cheesy:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 28 2007, 07:26 PM~7375989
> *HERE U GO A COUPLE MORE FOR YA.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dont half step...be ready......... :0 :0 :0


----------



## weatmaster

Thanks man, i see you got the same cce powerballs 

I cant wait to see the frame on the rimz and everything sticked together in the rear.


----------



## silver64

:thumbsup: looks bad as hell


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 28 2007, 06:27 PM~7376001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

HERE SOME PICS...GOT SOME WORK DONE THIS WK END ....GOT THE MOTOR MOUNTED AND ROLLED THE FRAME SO I CAN FINISH THE OTHER SIDE



















HERES A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE WITH HIS KID SHOWIN HIM THE ROPES


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

ROLLED THE FRAME THISS THING IS HEAVY


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

damn thats looking bad ass


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 4 2007, 08:51 PM~7406372
> *damn thats looking bad ass
> *


x2


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 4 2007, 08:51 PM~7406372
> *damn thats looking bad ass
> *


thanx bro... keep up the good work on yours :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigLinc

let me know when your around, ill have to stop by and check it out, looking nice


----------



## area651rider

nice work,gonna be a bad ride when its done


----------



## bigbody93

very nice work i like the idea that your homie&son was there thats what its all about lowriders&friends,&family.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Mar 4 2007, 09:59 PM~7406875
> *let me know when your around, ill have to stop by and check it out, looking nice
> *



come check me out sunday bro i'll be around workin on it


----------



## impala_631

looks nice, i didnt know ro had a indiana chapter


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 7 2007, 06:46 PM~7431102
> *looks nice, i didnt know ro had a indiana chapter
> *



We just opened it in June of last year.....Thanks for the compliment


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Mar 4 2007, 10:57 PM~7406849
> *thanx bro... keep up the good work on yours :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Ill try! starting to warm up now :cheesy:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 7 2007, 05:46 PM~7431102
> *looks nice, i didnt know ro had a indiana chapter
> *


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Got some more work done tonight....Will post some pics soon


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

real nice keep up good work bro


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Mar 11 2007, 05:18 PM~7456347
> *real nice keep up good work bro
> *



thanx bro


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Mar 11 2007, 06:18 PM~7456347
> *real nice keep up good work bro
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 11 2007, 07:37 PM~7456969
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *



how is your frame comin along bro?


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Mar 11 2007, 07:48 PM~7457044
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Hey Fred...how arer things out that way?


----------



## chi-town ro

:biggrin:


----------



## weldermyass

wow that is some really nice work.... :0


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@Mar 13 2007, 11:32 AM~7468490
> *wow that is some really nice work.... :0
> *



x2 :0


----------



## hydraulicmike

top notch weldwork!! cant wait to see more


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn, That work is off the hook, great job homie keep it up! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Mar 12 2007, 04:42 PM~7462899
> *how is your frame comin along bro?
> *


Pitbull got it it finished and smoothed, going to pick it up saturday then take it to the blaster!


----------



## big pimpin

Wow!!! Very impressive!!! :0 :thumbsup: Keep up the good work.


----------



## YellowAmigo

Some of the best frame work I have seen on here.... As good as anyone's work period.


----------



## OURLIFE

they are goin bro need to get some change together and finish paintin this damn car..... other than that aint shit goin on...........




> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Mar 12 2007, 02:44 PM~7462914
> *Hey Fred...how arer things out that way?
> *


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Mar 13 2007, 10:40 AM~7468841
> *Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn, That work is off the hook, great job homie keep it up! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanx bro


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 13 2007, 11:28 AM~7469092
> *Pitbull got it it finished and smoothed, going to pick it up saturday then take it to the blaster!
> *




Right on :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...Cant wait to see it


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Thanx for all the comments this website keeps me goin sometimes


----------



## BigLinc

sorry i didnt stop by sunday, i didnt get up there til about 9 at night, ill let u know next time ill be up


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

HERE SOME MORE OICS FROM THIS PAST WK END...FINISHED GRINDING THE WELDS AND DID A FINAL SAND...SHOULD BE PAINTING THIS WK END HOPEFULLY ...GONNA GIVE IT A GO NEVER PAINTED BEFORE


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

GUESS WHATS MISSING HERE AND WIN A PRIZE...CANT BELIEVE I FORGOT IT....HAHAHAHAH


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Mar 13 2007, 07:30 PM~7471822
> *sorry i didnt stop by sunday, i didnt get up there til about 9 at night, ill let u know next time ill be up
> *



NO BIGGIE GIVE ME A HOLLA SOMETIME


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Mar 13 2007, 08:56 PM~7472048
> *HERE SOME MORE OICS FROM THIS PAST WK END...FINISHED GRINDING THE WELDS AND DID A FINAL SAND...SHOULD BE PAINTING THIS WK END HOPEFULLY ...GONNA GIVE IT A GO NEVER PAINTED BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WORK BROTHA


----------



## 98LOWLINC

damn bro that frame is fuckin on point man good work!!!!!!!! cant wait to see more of the car!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LA Homie

that frame is lookin goof homie 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chi-town ro

:thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Mar 13 2007, 07:58 PM~7472062
> *GUESS WHATS MISSING HERE AND WIN A PRIZE...CANT BELIEVE I FORGOT IT....HAHAHAHAH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Body mount access hole!!! yeeeeaaaaahhhh yeeeeaaaaaahhhhh....what did I win? I hope its something really cool!!! :yes:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

:0 Wow......look at that frame. Are you sure theres not a welding robot that lives in your garage?


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 13 2007, 11:33 PM~7473900
> *Body mount access hole!!!  yeeeeaaaaahhhh yeeeeaaaaaahhhhh....what did I win?  I hope its something really cool!!!  :yes:
> *


AHHHHH YOU CAUGHT IT LOL..........


----------



## gold cutt 84

if you got it on the other side just whole saw it out uffin:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

thats a bad ass frame homie  keep posting pic


----------



## CrazyCutlas

Hey man you are an artist with a welder and metal fab!!!!! you cant get that good of a weld and smooth job in most steel shops....congradulations on a job well done.....keep up that good work and keep us posted...


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by CrazyCutlas_@Mar 14 2007, 08:39 PM~7480108
> *Hey man you are an artist with a welder and metal fab!!!!! you cant get that good of a weld and smooth job  in most steel shops....congradulations on a job well done.....keep up that good work and keep us posted...
> *



thanks alot man.....i do alot of it at work...


----------



## dekay24

frame looks great, i love how your redoing the 4 link. :0


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Mar 13 2007, 06:56 PM~7472048
> *HERE SOME MORE OICS FROM THIS PAST WK END...FINISHED GRINDING THE WELDS AND DID A FINAL SAND...SHOULD BE PAINTING THIS WK END HOPEFULLY ...GONNA GIVE IT A GO NEVER PAINTED BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy

great build - that frame is comin out badass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 16 2007, 11:07 AM~7490584
> *great build - that frame is comin out badass  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanx Bro , Cant wait till its done


----------



## SHORTDOG 62

very nice work man!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Here some new pics from tonight...Had a few spots i had to finish before paint (hopefully next wk end).

Heres the inside of the bridge. I put these in for the chains and they help with strength.











This is a pic of the inside of the front pocket...Cut the holes for the cylinders.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

I had a couple of spots under the cradle left these sucked..They turned out pretty good though

BEFORE










AFTER


----------



## MidwestFleetwood




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Mar 18 2007, 02:30 AM~7499681
> *I had a couple of spots under the cradle left these sucked..They turned out pretty good though
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL YEAH BRO, PUTTING IN WORK! :biggrin:


----------



## MonteMan

uffin:


----------



## weatmaster

Oh man, still like i said - that shit is one off a kind. Realy nice work, keep us posted


----------



## Liv4Lacs

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 14 2007, 05:43 AM~7474779
> *:0 Wow......look at that frame. Are you sure theres not a welding robot that lives in your garage?
> *


x10!!!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Bought some goodys today ,gonna give this paint thing a try this wk end ....Hopefully all goes well ............


----------



## BigLinc

where did u get dupont brand in MC? napa start carrying it finally?


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Mar 20 2007, 06:49 PM~7516951
> *where did u get dupont brand in MC? napa start carrying it finally?
> *



yea, at owens on the bully


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Mar 20 2007, 08:51 PM~7516969
> *yea, at owens on the bully
> *


forgot about them


----------



## Caddylac

I am just wondering how are u going to align the new frame with the body, Thanks 
(And that is the best welds, the best frame i have seen on here!) :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Mar 20 2007, 07:34 PM~7517333
> *I am just wondering how are u going to align the new frame with the body, Thanks
> (And that is the best welds, the best frame i have seen on here!) :biggrin:
> *



The holes in the frame match the ones in the body... Thanx bro


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Mar 20 2007, 05:47 PM~7516939
> *Bought some goodys today ,gonna give this paint thing a try this wk end ....Hopefully all goes well ............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## jayoldschool

Can you teach me to weld? :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Mar 20 2007, 08:23 PM~7517765
> *Can you teach me to weld? :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA COME ON DOWN TO HILLBILLY VILLE


----------



## showandgo

looks great


----------



## flaked85

awesome work homie


----------



## stillrollin

WUZ UP ADAM..SHIET THIS FRAME IS LOOK NASTY ..SINCE FROM THE LAST TIME I SAW IT ...LOOKING GOOD........... LOVE IT ......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Man I wouldnt bother smoothing it if I had welds that tight~!


----------



## OURLIFE

lookin good adam........ cant wait to see it in person


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Finished up a couple spots today had these holes left put a piese of pipe in there...


----------



## El Carnicero

:0 BADASS WELDS Keep up the good work. Cant wait to see the rolling chassis. :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Did a little more work today had to fix a couple of spots, tried to stay away from the fiberglass but i couldnt help it here


----------



## BigLinc

damn, all them hours u work your up late as hell, me and fred will be in the area tomorrow, if we got time to stop by ill give u a call and see if your around the house


----------



## BigLinc

looks good btw


----------



## OURLIFE

seen the frame tonight and i must say pictures dont do justice............ good seein you adam............ keep up the clean work bro


----------



## impala_631

looking killer..... for a indiana boy :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 24 2007, 03:18 PM~7543592
> *looking killer..... for a indiana boy  :biggrin:
> *



U know how us hillbillys get down............. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Looks real clean man. Should be a bad ass frame when your done. I'm in the middle of doing a Caprice frame and I know what a pain these frames are to make look that good. Keep it up.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

CHECK THIS OUT ....NOW THIS IS WHAT WE CALL A INDIANA SPRAY 
BOOTH ........ HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 24 2007, 09:42 PM~7545279
> *Looks real clean man. Should be a bad ass frame when your done. I'm in the middle of doing a Caprice frame and I know what a pain these frames are to make look that good. Keep it up.
> *



U GOT THAT RIGHT ....LOTS OF HOURS....


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

FIRST COAT OF POLYFILL FINALLY SOME COLOR....THIS STUFF IS HARD TO SPRAY


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Mar 24 2007, 04:21 PM~7544051
> *U know how us hillbillys get down............. :biggrin:
> *


crazy hillbily... :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

nice work bro show us some progress on the frame


----------



## OURLIFE

bout time we see some color.......... good job homie


----------



## OURLIFE

to the top for the homie


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Mar 25 2007, 04:43 PM~7548768
> *bout time we see some color.......... good job homie
> *


Yea tell me bout, seems like its been a year . Ohh thats right it has


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Mar 25 2007, 01:25 AM~7546395
> *FIRST COAT OF POLYFILL FINALLY SOME COLOR....THIS STUFF IS HARD TO SPRAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigLinc

wheres the pics


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

ttt


----------



## BigLinc

pics


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Mar 29 2007, 10:46 PM~7581545
> *pics
> *


I slowed down a little this wk bro....Between work and i picked up a old truck i used to own been fuckin with that...Have not had much time...Be back into this wk end


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Mar 30 2007, 11:50 PM~7588335
> *I slowed down a little this wk bro....Between work and  i picked up a old truck i used to own been fuckin with that...Have not had much time...Be back into this wk end
> *


what kind of truck?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Mar 30 2007, 10:50 PM~7588335
> *I slowed down a little this wk bro....Between work and  i picked up a old truck i used to own been fuckin with that...Have not had much time...Be back into this wk end
> *


  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Mar 31 2007, 08:21 PM~7592772
> *what kind of truck?
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## weldermyass

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Mar 21 2007, 07:15 PM~7525338
> *Finished up a couple spots today had these holes left put a piese of pipe in there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your fabrication skills are some of th ebest on this site bro  


i do have one question tho ,did you put something over the lower a arm bolt hole there because i have seen plenty of cars elongate that bolthole and have to be repaired.

once again the wqork is tops ,just didnt wanna see you over look that


----------



## Y U H8TIN

*LoOkIn GoOd bROtHa.....*


----------



## BigLinc

fallin off the project homie?

this was on the 3rd page :scrutinize:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Apr 5 2007, 08:55 PM~7627597
> *fallin off the project homie?
> 
> this was on the 3rd page :scrutinize:
> *



Been to cold....Ive have to leave the heat on in the garage if i painted it....hope next wk will be warmer ....Its killin me not to see this thing painted


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 6 2007, 06:47 PM~7633297
> *Been to cold....Ive have to leave the heat on in the garage if i painted it....hope next wk will be warmer ....Its killin me  not to see this thing painted
> *


this snow is some bullshit


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 6 2007, 05:47 PM~7633297
> *Been to cold....Ive have to leave the heat on in the garage if i painted it....hope next wk will be warmer ....Its killin me  not to see this thing painted
> *


i feel that!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Just got done shooting a couple of coats of primer..Turned out good..Paint is coming soon


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 8 2007, 05:32 PM~7645374
> *Just got done shooting a couple of coats of primer..Turned out good..Paint is coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN LOOKS NICE !! :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$




----------



## bloodline

DAMN !!That frame came out nice! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## BigLinc

very nice bro


----------



## weatmaster

Could a frame be cleaner? I realy love that thing...


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Apr 10 2007, 03:14 AM~7656067
> *Could a frame be cleaner? I realy love that thing...
> *



Thanx for the props bro...I spent alot of time on that thing ,was a very big learning experience for me..............................


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Here we go !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just shot the first coat letting tack ........


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 15 2007, 10:39 AM~7694819
> *Here we go !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just shot the first coat letting tack ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE LOOKING FRAME !! :thumbsup:


----------



## LA Homie

:0 uffin: uffin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 15 2007, 12:39 PM~7694819
> *Here we go !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just shot the first coat letting tack ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Heres some pics of the paint..Cant believe its finally done, didnt turn out to bad considering i never held a spray gun before.....


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Now its time to dig in to the car and start the teardown....Start with this ,this will be fun :0


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 15 2007, 12:39 PM~7694819
> *Here we go !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just shot the first coat letting tack ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looking good


----------



## YellowAmigo

Damn I didnt realize this frame was for a mid 90's fleetwood!!!!.... Frame looks smoother then the body on my caddy... great job man....


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Apr 15 2007, 05:26 PM~7696757
> *Damn I didnt realize this frame was for a mid 90's fleetwood!!!!.... Frame looks smoother then the body on my caddy... great job man....
> *


The frame is for a 1985 coupe


----------



## MidwestFleetwood




----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 15 2007, 10:03 PM~7698056
> *The frame is for a 1985 coupe
> *


man I feel stupid... I new that.... I just saw the pic of the fleetwood and thought it was a big body.


----------



## BigLinc

thats his coupe for that frame he just painted


looking good adam


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

very impressive,,that frame is sick.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

wow bro, looking bad ass man, i bet you feel releived a lil dont cha :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Looks nice man.


----------



## weatmaster

Oh man,
i cant wait to see the rest done... you cant let us wait to long after those frame pics


----------



## THEREGAL

that frame is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Apr 16 2007, 06:34 AM~7701091
> *that frame is BEAUTIFUL
> *


x4


----------



## OURLIFE

nice work adam.... i still say pictures dont do justice............


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by weatmaster+Apr 16 2007, 05:09 AM~7701072-->
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man,
> i cant wait to see the rest done... you cant let us wait to long after those frame pics
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OURLIFE_@Apr 16 2007, 05:59 PM~7705763
> *nice work adam.... i still say pictures dont do justice............
> *


Thanx guys , im happy the way it turned out


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> wow bro, looking bad ass man, i bet you feel releived a lil dont cha :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> Yea relieved i am, but every time u complete another step it gets harder because your closer but not done yet.. I cant wait it has been 2 years since i drove this car and it is absolutly KILLIN ME :biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev

wsup nice work going in too the caddy cant wait to see it back together ! Frame is tight man !!Nice work homie :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

:thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

more pics of the tear down pulled all the interior today and the hydraulic rack





































look at this bird nest


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Apr 16 2007, 07:55 PM~7706674
> *wsup nice work going in too the caddy cant wait to see it back together ! Frame is tight man !!Nice work homie  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Coca Pearl

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OURLIFE

to the top for the homie


----------



## 79cuttybang

gonna be killin it when shes done


----------



## rag-4

:biggrin:


----------



## six-4lover

nice build homie i like the frame also what kind of motor u puttin in there


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

heres a little update ...got the frame out of the garage today damn near dropped the fuckin thing using this bullshit ass trailor hahahah....


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by 79cuttybang_@Apr 18 2007, 09:33 PM~7724170
> * gonna be killin it when shes done
> *



UH OHHHH CUTTYBANG IN THE FUCKIN HOUSE


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

damn that was scary i bet!


----------



## Caddylac

What is the car int he background, looks nice!


----------



## rag-4




----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Apr 23 2007, 01:40 AM~7751719
> *What is the car int he background, looks nice!
> *


the one the frame is for


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

WELL SINCE THE FRAME IS DONE AND OUT OF THE GARAGE ITS TIME TO START ON THE A-ARMS AND THE AXEL ....


----------



## MidwestFleetwood




----------



## BigLinc

damn cleaned the garage up, lookin good


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

SOME MORE A-ARM PICS


----------



## YellowAmigo

Nice work once again.... That is exactly what I am going to do to my a-arms


----------



## rag-4

looking good bRO!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

nice clean cuts


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 25 2007, 08:08 PM~7774680
> *SOME MORE A-ARM PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD NICE WELDS !!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 26 2007, 07:49 PM~7781816
> *LOOKS GOOD NICE WELDS !!
> *


Thanks bro ,Im actually enjoying doing these ..Im doin these a little different then how i usually do them


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Here some more pics did a little welding on these tonight....


----------



## BigLinc

damn almost ready for chrome :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Apr 26 2007, 10:33 PM~7783076
> *damn almost ready for chrome  :biggrin:
> *



hhahahahahahaha I WISH......................


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 27 2007, 12:35 AM~7783092
> *hhahahahahahaha I WISH......................
> *


 :biggrin: 

u decide on the plater yet?


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

DOING SOME GRINDING ON THESE TONIGHT THOUGHT ID TAKE A BREAK AND DROP SOME PICS .....DAMN I HATE GRINDING AND SANDING


----------



## CrazyCutlas

Holy shit... those are soooooo fucking bad...... what sanding did you do on these? I am getting ready to help my buddy do his caddy arms and we want them to be this smooth.....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 28 2007, 09:48 PM~7793731
> *DOING SOME GRINDING ON THESE TONIGHT THOUGHT ID TAKE A BREAK AND DROP SOME PICS .....DAMN I HATE GRINDING AND SANDING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :cheesy: 

Damn those are the clean, :0


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 28 2007, 09:58 PM~7794070
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> Damn those are the clean,  :0
> *



tHANKS BRO.....MAN ITS ALOT OF SANDING


----------



## Caddylac

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by CrazyCutlas_@Apr 28 2007, 08:55 PM~7793763
> *Holy shit... those are soooooo fucking bad...... what sanding did you do on these? I am getting ready to help my buddy do his caddy arms and we want them to be this smooth.....
> *



I START OFF WITH A 36G SANDING DISK (NOT A GRINDING STONE) THEN A 120G SANDING DISK...THEN I USE THE DA ...START WITH A 60G ( WHICH IS WHAT U SEE HERE) THEN A 80G THEN A 120G ..... THEN CHROME :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 29 2007, 12:16 AM~7794194
> *I START OFF WITH A 36G SANDING DISK (NOT A GRINDING STONE) THEN A 120G SANDING DISK...THEN I USE THE DA ...START WITH A 60G ( WHICH IS WHAT U SEE HERE) THEN A 80G THEN A 120G ..... THEN CHROME  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the info man.... those are a fucking work of art
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

more pics


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

SANDED THE LOWER TRAILING ARMS GOT THEM READY FOR CHROME


----------



## MR JOKER

DAMN THOSE A ARMZ LOOK NICE


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 29 2007, 07:58 PM~7798597
> *SANDED THE LOWER TRAILING ARMS GOT THEM READY FOR CHROME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL YEAH ... DAMN YOUR ROLLIN ON THIS PROJECT BRO! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 29 2007, 07:55 PM~7798882
> *HELL YEAH ... DAMN YOUR ROLLIN ON THIS PROJECT BRO! :cheesy: :biggrin:
> *

















CATCH WHAT IM SAYIN HERE

J/K.....MAN I HAVE TO GET THIS THING DONE I'LL GO NUTS ANOTHER SUMMER WITH OUT THIS CAR


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 29 2007, 05:58 PM~7798597
> *SANDED THE LOWER TRAILING ARMS GOT THEM READY FOR CHROME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



U know it b*RO*!

:biggrin:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

beautiful work bro,,but a quick question, have any of you guys heard of a RO chapter coming to Kentucky?? Just curious, I heard a nasty little rumor the other day. :0 :0 Anyways, keep up the good work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Apr 30 2007, 09:22 PM~7807504
> *beautiful work bro,,but a quick question, have any of you guys heard of a RO chapter coming to Kentucky??  Just curious, I heard a nasty little rumor the other day. :0  :0  Anyways, keep up the good work. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS BRO..........NO I HAVENT HEARD ...I'LL MAKE SOME CALLS AND TRY AND FIND OUT


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Apr 30 2007, 08:22 PM~7807504
> *beautiful work bro,,but a quick question, have any of you guys heard of a RO chapter coming to Kentucky??  Just curious, I heard a nasty little rumor the other day. :0  :0  Anyways, keep up the good work. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:0 :


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 28 2007, 09:48 PM~7793731
> *DOING SOME GRINDING ON THESE TONIGHT THOUGHT ID TAKE A BREAK AND DROP SOME PICS .....DAMN I HATE GRINDING AND SANDING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 how much shipped :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

MAN I CAN DO A SET FOR YA BUT IT WILL BE A LITTLE WHILE I HAVE TO GET THIS STUFF DOEN HERE FIRST..I'LL GIVE U A GOOD PRICE


ROLLERZ ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weatmaster

can it look cleaner ??? Realy nice work there and i still cant wait to see it done...

Here are some pics from germany, just as an inspiration


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@May 2 2007, 09:16 PM~7823982
> *MAN I CAN DO A SET FOR YA BUT IT WILL BE A LITTLE WHILE I HAVE TO GET THIS STUFF DOEN HERE FIRST..I'LL GIVE U A GOOD PRICE
> ROLLERZ ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



I'm still waititng for my stuff to get done also....  

Holla at me when U get a chance about.....


----------



## OURLIFE

lookin good adam................ holla at me sometime 574-340-5291


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77

Adam forgot to tell yall he was putting 26'' under the caddy :biggrin: :buttkick:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by GreeneyedBandit_77_@May 4 2007, 08:31 PM~7837189
> *Adam forgot to tell yall he was putting 26'' under the caddy :biggrin: :buttkick:
> *



I WILL NEVER FALL TO THE DARK SIDE.....DOWN WITH DONKS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 29 2007, 03:17 PM~7797554
> *more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam homie those are some bad ass a- arms :thumbsup: nice work


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by goodtimesvegas_@May 4 2007, 11:10 PM~7837901
> *dam homie those are some bad ass a- arms :thumbsup: nice work
> *


THANKS MAN......ALOT OF HOURS


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

GOT THE AXEL READY TONIGHT FOR REINFORCEMENT..


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by CADILLACSAM_@Feb 26 2007, 11:47 PM~7360787
> *Framework is lookin good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## MR.*512*

ITS LOOKING NICE !! :thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster

i see u are usin those cce showballs too - they look realy nice, got them too


----------



## timdog57

Everything looks really good. Just thinking you might have a problem plating the top where the ball joint mounts to on the a-arm. The ball joint isn't going to stick through long enough for the spindle and you may have some binding issues.


----------



## impala_631

indiana boys putting it down!!! :0


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

GOT THESE PARTS READY FOR CHROME THEY WILL BE SENT OUT THIS WK :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 7 2007, 02:19 PM~7851605
> *Everything looks really good.  Just thinking you might have a problem plating the top where the ball joint mounts to on the a-arm.  The ball joint isn't going to stick through long enough for the spindle and you may have some binding issues.
> *


I HAVE DONE A FEW PAIR LIKE THESE BEFORE NEVER REALLY HAD A PROBLEM.....HAVE U HAD A PROBLEM THIS WAY


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 7 2007, 02:22 PM~7851635
> *indiana boys putting it down!!! :0
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc

u decide on a plater?


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@May 7 2007, 08:23 PM~7854886
> *GOT THESE PARTS READY FOR CHROME THEY WILL BE SENT OUT THIS WK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Where are the A-arm bars that bolt up to the ears on the frame???? :scrutinize:


----------



## weatmaster

Here is a pic of my back... just as an idea and to keep ur head up - There will be dailight after the dark


----------



## Crazy Cutty

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@May 7 2007, 08:23 PM~7854886
> *GOT THESE PARTS READY FOR CHROME THEY WILL BE SENT OUT THIS WK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@May 7 2007, 08:23 PM~7854886
> *GOT THESE PARTS READY FOR CHROME THEY WILL BE SENT OUT THIS WK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REAL NICE WORK !! :thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster

T o
T he
T op


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@May 10 2007, 02:27 AM~7873197
> *T o
> T he
> T op
> *



THANKS BRO FOR ALL THE PICS U SEND THIS WAY. THERE ARE TIMES WHEN STUFF LIKE THAT HELPS....I DAMN SURE AINT PRO AT THIS SHIT..SOMETIMES I HAVE TO GET ON THIS SITE AND LOOK FOR HELP...GREAT LOOKIG CAR BY THE WAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rag-4

:biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

CLEANED THE AXEL TODAY MAN THIS THING WAS A MESS



















PULLED A MEASURMENT WITH THIS STRING SO I KNOW WHERE TO PUT THE POWERBALLS BACK ON


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

someones getting ready for chrome! You gonna reinforce the bottom of it b4 chrome?


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@May 10 2007, 04:14 PM~7874241
> *THANKS BRO FOR ALL THE PICS U SEND THIS WAY. THERE ARE TIMES WHEN STUFF LIKE THAT HELPS....I DAMN SURE AINT PRO AT THIS SHIT..SOMETIMES I  HAVE TO GET ON THIS SITE AND LOOK FOR HELP...GREAT LOOKIG CAR BY THE WAY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man, i am shure your car will be at realy a high level when u are ready... many of us can learn something at your topic too 

I cant wait to see the axle done, i got some new ideas for my axle but i am shure i can get some hints here too.

Keep us posted...


----------



## OURLIFE

to the top


----------



## EL PECADOR

:worship:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

DID A LOITTLE REINFORCING ON THE AXL TODAY HAVENT HAD MUCH TIME LATELY SHOULD BE DONE THIS WK END THOUGH


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

STARTED THE TEAR DOWN TO LIFT THE BODY TODAY...





























I KNOW THIS IS THE FORBIDDEN 4100 ENGINE BUT THIS THING RUNS LIKE A CHAMP..ONLY HAS 60,000 ON IT...I AM SELLING THIS IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED

ALSO I HAVE A 90 NOSE AND THE ORIGINAL FLEETWOOD NOSE FOR SALE BOTH IN GREAT CONDITION


----------



## MidwestFleetwood




----------



## 84caddy

got an extra chrome-able rad support?

...wanna sell the TBI off that 4100?


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@May 21 2007, 06:18 PM~7950813
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice,,your a hell of a fabricator :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 21 2007, 08:25 PM~7951481
> *got an extra chrome-able rad support?
> 
> ...wanna sell the TBI off that 4100?
> *


u have a what ?


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@May 21 2007, 09:18 PM~7950813
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man thats awesome... I may have to steal that idea... I love that use of tube (or is that round bar) and have been trying to get an idea for my rear end.... hope you dont mind bro... :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

man i dont mind, im sure i aint the first on to do it that way....i used 1 1/4 solid round bar ...good luck if u have questions let me know ......


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@May 21 2007, 09:46 PM~7951688
> *u have a what ?
> *


you said you had some extra frt ends - i was askin if you had an extra caddy rad/core support for sale - one thats good enough to chrome

and if you wanted to sell the TBI - throttle body injection unit off your 4100 :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@May 22 2007, 10:37 AM~7954555
> *man i dont mind, im sure i aint the first on to do it that way....i used 1 1/4 solid round bar ...good luck if u have questions let me know ......
> *


You think a 10ft stick would do that? I work at a steel shop so I can get material pretty cheap (like steel is cheap). Just wondering. I will be pulling the rear end out soon...


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@May 22 2007, 09:56 AM~7954992
> *You think a 10ft stick would do that? I work at a steel shop so I can get material pretty cheap (like steel is cheap). Just wondering. I will be pulling the rear end out soon...
> *


YES....I HAD A 9 FT PIECE HERE AND THAT WAS ENOUGH ....HAD SOME LEFT OVER


----------



## 79cuttybang

Wouldn't tube be stronger than solid bar? Not dissing your shit. It is tight. Don't get me wrong but I was always told solid bar is not as strong as tube. Just wondering. Anyways hit me up fucker. Stopped by over the weekend and radio was blaring in the garage but you weren't answering the door.


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@May 21 2007, 06:18 PM~7950813
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by 79cuttybang_@May 22 2007, 04:37 PM~7957604
> *Wouldn't tube be stronger than solid bar? Not dissing your shit. It is tight. Don't get me wrong but I was always told solid bar is not as strong as tube. Just wondering. Anyways hit me up fucker. Stopped by over the weekend and radio was blaring in the garage but you weren't answering the door.
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 

THATS WHY ZAC GOT U ON CAMERA TODAY OVER HERE STEALING IDEAS :0 :0


----------



## MidwestFleetwood




----------



## hotstuff5964

thats some killer welding, love the reinforcement tube things too :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by 79cuttybang_@May 22 2007, 06:37 PM~7957604
> *Wouldn't tube be stronger than solid bar? Not dissing your shit. It is tight. Don't get me wrong but I was always told solid bar is not as strong as tube. Just wondering. Anyways hit me up fucker. Stopped by over the weekend and radio was blaring in the garage but you weren't answering the door.
> *


I was thinking the same thing, some X-heavy pipe I do believe that is stronger then solid bar. I know in a structural application it is stronger (for building purposes) but in this application I am not sure.... either way the thing will be SUPER STRONG!!!! :biggrin: great work bro. I love the fab work. some of the best welding I have ever seen and I work in a Structural Steel weld shop. We have some excellent welder and they wouldnt hold your jock!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## texmex

bad azz work homie


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by texmex_@May 22 2007, 10:40 PM~7959556
> *bad azz work homie
> *


x1047566464 man your fab work is killin em! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@May 22 2007, 06:50 PM~7958779
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

damn, them are some nice as welds


----------



## 79cuttybang

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@May 22 2007, 08:34 PM~7958711
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> THATS WHY ZAC GOT U ON CAMERA TODAY OVER HERE STEALING IDEAS :0  :0
> *


  Yeah but at least I'm not sneeking around to look at your shit when your not there. You know who I mean. :0 :0 :0


----------



## Crazy Cutty

here are a few of your parts adam.....

i dropped a lot of parts on tuesday night, and they were finished friday morning.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

DAMN IT MAN THAT SHIT LOOKS GOOD CANT WAIT TILL ITS HERE.......


MAD PROPS TO AL FOR THE HOOKUP


----------



## Crazy Cutty

wants pics of the other parts??? :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@May 27 2007, 09:09 PM~7989613
> *wants pics of the other parts???  :biggrin:
> *


yeah :cheesy:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@May 27 2007, 08:09 PM~7989613
> *wants pics of the other parts???  :biggrin:
> *



PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe

I think i just nut my pants..



> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 28 2007, 07:48 PM~7793731
> *DOING SOME GRINDING ON THESE TONIGHT THOUGHT ID TAKE A BREAK AND DROP SOME PICS .....DAMN I HATE GRINDING AND SANDING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@May 26 2007, 06:37 PM~7985138
> *here are a few of your parts adam.....
> 
> i dropped a lot of parts on tuesday night, and they were finished friday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THESE ARE VERY NICE AND SO IS THIS CADDY, KEEP US POSTED :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo

WOW!!!! I knew these parts would be unbelievable when chromed


----------



## OURLIFE

lookin good homie


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

IMPALA LOWERS? for a caddy


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@May 28 2007, 03:43 PM~7993831
> *IMPALA LOWERS? for a caddy
> *


No.. Those lowers are not mine


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@May 28 2007, 05:20 PM~7994640
> *No.. Those lowers are not mine
> *


I was getting ready to ask the same thing,,lol,,I thought you knew something we all didn't :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@May 28 2007, 05:20 PM~7994640
> *No.. Those lowers are not mine
> *


----------



## Yankochevelle

This caddy will be TIGHT! I can only hope mine will be that nice when I get it finished!!! INDIANA Peeps are PIMPIN!! :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Yankochevelle_@May 29 2007, 09:04 AM~7998959
> *This caddy will be TIGHT! I can only hope mine will be that nice when I get it finished!!! INDIANA Peeps are PIMPIN!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc

damn more people from our area

looks good adam


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@May 29 2007, 01:35 PM~8000496
> *damn more people from our area
> 
> looks good adam
> *



THANKS BRO


----------



## weatmaster

T o
T he
T op

we are pichungry


----------



## Mr lowrider305

NICE FUCKIN WORK HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toxiconer




----------



## OURLIFE

up to the top for the homie


----------



## Yankochevelle

When you have time, you want my frame? :biggrin: Your work if fabulous!! :worship: !
T
T
T


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

AHHHHHHHHHH.........LOOK WHAT I GOT IN TODAY.....

LOOKING GOOD THANKS AL :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 4 2007, 02:58 PM~8039558
> *AHHHHHHHHHH.........LOOK WHAT I GOT IN TODAY.....
> 
> LOOKING GOOD THANKS AL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 4 2007, 12:58 PM~8039558
> *AHHHHHHHHHH.........LOOK WHAT I GOT IN TODAY.....
> 
> LOOKING GOOD THANKS AL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

real nice any update pics from the frame with chrome or other shit? i realy love the topic


----------



## YellowAmigo

NICE ...... CHROME!!!!!!!!!.... that shit is fucking glass.....


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

BIG ZACK BUILT ME A CRATE TO SHIP THE AXEL


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 5 2007, 08:41 PM~8048877
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG ZACK BUILT ME A CRATE TO SHIP THE AXEL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn ,bro your on fire! :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 5 2007, 11:13 PM~8050399
> *damn ,bro your on  fire! :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> *



YEA AND IM READY FOR THIS FIRE TO BE PUT OUT...IM FUCKIN TIRED BRO :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer

LOOKIN GOOD BRO...


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jun 6 2007, 05:08 PM~8055095
> *LOOKIN GOOD BRO...
> *



THANKS....IM GETTIN CLOSER


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 6 2007, 06:05 PM~8055080
> *YEA AND IM READY FOR THIS FIRE TO BE PUT OUT...IM FUCKIN TIRED BRO :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

:biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

PICKED UP THE MATERIAL AND ALL THE RIGGING TODAY FOR THE BODY LIFT


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 8 2007, 12:36 AM~8064238
> *PICKED UP THE MATERIAL AND ALL THE RIGGING TODAY FOR THE BODY LIFT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

built one of the a frames tonight


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 9 2007, 01:34 AM~8070398
> *built one of the a frames tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  fuck yea :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

adam aint playin around............ lookin good homie


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Jun 9 2007, 08:28 PM~8073808
> *adam aint playin around............ lookin good homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 9 2007, 02:34 AM~8070398
> *built one of the a frames tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a nice ass hoist frame. you do great work man.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jun 11 2007, 12:31 PM~8082543
> *Thats a nice ass hoist frame. you do great work man.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

DAMN......TIME TO GO **** HUNTIN.....BASTARDS ON MY CAR

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 11 2007, 03:42 PM~8083411
> *DAMN......TIME TO GO **** HUNTIN.....BASTARDS ON MY CAR
> 
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :guns: i got your back


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jun 11 2007, 05:31 PM~8084609
> *:guns: i got your back
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

LAST OF THE PARTS TO BE CHROMED...WILL SEND OUT THIS WK


----------



## BigLinc

damn homie, u aint fucking around with the lift, we did my homies 67 with 2 engine hoists


----------



## 155/80/13

nice work TTT


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

BUILT THE 2ND A-FRAME TONIGHT.......I WILL FINALLY PULL THE BODY


----------



## weatmaster

Oh yes, somebody is prepared... i wish we had that space over here. Realy nice work - as always


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 7 2007, 10:36 PM~8064238
> *PICKED UP THE MATERIAL AND ALL THE RIGGING TODAY FOR THE BODY LIFT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Is this for me??? :


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

HERE WE GO


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 12 2007, 04:56 PM~8091222
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> HERE WE GO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OURLIFE

damn ***** you really aint fuckin around are you.......... good work homie


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Jun 12 2007, 04:39 PM~8091476
> *damn ***** you really aint fuckin around are you.......... good work homie
> *



:biggrin: 

JUST BEING OVERLY CAUTIOUS

HOW U BEEN FRED?


----------



## OURLIFE

im ok bro gettin settled in the new house and workin all the time is about it........ when is the projected complition date on the caddy?


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Jun 12 2007, 04:57 PM~8091562
> *im ok bro gettin settled in the new house and workin all the time is about it........ when is the projected complition date on the caddy?
> *


IM THINKING SOMETIME I AUGUST.....BEEN MOVING AT A STEADY PACE, BUT I AM BURNT OUT


----------



## OURLIFE

i bet you are burnt out after all the work you been puttin in.... its all worth it in the long run i guess............... everything looks good cant wait to see it all put together and that chrome gleamin in the sunlight..........


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

HERES A FEW PICS OF THE OLD :biggrin: 










CHECK OUT THE WAER SPOT IN THE CYLINDER










SHOULD MAKE THE LIFT SOON


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

FUCK YEAH ADAM....DO THE DAMN THING! BETTER WATCH OUT FOR THEM RACOONS,THEY SOME MEAN MOFOS! :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster

lift it lift it lift it lift it lift it lift it lift it lift it lift it lift it lift it lift it lift it lift it lift it lift it lift it lift it lift it lift it lift it


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 14 2007, 09:43 PM~8108103
> *FUCK YEAH ADAM....DO THE DAMN THING! BETTER WATCH OUT FOR THEM RACOONS,THEY SOME MEAN MOFOS! :biggrin:
> *


shoot them fucken raccons...

:machinegun:


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 14 2007, 11:44 PM~8107600
> *
> CHECK OUT THE WAER SPOT IN THE CYLINDER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Someones been on 3-wheels????..... :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Jun 15 2007, 02:49 AM~8109205
> *lift it lift it lift it lift it lift it lift it lift it lift it lift it lift it lift it lift it lift it lift it lift it lift it lift it lift it lift it lift it lift it
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH ALRIGHT


----------



## MidwestFleetwood




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW SHITTTTTTTTTT! DAMN THAT BELLOW DONT LOOK TOO BAD, HOW MUCH MUCH RUST IS UNDER THERE HOMIE?


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

NOT MUCH AT ALL...NO HOLES JUST A COUPLE OF SURFACE AREAS I WILL SAND IT ALL DOWN


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 16 2007, 04:15 PM~8117400
> *NOT MUCH AT ALL...NO HOLES JUST A COUPLE OF SURFACE AREAS I WILL SAND IT ALL DOWN
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmn lookin good bro............


----------



## rag-4




----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 15 2007, 07:28 PM~8113226
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

STARTED SANDING THE FLOORS TONIGHT GOOD TO THERE IS NO HOLES :biggrin: 










BEFORE


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

are you DAing the belly or sandblasting it?? Looks pretty clean to start with , I'd sandblast it myself, that way you know exactly what your working with.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Bo Darville_@Jun 18 2007, 09:16 PM~8130797
> *are you DAing the belly or sandblasting it??  Looks pretty clean to start with , I'd sandblast it myself, that way you know exactly what your working with.
> *


START WITH DA TO BREAK MOST OF IT DOWN THEN FINISH IT WITH A BLAST


----------



## OURLIFE

what up adam..... you slowin down or what.... get your ass back to work....... :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Jun 20 2007, 02:36 PM~8142617
> *what up adam..... you slowin down or what.... get your ass back to work.......  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I TOOK MY ASS BACK TO WORK...THIS DAMN CAR IS KILLIN MY BANK ACC......... :0


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 18 2007, 09:53 PM~8130515
> *STARTED SANDING THE FLOORS TONIGHT GOOD TO THERE IS NO HOLES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

AHHHH....SOME MORE PARTS FOR THE CHROMER :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 21 2007, 12:48 AM~8143718
> *AHHHH....SOME MORE PARTS FOR THE CHROMER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



man, sanding the floors realy sucks - hope u get that done fast to start some better shit.

is this gas tank new? i drove a realy long way to get an rusty used one


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 20 2007, 05:06 PM~8142774
> *:biggrin:  I TOOK MY ASS BACK TO WORK...THIS DAMN CAR IS KILLIN MY BANK ACC......... :0
> *


did u think it was going to be cheap???? :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Jun 21 2007, 03:39 AM~8146287
> *man, sanding the floors realy sucks - hope u get that done fast to start some better shit.
> 
> is this gas tank new? i drove a realy long way to get an rusty used one
> *



YES THIS IS NEW.......COST WAS $116.00


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 21 2007, 04:30 PM~8148870
> *YES THIS IS NEW.......COST WAS $116.00
> *


damn, i need to new tank for my 73, $220 :angry:


----------



## bighen

nice gas tank,,,what a deal...............


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 21 2007, 09:30 PM~8148870
> *YES THIS IS NEW.......COST WAS $116.00
> *



man, i payed more for an old rusty gas tank with a load of dents - yes, thats germany. shit isnt cheap over here


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by bighen_@Jun 22 2007, 12:56 AM~8152890
> *nice gas tank,,,what a deal...............
> *


HAAAAAAAA HAAAAAAAA....SO U FINALLY GOT LIL ACCOUNT...GOOD LOOKIN OUT ON THE GAS TANK


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Jun 22 2007, 02:47 AM~8153095
> *man, i payed more for an old rusty gas tank with a load of dents - yes, thats germany. shit isnt cheap over here
> *



DAMN...AND I THOUGHT LOWRIDING WAS AN EXPENSIVE HABIT IN THE STATES ,I COULDNT IMAGINE BEING ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE WORLD :0


----------



## thephatlander

Keep up the good work!


----------



## OURLIFE

to
the
top


----------



## BigLinc

heard some bad news today, whats the update adam?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jun 30 2007, 11:59 PM~8211193
> *heard some bad news today, whats the update adam?
> *


 :0


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 1 2007, 01:02 AM~8211203
> *:0
> *


nothing major that cant be fixed


----------



## 1229

very nice fab work on that frame!!!!! great welding!!!!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jun 30 2007, 10:59 PM~8211193
> *heard some bad news today, whats the update adam?
> *


JUST A LITTLE PAINT DAMAGE NO BIGGIE.........


----------



## plague

VERY NICE BIG DADDY :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jul 1 2007, 02:20 AM~8211514
> *JUST A LITTLE PAINT DAMAGE NO BIGGIE.........
> *


minor set back, u get it covered


----------



## Crazy Cutty

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 20 2007, 04:48 PM~8143718
> *AHHHH....SOME MORE PARTS FOR THE CHROMER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0


----------



## BigLinc




----------



## OURLIFE

updates updates updates :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Jul 5 2007, 03:12 PM~8241247
> *updates updates updates  :biggrin:
> *


MAN ITS GONNA BE HARD TO GET UPDATES NOW THAT I GOT THESE OUT TODAY :0 

(MAN WAS THE WATER NICE :biggrin


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

SEE WE BUILD MORE THAN LOWRIDERS ROUND HERE.......HENRYS MUDDER GETTING READY FOR THE MUD BOGG SUNDAY












BTW GET OFF YOUR ASS AND COME FINISH THIS THING......I KNOW YOUR THERE...


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jul 5 2007, 02:43 PM~8241442
> *MAN ITS GONNA BE HARD TO GET UPDATES NOW THAT I GOT THESE OUT TODAY :0
> 
> (MAN WAS THE WATER NICE :biggrin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jul 5 2007, 04:49 PM~8241456
> *SEE WE BUILD MORE THAN LOWRIDERS ROUND HERE.......HENRYS MUDDER GETTING READY FOR THE MUD BOGG SUNDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW GET OFF YOUR ASS AND COME FINISH THIS THING......I KNOW YOUR THERE...
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## stillrollin

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jul 5 2007, 04:49 PM~8241456
> *SEE WE BUILD MORE THAN LOWRIDERS ROUND HERE.......HENRYS MUDDER GETTING READY FOR THE MUD BOGG SUNDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW GET OFF YOUR ASS AND COME FINISH THIS THING......I KNOW YOUR THERE...
> *



NO YOU DIN'T...Awww love the look........ :machinegun: 
I wana take that to the mud alright....


----------



## stillrollin

yo so is this weeked end i might be goin after work ..so PM me the location ..AIGHTZ


----------



## bighen

Its ready..Don't worry...Just a little paint and letters left....


----------



## OURLIFE

on the 3rd page back to the top


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

GOT SOME GOODIES IN TODAY :0


----------



## OUTHOPU

You better find a place that sells chrome polish in bulk. Should be one bad bitch when your done.


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jul 10 2007, 08:41 PM~8278503
> *GOT SOME GOODIES IN TODAY  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

wow that loos good


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

damn!


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jul 10 2007, 06:41 PM~8278503
> *GOT SOME GOODIES IN TODAY  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## OURLIFE

damn adam they did a good job on that shit...............


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jul 10 2007, 08:41 PM~8278503
> *GOT SOME GOODIES IN TODAY  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much shipped :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jul 11 2007, 04:56 PM~8286269
> *how much shipped :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Jul 11 2007, 04:40 PM~8286154
> *damn adam they did a good job on that shit...............
> *



YEA BRO I WAS HAPPY WITH IT...HE GAVE ME A GOOD DEAL AS WELL


----------



## weatmaster

shiny shiny chrome - a realy special feeling when hold it first time in your hands after chroming


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Jul 12 2007, 04:05 AM~8290390
> *shiny shiny chrome  -  a realy special feeling when hold it first time in your hands after chroming
> *


yes, i almost have to change my undies everytime!!  :cheesy:


----------



## stillrollin

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ALMOST READY










BUSHINGS AND BEARINGS.... TIME TO START PUTTING THIS STUFF TOGETHER


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

:biggrin: Lookin' Good...


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

PRESSED THE BUSHINGS FOR THE ARMS TODAY ALSO DOING SOME FINAL TOUCHES ON THE FRAME .....HAD TO PUT THE BODY MOUNTS ON THE REAR.....YEA I FORGOT THEM :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

still lookin good brother........... how is everything else?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

looks good like the chrome :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Jul 14 2007, 08:59 PM~8309871
> *still lookin good brother........... how is everything else?
> *


GOOD FRED.....HOWS LIFE TREATIN YOU?


----------



## Mr lowrider305

damn fuckin nice work you have mad skills one it comes to welding homie....I wann ask u something but Ill ask u later


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 15 2007, 06:59 AM~8311496
> *damn fuckin nice work you have mad skills one it comes to welding homie....I wann ask u something but Ill ask u later
> *


OK...JUST ASK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jul 15 2007, 10:24 AM~8311955
> *OK...JUST ASK :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ok I didient have time cuz i was about to ride to church anyway man I wanted to know whats the point of welding the cup like this becuase I never seen this type of setup before 








dose it give u a bigger 3...thanks for any info


----------



## red chev

thats gotta be the baddest axle i ever seen!! :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 15 2007, 11:55 AM~8312335
> *ok I didient have time cuz i was about to ride to church anyway man I wanted to know whats the point of welding the cup like this becuase I never seen  this type of setup before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dose it give u a bigger 3...thanks for any info
> *


DO U MEAN THE WAY I HAVE THE POWER BALL ON THAT CAHNNEL? IF SO THAT IS JUST A PIECE OF 3 INCH C-CHANNEL ,AND I MADE END CAPS FOR IT...


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jul 15 2007, 04:23 PM~8313471
> *thats gotta be the baddest axle i ever seen!! :biggrin:
> *



THANKS MAN :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

FINSHED THE PAINT ON THE FRAME TODAY...NOW FINALLY I CAN START ASSEM OF THE FRAME.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jul 15 2007, 06:21 PM~8314062
> *DO U MEAN THE WAY I HAVE THE POWER BALL ON THAT CAHNNEL? IF SO THAT IS JUST A PIECE OF 3 INCH C-CHANNEL ,AND I MADE END CAPS FOR IT...
> *


ok thankz man ya I meet power ballz


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jul 15 2007, 07:24 PM~8314080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are you going to paint the bumper backets? As much time you put into the frame should.....


----------



## 1mexikan

...TTT...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

LOOKING GOOD ADAM, SORRY BOUT MY PHONE BRO, IT KEPT losing signal oN ME! :angry:


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jul 16 2007, 01:24 AM~8314080
> *FINSHED THE PAINT ON THE FRAME TODAY...NOW FINALLY I CAN START ASSEM OF THE FRAME.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks like a bomb... realy nice to see it comin together


----------



## EL_PASO

real nice work so far keep it up!! :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer

nice


----------



## OURLIFE

where the updates? just givin you shit bro........


----------



## 305KingCadillac

nice workk like it all not my collors but not my lowrider. lowriders wont b lowriders if we all liked the same thinge right good work


----------



## BigLinc

ttt


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

1 question hahaha

i think u will have a realy bad vibration with ur motormounst later without the rubber in it or im wrong


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jul 21 2007, 05:23 AM~8358184
> *1 question hahaha
> 
> i think u will have a realy bad vibration with ur motormounst later without the rubber in it or im wrong
> *



YEA U ARE RIGHT, IT WILL VIBRATE LIKE A MUTHA BUT IT IS BETTER THAN MY MOTOR CRASHING THROUGH THE HOOD :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jul 21 2007, 09:02 PM~8360766
> *YEA U ARE RIGHT, IT WILL VIBRATE LIKE A MUTHA BUT IT IS BETTER THAN MY MOTOR CRASHING THROUGH THE HOOD :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

thats a sweet lookin frame :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jul 21 2007, 07:02 PM~8360766
> *YEA U ARE RIGHT, IT WILL VIBRATE LIKE A MUTHA BUT IT IS BETTER THAN MY MOTOR CRASHING THROUGH THE HOOD :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



and u plan to still drive it with these fukin vibrations sound going on your nerves :biggrin: :0


----------



## OURLIFE

back to the top


----------



## 98LOWLINC

:werd:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jul 21 2007, 07:23 AM~8358184
> *1 question hahaha
> 
> i think u will have a realy bad vibration with ur motormounst later without the rubber in it or im wrong
> *



As long as he uses a rubber transmission mount it won't be that bad.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

GOT SOME WORK DONE THIS WK END....





































GOING TO POWDER COAT


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

sup adam, looking good bro!


----------



## JUIC'D64

frame came out good


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jul 30 2007, 04:20 AM~8421955
> *GOT SOME WORK DONE THIS WK END....
> 
> GOING TO POWDER COAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lookin good as always... but powdercoating the cups n stuff wont last long. Those parts work to much...


----------



## toxiconer




----------



## BigLinc

i guess it wont be ready for this weekend


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jul 30 2007, 06:11 PM~8429788
> *i guess it wont be ready for this weekend
> *



HELL NO......I TRIED, JUST WORKING TO MANY HOURS......  ......SHOULB BE A ROLLING BY THE WK END


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

AHHHHHH LOOK WHAT I GOT TODAY......THANK GOD THIS WAS THE LAST OF IT..YEA RIGHT


----------



## Mr lowrider305

nice


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

how much you payed for the tank + chroming


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jul 31 2007, 03:36 PM~8438446
> *how much you payed for the tank + chroming
> *



115.00......FOR THE TANK +100.00 FOR CHROME


----------



## jayoldschool

MY EYES! Damn, that turned out nice. I can't wait to see this thing finished... :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jul 31 2007, 08:41 PM~8437431
> *AHHHHHH LOOK WHAT I GOT TODAY......THANK GOD THIS WAS THE LAST OF IT..YEA RIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



holy shit... i wish i had the chance to get a new one, this looks fantastic. next time i will


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jul 31 2007, 02:41 PM~8437431
> *AHHHHHH LOOK WHAT I GOT TODAY......THANK GOD THIS WAS THE LAST OF IT..YEA RIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah, i love my chrome tank! :cheesy:


----------



## BigLinc




----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jul 31 2007, 02:41 PM~8437431
> *AHHHHHH LOOK WHAT I GOT TODAY......THANK GOD THIS WAS THE LAST OF IT..YEA RIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 ...how much shipped :biggrin: ...lookin good


----------



## DUVAL

CHROME IS CANDI TO THE EYEZ BABY.............THAT SHIT IS OFF THE HOOK.... :thumbsup:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jul 31 2007, 02:36 PM~8438446
> *how much you payed for the tank + chroming
> *


2nd time again :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

to the top for my big homie...... where the pics of the rolling chassis *****


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Aug 8 2007, 07:26 PM~8507150
> *to the top for my big homie...... where the pics of the rolling chassis *****
> *



LOL........IM WAITING ON MY POWDERCOAT TO COME BACK HE HAS ALOT OF MY PARTS...I CANT WAIT......MAN IF THIS HEAT KEEPS UP AINT SHIT GETTING DONE :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Aug 9 2007, 12:07 AM~8509396
> *LOL........IM WAITING ON MY POWDERCOAT TO COME BACK HE HAS ALOT OF MY PARTS...I CANT WAIT......MAN IF THIS HEAT KEEPS UP AINT SHIT GETTING DONE :biggrin:
> *


you aint lyin kinda hard do stay focused with sweat in your eyes!


----------



## stillrollin

sup adam....looking good....................


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Aug 9 2007, 10:37 AM~8512022
> *sup adam....looking good....................
> *


WHATS UP SAL...HOW U BEEN BRO...GET AT ME SOME TIME..GOT YOUR PM KEEP LOOKIN LOL :biggrin:


----------



## bigrsthe1

this is how your rides going to look when you get done!!! lol


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by bigrsthe1_@Aug 9 2007, 10:23 PM~8517667
> *this is how your rides going to look when you get done!!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT THE FUCK.......FUCKIN RETARTED...YOUR STUPID


----------



## bigrsthe1

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Aug 9 2007, 09:37 PM~8517835
> *WHAT THE FUCK.......FUCKIN RETARTED...YOUR STUPID
> *


thats you and courtney riddin dirty!!!!


----------



## stillrollin

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Aug 9 2007, 10:42 PM~8517221
> *WHATS UP SAL...HOW U BEEN BRO...GET AT ME SOME TIME..GOT YOUR PM KEEP LOOKIN LOL :biggrin:
> *


allright ...ok i will ......oh hey I stared to post my bomb ..so check it out ....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=355792


----------



## stillrollin

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: stillrollin, cruize1

SUP RIC...


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Aug 10 2007, 06:06 AM~8519678
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: stillrollin, cruize1
> 
> SUP RIC...
> *



:wave:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

WHAT UP RICARDO.................


----------



## weatmaster

any updates so far ?


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Aug 10 2007, 08:29 AM~8520498
> *WHAT UP RICARDO.................
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## toxiconer




----------



## OURLIFE

what up fuck nutts......... get off them damn jetskis and get some work done......... :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Aug 14 2007, 06:06 PM~8554223
> *what up fuck nutts......... get off them damn jetskis and get some work done......... :biggrin:
> *


DAMN U CAUGHT ME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

DOES ANYBODY OUT THERE KNOW HOW TO PUT MY CAR BACK TOGETHER I FORGOT :biggrin: 












FINALLY GOT MY POWDERCOAT BACK


----------



## OURLIFE

ok you got the powder coat back now get ur ass to work slacker :biggrin: j/k bro.... how was indy truck bash looks like yall had fun


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Aug 21 2007, 05:13 PM~8609089
> *ok you got the powder coat back now get ur ass to work slacker  :biggrin: j/k bro.... how was indy truck bash looks like yall had fun
> *


I AM :biggrin: MAN WE HAD A BLAST LOTS OF CORONAS,BBQ, MEET SOME OF OUR LEX. KENTUCKY BROTHERS..JUST PARTIED DOWN LIKE YOUR SUPPOSED TO DO AT THE ITB


----------



## bighen

I hope u know a good auto tech....To help put that thing back together... I hear that there labor rates r getting crazy....Good Luck....


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

GET UR ASS OVER HERE AND PUT MY SHIT TOGETHER :twak: :twak:


----------



## bighen

Tomorrow....I hope u got cash no ckecks....ha ha ha....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

looking good adam,i know the feeling on not remembering where the shit goes trust me


----------



## stillrollin

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Aug 21 2007, 06:11 PM~8609063
> *DOES ANYBODY OUT THERE KNOW HOW TO PUT MY CAR BACK TOGETHER I FORGOT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY GOT MY POWDERCOAT BACK
> *



shiet you need a hand let me know....  :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Aug 21 2007, 06:11 PM~8609063
> *DOES ANYBODY OUT THERE KNOW HOW TO PUT MY CAR BACK TOGETHER I FORGOT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY GOT MY POWDERCOAT BACK
> *


 :0


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Aug 22 2007, 08:50 AM~8614731
> *shiet you need a hand let me know....   :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO.....I WAS JOKING BOUT THAT...FINALLY I CAN START ASSEMBLY CANT WAIT


----------



## 310~SFCC

GOOD LUCK WITH THE CADDY BRO...


----------



## stillrollin

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Aug 22 2007, 08:27 PM~8619410
> *THANKS BRO.....I WAS JOKING BOUT THAT...FINALLY I CAN START ASSEMBLY CANT WAIT
> *



oh ok well if anything you were im at.................. :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

to the top for the family ............ now get ur ass to work already .......... if i lived a lil closer i would help but you know thats a drive............


----------



## bighen

well i don't see any pic of that axle together.......


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by J U W_@Aug 24 2007, 09:14 PM~8636097
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  Same Car?  :0
> *



YES THATS THE SAME CAR....THE CRAZY THING IS I HAVENT EVEN DROVE IT YET WITH THE NEW PAINT AND ITS GOING TO A DIFFERENT BODY SHOP AND GETTING A NEW PAINT JOB :0


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by bighen_@Aug 24 2007, 06:19 PM~8635037
> *well i don't see any pic of that axle together.......
> *





















THERE U HAPPY :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

looks good adam..... u goin with the same color on the body or are you switchin it up?


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man+Aug 25 2007, 01:31 AM~8637062-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERE U HAPPY :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-R.O. caddy man_@Aug 25 2007, 06:51 PM~8640386
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow:


----------



## bigrsthe1

WHAT IT DO FOO HERES WHAT I GOT DONE ON MY FRAME TODAY


























hopefully it will look like this when i get done


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

STUPID ASS


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Aug 25 2007, 06:51 PM~8640386
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow thats clean shit right there adam, lookin real good homie!


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by bigrsthe1_@Aug 25 2007, 08:40 PM~8640790
> *WHAT IT DO FOO HERES WHAT I GOT DONE ON MY FRAME TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully it will look like this when i get done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow:


----------



## stillrollin

> _Originally posted by bigrsthe1_@Aug 25 2007, 08:40 PM~8640790
> *WHAT IT DO FOO HERES WHAT I GOT DONE ON MY FRAME TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully it will look like this when i get done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


:guns: :burn:


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Aug 26 2007, 12:51 AM~8640386
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much.... nono j/k

looks awesome bro and i am still catchin ideas on this build up


----------



## bighen

Looking Good....


----------



## stillrollin

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Aug 25 2007, 06:51 PM~8640386
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HEY KRAKER THATZ LIKE SO DAM NASTY..THATZ RETARDED......
THINK YOUR BETTER OFF WITH THE OFF ROAD VEHICLES 














:roflmao: :thumbsup: 


ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## toxiconer




----------



## RollerzChubby

Looks good bro it is coming alone nicely.


----------



## SKEETER

NICE BUILD UP HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by newmovementrider_@Aug 28 2007, 06:43 AM~8657996
> *NICE BUILD UP HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS ALOT BRO


----------



## OURLIFE

get ur ass back to work.... slacker............ j/k..... whats up homie everything good?





> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Aug 28 2007, 02:59 PM~8660640
> *THANKS ALOT BRO
> *


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Aug 28 2007, 02:31 PM~8661602
> *get ur ass back to work.... slacker............ j/k..... whats up homie everything good?
> *


MAN IVE BEEN OUT THERE ITS FUCKING HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...PUTING THE FRONT ENF TOGETHER... :uh: WHATS UP WIT U?


----------



## RollerzChubby

Alot of work to come =)


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Aug 28 2007, 03:20 PM~8662582
> *Alot of work to come =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 :thumbsup:

Cant wait to see al those drop tops together.. along with this one...


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

MAN THAT MUTHA IS CLEAN KEVIN LOOKS GOOD



DAMN RICARDO LONG TIME NO C...HOW U BEEN BRO....TORNADO SUCK UR HOUSE UP OR WHAT.....


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Aug 28 2007, 03:41 PM~8662710
> *DAMN RICARDO LONG TIME NO C...HOW U BEEN BRO....TORNADO SUCK UR HOUSE UP OR WHAT.....
> *


 :twak: 

Been super busy at work.. 
Answer your cell bRO... :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Aug 28 2007, 04:42 PM~8662719
> *:twak:
> 
> Been super busy at work..
> Answer your cell bRO...  :biggrin:
> *


MAN U NEED TO LEAVE A MESSAGE MAN ............................


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Aug 28 2007, 03:42 PM~8662719
> *:twak:
> 
> Been super busy at work..
> Answer your cell bRO...  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Aug 28 2007, 03:44 PM~8662730
> *MAN U NEED TO LEAVE A MESSAGE MAN ............................
> *



:loco: :no:


----------



## OURLIFE

man everyone has been sick in this house... i feel like complete shit right now... other than that shit aint happnin bro........ post some damn pics already :biggrin: 





> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Aug 28 2007, 04:40 PM~8661670
> *MAN IVE BEEN OUT THERE ITS FUCKING HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...PUTING THE FRONT ENF TOGETHER... :uh: WHATS UP WIT U?
> *


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Aug 28 2007, 04:59 PM~8662888
> *man everyone has been sick in this house... i feel like complete shit right now... other than that shit aint happnin bro........ post some damn pics already  :biggrin:
> *


HERE U GO BRO JUST FOR U :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood




----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Aug 28 2007, 06:17 PM~8663075
> *HERE U GO BRO JUST FOR U :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:cheesy:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

post some more looks real nice


----------



## 310~SFCC

DAMN!!!! EVERYTHING IS COMING ALONG GREAT BRO...

:biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 29 2007, 07:05 AM~8667492
> *DAMN!!!! EVERYTHING IS COMING ALONG GREAT BRO...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy

shit is comin together NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OURLIFE

dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmn fool that shit is gonna look sick as fuck bro........... keep the pics comin


----------



## bighen

Keep up the work....don't be slacking while i'm gone this weakend....i better see some progess when i get back....if not :twak: :twak:


----------



## curbsurfin-1

lookin good i got one in tha works :biggrin:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Aug 28 2007, 04:17 PM~8663075
> *HERE U GO BRO JUST FOR U :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOTTA LOVE THAT,LIKE THEM COLORS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## RollerzChubby

TTT For RO


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Aug 31 2007, 09:56 PM~8689804
> *TTT For RO
> *


hell yeah,yo adam you going to the lex show bro, i am! :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

AND NO IM NOT USING THE RUSTY ROTORS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 31 2007, 09:31 PM~8689901
> *hell yeah,yo adam you going to the lex show  bro, i am! :biggrin:
> *


YEA BRO ILL BE THERE


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Aug 31 2007, 10:36 PM~8689917
> *YEA BRO ILL BE THERE
> *


hell yeah man,hit me up dogg when you get there


----------



## BigLinc

got some powder coated rotors on the way? :biggrin:


----------



## bigrsthe1

WHAT UP FOO MORE PROGRESS THANKS FOR THE HELP


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by bigrsthe1_@Sep 3 2007, 09:08 PM~8706697
> *WHAT UP FOO MORE PROGRESS THANKS FOR THE HELP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANOTHER BAD ASS RIDE COMIN OUT OF MC......


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt!


----------



## bighen

get your own project....page....mofo


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by bighen_@Sep 4 2007, 02:29 PM~8712649
> *get your own project....page....mofo
> *


 :0


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

HEY TOXI WAS U UP FOR THA MAJ PICNIC THIS PAST WKEND?


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by bighen_@Sep 4 2007, 01:29 PM~8712649
> *get your own project....page....mofo
> *


HAHAHAHAHA U TELL EM HEN........WANNA BE ALL UP IN MINES :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 4 2007, 05:52 PM~8714325
> *HEY TOXI WAS U UP FOR THA MAJ PICNIC THIS PAST WKEND?
> *


yeah bro i was there :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Sep 4 2007, 05:07 PM~8714456
> *yeah bro i was there :biggrin:
> *


NO SHIT I DIDNT KNOW THAT...I WAS THERE


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 4 2007, 06:09 PM~8714471
> *NO SHIT I DIDNT KNOW THAT...I WAS THERE
> *


 I MET EVERYBDY OUT THERE, BUT THAT ALOT OF PEOPLE...


----------



## Y U H8TIN

CAR IS LOOKING GOOD BROTHA..... 



.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Sep 4 2007, 07:31 PM~8715462
> *CAR IS LOOKING GOOD BROTHA.....
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OHHH SHIT NO U DIDNT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigrsthe1

> _Originally posted by bighen_@Sep 4 2007, 12:29 PM~8712649
> *get your own project....page....mofo
> *


I BET IF I HAD MY OWN PAGE YOUD POST ON IT IF THERE WAS ONE OF THESE ON IT!!!!!!!


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Sep 4 2007, 06:31 PM~8715462
> *CAR IS LOOKING GOOD BROTHA.....
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## toxiconer




----------



## RollerzChubby

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Sep 4 2007, 08:31 PM~8715462
> *CAR IS LOOKING GOOD BROTHA.....
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



You know it would be a pic of them eating LMAO


----------



## OURLIFE

give me some damn cake *****..... i tried to call your punk ass the other night but it went straight to voice mail and i hate leavin messages............. didnt want shit jus to see whats up...... NOW GET TO WORK FUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## RollerzChubby

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RollerzChubby, bigrsthe1


Sup Cake Man :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Sep 5 2007, 03:59 PM~8722870
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RollerzChubby, bigrsthe1
> Sup Cake Man  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN THAT CAKE WAS ALL THAT..................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Sep 5 2007, 02:52 PM~8722362
> *give me some damn cake *****..... i tried to call your punk ass the other night but it went straight to voice mail and i hate leavin messages............. didnt want shit jus to see whats up...... NOW GET TO WORK FUCKER  :biggrin:
> *


MY SHIT PROLLY WENT DEAD..... :0


----------



## toxiconer




----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by bigrsthe1_@Sep 4 2007, 10:25 PM~8717356
> *I BET IF I HAD MY OWN PAGE YOUD POST ON IT IF THERE WAS ONE OF THESE ON IT!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bighen

id rather have the cake then thr twinkies........ :roflmao:


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP

trade work?? roof for some suspesnsion???????


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

PM ME


----------



## toxiconer

updates????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> updates????????????????? :biggrin:
> [/qu
> 
> THERE COMIN .....GOT TAKE SOME PICS
> :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer

> updates????????????????? :biggrin:
> [/qu
> 
> THERE COMIN .....GOT TAKE SOME PICS
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Y U H8TIN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 4 2007, 08:59 PM~8716372
> *OHHH SHIT NO U DIDNT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DAMN BRO THANKS TO ME YOU HAVE A NEW NAME ON HERE......... :biggrin: :roflmao: 

WHAT'S GOOD BROTHA??


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Sep 8 2007, 07:39 PM~8747869
> *DAMN BRO THANKS TO ME YOU HAVE A NEW NAME ON HERE......... :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> 
> WHAT'S GOOD BROTHA??
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

NOT MUCH ...I HAVENT FOR GOT ABOUT YA

YEA LOOKS THAT WAY...THATS WHAT IM GONNA CALL THE LAC CAKEMAN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 8 2007, 08:46 PM~8747910
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> NOT MUCH ...I HAVENT FOR GOT ABOUT YA
> 
> YEA LOOKS THAT WAY...THATS WHAT IM GONNA CALL THE LAC CAKEMAN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MMMMMMM CAKE! :cheesy:


----------



## bigrsthe1

this is adam on henrys mini bike in h is yard last nite
http://www.stupidvideos.com/video/stunts/M...ike_Face_Plant/
and heres henry afterwords with a milkshake!
http://www.stupidvideos.com/video//song_da...ilkshake_Dance/


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by bigrsthe1_@Sep 9 2007, 08:54 PM~8753859
> *this is adam on henrys mini bike in h is yard last nite
> http://www.stupidvideos.com/video/stunts/M...ike_Face_Plant/
> and heres henry afterwords with a milkshake!
> http://www.stupidvideos.com/video//song_da...ilkshake_Dance/
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

YOUR STUPID...THATS JOKES


----------



## RollerzChubby

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 9 2007, 10:52 PM~8754300
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> YOUR STUPID...THATS JOKES
> *



Stop playing and get to work lol we want pic's


----------



## bighen

ur not right....not right at all.... :loco:


----------



## bigrsthe1

> _Originally posted by bighen_@Sep 10 2007, 05:12 AM~8756411
> *ur not right....not right at all.... :loco:
> *


thats what you get lol


----------



## OURLIFE

that was some funny fuckin shit.... now quit playin all of yaz and get back to work :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Sep 10 2007, 05:21 PM~8759953
> *that was some funny fuckin shit.... now quit playin all of yaz and get back to work  :biggrin:
> *


IM COMIN OUT THERE TOMM.....WILL BE WORKIN ARE U GUYS AN HOUR AHEAD OF US


----------



## bighen

I SURRENDER...,I SURRENDER... :worship:


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 10 2007, 07:25 PM~8759991
> *IM COMIN OUT THERE TOMM.....WILL BE WORKIN ARE U GUYS AN HOUR AHEAD OF US
> *


yeah, hour difference


----------



## bigrsthe1

more progress on the frame


----------



## RollerzChubby

> _Originally posted by bigrsthe1_@Sep 11 2007, 10:26 PM~8770476
> *more progress on the frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good bro


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

ITS GETTING THERE :biggrin:


----------



## bigrsthe1

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 12 2007, 02:53 AM~8772595
> *ITS GETTING THERE :biggrin:
> *


damn what are u doing up at 2;30 in the morning lol


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by bigrsthe1_@Sep 12 2007, 01:36 PM~8775646
> *damn what are u doing up at 2;30 in the morning lol
> *



:loco:


----------



## 310~SFCC

LOOKS REAL GOOD BRO..THIS CADDY IS GOING TO BE FUKIN SICK.....


----------



## bigrsthe1

THIS IS WHAT WE IN INDIANA CALL A HILLBILLY GARAGE!!!! THERES PLENTY OF SPACE AVALIBLE FOR RENT CALL YOUR NEAREST ******* REP LOL


----------



## RollerzChubby

> _Originally posted by bigrsthe1_@Sep 13 2007, 05:55 PM~8784866
> *THIS IS WHAT WE IN INDIANA CALL A HILLBILLY GARAGE!!!! THERES PLENTY OF SPACE AVALIBLE FOR RENT CALL YOUR NEAREST ******* REP LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:uh: :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigLinc

look at the garage door from the welding and grinding :0


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by bigrsthe1_@Sep 13 2007, 05:55 PM~8784866
> *THIS IS WHAT WE IN INDIANA CALL A HILLBILLY GARAGE!!!! THERES PLENTY OF SPACE AVALIBLE FOR RENT CALL YOUR NEAREST ******* REP LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigrsthe1

upper a arm mounts


----------



## OURLIFE

cubs must be playin again all i see is randy puttin in work.......... oh well ill keep waitin


----------



## bighen

thats true....but he did some work today.....not much....hahaha :roflmao:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Sep 16 2007, 03:21 PM~8802221
> *cubs must be playin again all i see is randy puttin in work.......... oh well ill keep waitin
> *


YEA AND THEY WON...THANK YOU VERY MUCH :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

DID SOME BLASTIN...SHOULD BE SOME PAINTIN GOIN ON REAL SOON :0


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 16 2007, 08:52 PM~8803888
> *DID SOME BLASTIN...SHOULD BE SOME PAINTIN GOIN ON REAL SOON :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by bighen_@Sep 16 2007, 07:32 PM~8803671
> *thats true....but he did some work today.....not much....hahaha :roflmao:
> *


AND U STAY OUT OF THIS :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 16 2007, 08:52 PM~8803888
> *DID SOME BLASTIN...SHOULD BE SOME PAINTIN GOIN ON REAL SOON :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 16 2007, 06:52 PM~8803888
> *DID SOME BLASTIN...SHOULD BE SOME PAINTIN GOIN ON REAL SOON :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



It was a different color yesterday morning... :biggrin:


----------



## stillrollin

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 16 2007, 08:52 PM~8803888
> *DID SOME BLASTIN...SHOULD BE SOME PAINTIN GOIN ON REAL SOON :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



so is this still your caddy or BIG R'S car ..? :0


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Sep 17 2007, 11:39 AM~8808505
> *so is this still your caddy or BIG R'S  car ..? :0
> *


ITS MINE.....HES DOIN A REGAL


----------



## OURLIFE

ok ok where the pics already..... stop watchin the cubs and get to work


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

DID SOME MORE BLASTIN TODAY AND FINALLY GOT IT DONE...THIS UNDERCOAT WAS THICK ASS FUCK TOOK FOREVER TO GET OFF....SOMEBODY SHOULD GET PUNCHED IN THERE SHIT FOR PUTIN IT ON THIS THICK....

BEFORE



















AFTER


----------



## toxiconer




----------



## OURLIFE

lookin good family....... GO YANKEES :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512*

LOOKING GOOD !


----------



## SKEETER

ITS COMING ALONG NICE I SEE


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 19 2007, 07:15 PM~8827708
> *LOOKING GOOD !
> *


THANKS.......START THE PAINT TOMM. .....


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by newmovementrider_@Sep 20 2007, 06:56 AM~8831056
> *ITS COMING ALONG NICE I SEE
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 20 2007, 11:05 PM~8836834
> *THANKS.......START THE PAINT TOMM. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


going to have josh paint the belly? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Sep 21 2007, 12:36 AM~8838215
> *going to have josh paint the belly? :0  :biggrin:
> *


FUCK NO......AFTER WHAT HE DID TO MY CAR I WOULDNT LET HIM PAINT MY FUCKING LAWNMOWER.....I CANT BELIEVE YOU ASK ME THAT


----------



## OURLIFE

man thats fucked up to kick a man when he's down huh adam....... when you sendin it to the painters?


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

WHEN I GET THE CAR FULLY ASSEMBLED AND HE OPENS A SPOT....SHOULD BE TOWARDS THE END OF THE YEAR I HOPE


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 21 2007, 11:41 AM~8839931
> *FUCK NO......AFTER WHAT HE DID TO MY CAR I WOULDNT LET HIM PAINT MY FUCKING LAWNMOWER.....I CANT BELIEVE YOU ASK ME THAT
> *


shit, i cant believe u took me seriously :biggrin: 

i still dont know why that fool aint got handed a ass whoopin


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

lookin good adam, i was gonna ask whats your plans for paint? i know theirs alot of nooks and crannies that the paint gun just wont blow paint into so i would suggest turning your psi down and thin the flow width not so wide and hit all them spots(channels) first before you lay into it! I have seen alot of cars underneith that show rust where the primer and paint didnt cover enough, Im sorry for trying to sound like a old wise man i just want it to turn out flawless, the cars gonna be killin em! Im sanding the por-15 on mine smooth and painting it soon as well so ill be doin that same ol same ol :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

i got some spray cans we can use if your in a hurry :biggrin: just kiddin fool...... cubbies lookin good bro but i still say GO YANKEES :biggrin: hit me up fool





> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 21 2007, 05:31 PM~8842324
> *WHEN I GET THE CAR FULLY ASSEMBLED AND HE OPENS A SPOT....SHOULD BE TOWARDS THE END OF THE YEAR I HOPE
> *


----------



## RollerzChubby

Looking good bro


----------



## 310~SFCC

TTT


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

PICKED UP SOMETHING FOR LAC......GOOD FRIEND OF MIND BOUGHT IT AND DECIDED HE WASNT GOING TO USE :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 22 2007, 10:31 PM~8849713
> *PICKED UP SOMETHING FOR LAC......GOOD FRIEND OF MIND BOUGHT IT AND DECIDED HE WASNT GOING TO USE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 21 2007, 11:37 PM~8845119
> *lookin good adam, i was gonna ask whats your plans for paint? i know theirs alot of nooks and crannies that the paint gun just wont blow paint into so i would suggest turning your psi down and thin the flow width not so wide and hit all them spots(channels) first before you lay into it! I have seen alot of cars underneith that show rust where the primer and paint didnt cover enough, Im sorry for trying to sound like a old wise man i just want it to turn out flawless, the cars gonna be killin em! Im sanding the por-15 on mine smooth and painting it soon as well so ill be doin that same ol same ol :biggrin:
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT BRO....WHEN IT COMES TO PAINT I NEED ALL THE HELP I CAN GET..... :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 22 2007, 11:31 PM~8849713
> *PICKED UP SOMETHING FOR LAC......GOOD FRIEND OF MIND BOUGHT IT AND DECIDED HE WASNT GOING TO USE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like someone is gonna have some polishing in their future.... :biggrin:


----------



## bigrsthe1

THIS IS HOW WE LIKE OUR BITCHES ASSES IN INDAIANA!!!


----------



## bighen

I hope u know how to put that back together....I hear tune port is hard to work with if u don't know what u r doing....


----------



## Skim

good job!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by bighen_@Sep 23 2007, 08:39 PM~8855146
> *I hope u know how to put that back together....I hear tune port is hard to work with if u don't know what u r doing....
> *


YEA THATS WHAT I HEAR..HEY DO U KNOW ANY GOOD MECHANICS ROUND HERE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by bigrsthe1_@Sep 23 2007, 08:02 PM~8854922
> *THIS IS HOW WE LIKE OUR BITCHES ASSES IN INDAIANA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN THAT BRINGS BACK MEMORIES :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer

UPDATES? :biggrin: ....


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 23 2007, 10:28 PM~8856007
> *MAN THAT BRINGS BACK MEMORIES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


frame came out sweet.


----------



## bigrsthe1

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 23 2007, 09:28 PM~8856007
> *MAN THAT BRINGS BACK MEMORIES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i remember that like it was yesterday its funny you can totaly tell where the frames are being built by the way they resemble eachother thanks for the help dick lol :yes:


----------



## OURLIFE

ok enough talkin get to work already........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: to the top for the homie


----------



## bigrsthe1

WHEN YOU BRINGING YOUR SLAB TO THE PICKNIK


----------



## bighen

did u get my shit finnished yet....what r u waiting 4 .....has to be done before friday.....everbody coming over sat 4 cook out i have to have it here...to pull out the trucks that dont make it through the mud.... 
ha ha ha :twak: get it done....


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 24 2007, 12:12 PM~8858403
> *frame came out sweet.
> *


DAMN SURE DID, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## bighen

by the way it looks on here u havn't got anything done....
get to work....


----------



## stillrollin

:0 :tears: :uh:  :ugh: :around: :rofl: :scrutinize: :happysad: :banghead: hno: :loco: :wow:  hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by bighen_@Sep 27 2007, 04:29 PM~8883182
> *by the way it looks on here u havn't got anything done....
> get to work....
> *



ASSHOLE


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

FINALLY GONE PAINT THE BELLY TODAY.....TAPED UP AND READY TO GO :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

FIRST E-COAT


----------



## RollerzChubby

WoW go faster lol


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

E-COAT IS DRY......TIME FOR THE BASE


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 28 2007, 04:13 PM~8890437
> *E-COAT IS DRY......TIME FOR THE BASE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## OURLIFE

u tryin to paint kandy urself?


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 28 2007, 04:13 PM~8890437
> *E-COAT IS DRY......TIME FOR THE BASE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 28 2007, 03:13 PM~8890437
> *E-COAT IS DRY......TIME FOR THE BASE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 BUT YOU KNOW YOU WATCHING THE CUBS GAME RIGHT NOW HUH. ZAMBRANO :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 28 2007, 05:06 PM~8891151
> * BUT YOU KNOW YOU WATCHING THE CUBS GAME RIGHT NOW HUH.  ZAMBRANO  :biggrin:
> *


I KEEP CHECKING THE SCORE IN BETWEEM COATS :biggrin: (THERE WINNING)


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

HERES THE BASE COAT JUST FINISHED...HOK SILVER


----------



## Skim

DERRICK LEE 2 RUN HOMER :biggrin: 4 TO 0 CUBS


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 28 2007, 06:39 PM~8891326
> *HERES THE BASE COAT JUST FINISHED...HOK SILVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice, im going to rent a movie right now hopefully it will be srayed when i get back :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

HERE U GO BILLY....2 COATS HOK ROOTBEER


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 28 2007, 06:21 PM~8891528
> *DERRICK LEE 2 RUN HOMER :biggrin:  4 TO 0 CUBS
> *



D LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 28 2007, 08:07 PM~8891736
> *HERE U GO BILLY....2 COATS HOK ROOTBEER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good, you putting any more coats on it?


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 28 2007, 08:07 PM~8891736
> *HERE U GO BILLY....2 COATS HOK ROOTBEER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: i like!!


----------



## richie562

Looks good. Keep up the good work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OURLIFE

damn adam you wasnt bullshittin... that looks good as fuck... ill hit u up tomorrow


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 28 2007, 09:06 PM~8891730
> *nice, im going to rent a movie right now hopefully it will be srayed when i get back :biggrin:
> *


netflix fool!!! i get 8 movies a month for a little under 9 bucks and dont have to goto the store :biggrin: 


paint looks nice as fuck adam, good job :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Sep 28 2007, 09:18 PM~8892106
> *netflix fool!!! i get 8 movies a month for a little under 9 bucks and dont have to goto the store  :biggrin:
> paint looks nice as fuck adam, good job  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood




----------



## Skim

looks tight so far, i was wondering what color u was after.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

HERES THE FINAL PICS...MATCHED UP BETTER THAN I THOUGHT.....

BTW CUBS ARE GOING TO THE PLAYOFFS :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 29 2007, 12:13 AM~8892917
> *HERES THE FINAL PICS...MATCHED UP BETTER THAN I THOUGHT.....
> 
> BTW CUBS ARE GOING TO THE PLAYOFFS :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn looks bad ass


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 28 2007, 09:07 PM~8891736
> *HERE U GO BILLY....2 COATS HOK ROOTBEER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like my floors on my BB but just lighter...looking good fokker... :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 29 2007, 12:23 AM~8892943
> *damn looks bad ass
> *


 ANY ONE WANT ROOTBEER FLOATS? HMMMMMMMM
wahahaha daves/ luxurious montreals belly on his 96 fleetwood was done rootbeer but with a gold base instead of silver, both cars are gonna be killen em!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 29 2007, 01:28 AM~8892963
> *BWHAHAHAHA ANY ONE WANT ROOTBEER FLOATS? HMMMMMMMM
> wahahaha daves belly on his 96 was done rootbeer but with a gold base
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 28 2007, 11:26 PM~8892952
> *looks like my floors on my BB but just lighter...looking good fokker...  :biggrin:
> *



GOTTA LOVE THAT ROOTBEER....THANX BRO :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 29 2007, 01:34 AM~8892991
> *GOTTA LOVE THAT ROOTBEER....THANX BRO :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc

mines going to be rootbeer too, but lots of graphics


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 29 2007, 12:13 AM~8892917
> *HERES THE FINAL PICS...MATCHED UP BETTER THAN I THOUGHT.....
> 
> BTW CUBS ARE GOING TO THE PLAYOFFS :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## RollerzChubby

Looks good bro keep it up


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Sep 29 2007, 11:49 PM~8898400
> *Looks good bro keep it up
> *



I'LL CALL U TODAY........I WAS AT THE CLUB WHEN U CALLED :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 30 2007, 03:25 AM~8899120
> *I'LL CALL U TODAY........I WAS AT THE CLUB WHEN U CALLED :biggrin:
> *


ANY PICS OF SOME FREAKS :0


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 30 2007, 03:44 AM~8899170
> *ANY PICS OF SOME FREAKS :0
> *


NO PICS BUT THEY WERE THERE.....LOTS OF THEM ALWAYS IN CHITOWN


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 30 2007, 12:51 PM~8900446
> *NO PICS BUT THEY WERE THERE.....LOTS OF THEM ALWAYS IN CHITOWN
> *


 :0


----------



## 83Cizzoupe

Car looks great ! Did the cubs clinch? I cant believe how close the national leage races are


----------



## OURLIFE

thanks for callin me back fucker...... that rootbeer looks sick though


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Oct 1 2007, 01:25 PM~8908008
> *Car looks great ! Did the cubs clinch? I cant believe how close the national leage races are
> *


x2


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Oct 1 2007, 01:25 PM~8908008
> *Car looks great ! Did the cubs clinch? I cant believe how close the national leage races are
> *


THANX ...YEA THEY CLINCHED..YA NEVER KNOW WE MY SEE EACH OTHER AT THE BIG GAME :biggrin:


----------



## 83Cizzoupe

i think our two teams are the longest goin without a ring now that both sox teams won lol


----------



## stillrollin

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: i think ima be sick..........................


----------



## stillrollin




----------



## rag-4

Manolta..... what happen to those cubs last night??? :biggrin: 

Whats the excuse????


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Oct 4 2007, 07:15 AM~8929885
> *Manolta..... what happen to those cubs last night??? :biggrin:
> 
> Whats the excuse????
> *


SAME THING THAT HAPPENED TO THE SOX LAST NIGHT..............OH MY BAD THEY DIDNT MAKE TO THE PLAYOFFS :0


----------



## bighen

I dont see any progess going on.... :buttkick: 
lets get it in gear....and get something done....


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 4 2007, 04:23 PM~8933158
> *SAME THING THAT HAPPENED TO THE SOX LAST NIGHT..............OH MY BAD THEY  DIDNT MAKE TO THE PLAYOFFS :0
> *


 :twak: 

I would be ashame to be a Cub fan... as its embarrasing to see them play, I mean lose... :biggrin: 
There is always next year, and the year after, and so long and so forth!


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 30 2007, 04:25 AM~8899120
> *I'LL CALL U TODAY........I WAS AT THE CLUB WHEN U CALLED :biggrin:
> *



Looks Good Adam.


----------



## LUCKY




----------



## 83Cizzoupe

Lets not get too down on them cubbies... I wouldnt mind playing them in the World Series :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

ok family since your cubs suck ass and got swept its time to get back to work now......... there is always next year big homie..............


----------



## G'dupGbody

that rootbeer paint looks real nice


----------



## SKEETER

THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST BUILD UPS IVE SEEN KEEP IT UP


----------



## Caddieman 805

:biggrin: tight ride


----------



## stillrollin

sup BIG ROLLER ................hey I might pay a visit TTHE WEEK FOLOWING to see your progress :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

ok fucker take some more time off work and get some more work done on this caddy already :biggrin:


----------



## bighen

hes slacking on it....he did some work on saterday....no much....get some work done.... :twak:


----------



## bighen

i ment sunday not sat....


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by bighen_@Oct 16 2007, 07:44 PM~9017507
> *hes slacking on it....he did some work on saterday....no much....get some work done.... :twak:
> *


YOUR NOT ALOUD ON MY PAGE TILL U COME FIX MY TRUCK :nono: :nono: 





















J/K :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Oct 16 2007, 06:22 PM~9016992
> *ok fucker take some more time off work and get some more work done on this caddy already  :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW I KNOW....I RAN ALL NEW SS BRAKE LINES AND ALUM GAS LINES THIS WK LITTLE BY LITTLE AFTER WORK.....I WILL BE PUTING THE BODY DOWN ON THE FRAME THIS WK END..THE MOMENT I HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin:


----------



## low4life86

i cant wait to see how nicely that paint will look with the color of the frame :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 16 2007, 09:31 PM~9017978
> *I KNOW I KNOW....I RAN ALL NEW SS BRAKE LINES AND ALUM GAS LINES THIS WK LITTLE BY LITTLE AFTER WORK.....I WILL BE PUTING THE BODY DOWN ON THE FRAME THIS WK END..THE MOMENT I HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looking good bro...Keep up the good work...


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Oct 16 2007, 09:26 PM~9018428
> *i cant wait to see how nicely that paint will look with the color of the frame :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 17 2007, 04:32 AM~9020292
> *X2
> *


X3


----------



## stillrollin

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

INSTALLED POLISHED GAS AND BRAKE LINES..AND SET THE BODY


----------



## YellowAmigo

man that looks fucking awesome!!!.... I really didnt think those colors would work together, but it really is a great contrast and is right on point!!!!! You get 2 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Y U H8TIN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 20 2007, 07:26 PM~9047597
> *INSTALLED POLISHED GAS AND BRAKE LINES..AND SET THE BODY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD BROTHA...........


----------



## OURLIFE

damn ***** that shit is bannana's......... lookin real good brotha..... proud of you....... hit ya boy up fool when u get some time


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

SOME MORE PICS


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Oct 20 2007, 10:23 PM~9048426
> *damn ***** that shit is bannana's......... lookin real good brotha..... proud of you....... hit ya boy up fool when u get some time
> *


THANX FRED, IM HAPPY WITH IT ITS STARTING TO LOOK LIKE A CAR AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

looks damn good adam!


----------



## Dolle

looks nice :biggrin:


----------



## stillrollin

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## stillrollin

hey get back to work ..



2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: stillrollin,* R.O. caddy man* :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man+Oct 20 2007, 08:26 PM~9047597-->
> 
> 
> 
> INSTALLED POLISHED GAS AND BRAKE LINES..AND SET THE BODY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-R.O. caddy man_@Oct 20 2007, 11:27 PM~9048436
> *SOME MORE PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## FreddieD

:thumbsup:


----------



## stillrollin

CHECK THIS OUT .......










LIKE I HAD SAID ... THATZ FROM THAT DAY I CALLED YOU .......


----------



## RollerzChubby

Need more pic's bro


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

IF U INSIST :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WOW GREAT WORK :0


----------



## 310~SFCC

DAMN....THIS CADDY IS FUKIN SICK.... :0


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 28 2007, 02:18 AM~9099006
> *WOW GREAT WORK :0
> *


THANKS


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Oct 28 2007, 03:23 AM~9099140
> *DAMN....THIS CADDY IS FUKIN SICK.... :0
> *


THANKS


----------



## stillrollin

dude just made it home ..left your place at 2 and itz about 5 ......DAMMMMMMMMM...



QUOTE(79regal @ Oct 28 2007, 03:23 AM) *
DAMN....THIS CADDY IS FUKIN SICK.... shocked.gif


OH ITS alot better in person... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Oct 28 2007, 04:59 PM~9101161
> *dude just made it home ..left your place at 2 and itz about 5 ......DAMMMMMMMMM...
> QUOTE(79regal @ Oct 28 2007, 03:23 AM) *
> DAMN....THIS CADDY IS FUKIN SICK.... shocked.gif
> OH ITS  alot better in person... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


shit come help me work on my ride :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Oct 28 2007, 03:59 PM~9101161
> *dude just made it home ..left your place at 2 and itz about 5 ......DAMMMMMMMMM...
> QUOTE(79regal @ Oct 28 2007, 03:23 AM) *
> DAMN....THIS CADDY IS FUKIN SICK.... shocked.gif
> OH ITS  alot better in person... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


DID U RUN IN TO A TRAFFIC JAM? :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

36 fukin pages and im wantin more,best topic ever :thumbsup:


----------



## stillrollin

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 28 2007, 07:59 PM~9101990
> *DID U RUN IN TO A TRAFFIC JAM? :uh:
> *


just for 10 mins....and i went the way you said to go 94/294/290/90 lol and wow it sure did save my like and hour drive...it was quick ...well kinda off.from a 3 hour to 4 big diference...lol :biggrin:


----------



## stillrollin

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Oct 28 2007, 05:11 PM~9101231
> *shit come help me work on my ride :biggrin:
> *


shiet i will just...just hit the GAS ..and im there....  :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 20 2007, 10:27 PM~9048436
> *SOME MORE PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN ITS COMING OUT SWEET!


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77

now that ur bout done with the TANK its almost time to start on the BEAST :biggrin:  imma be to see you on friday.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by GreeneyedBandit_77_@Nov 1 2007, 08:06 AM~9129081
> *now that ur bout done with the TANK its almost time to start on the BEAST :biggrin:   imma be to see you on friday.
> *


 :0


----------



## stillrollin

> _Originally posted by GreeneyedBandit_77_@Nov 1 2007, 08:06 AM~9129081
> *now that ur bout done with the TANK its almost time to start on the BEAST :biggrin:   imma be to see you on friday.
> *




:wow:


----------



## OURLIFE

damn fool do you ever answer the phone or call mafukkaz back? hit me up fool


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Nov 1 2007, 02:04 PM~9132361
> *damn fool do you ever answer the phone or call mafukkaz back? hit me up fool
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

real nikkas dont use no phone


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

they use e-mail :twak:


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Nov 1 2007, 01:14 PM~9130938
> *:wow:
> *


what r u guys :wow: for me and amtrak adam go back way back to the days of the DeElegance and my bench seat coupe :biggrin:


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77

> _Originally posted by GreeneyedBandit_77_@Nov 2 2007, 12:42 PM~9139184
> *what r u guys :wow: for me and amtrak adam go back way back to the days of the DeElegance and my bench seat coupe  :biggrin:
> *


btter yet the fire bird and Purple Haze


----------



## crucialjp

Fleet looks real good :thumbsup:


----------



## stillrollin

> _Originally posted by GreeneyedBandit_77_@Nov 2 2007, 12:42 PM~9139184
> *what r u guys :wow: for me and amtrak adam go back way back to the days of the DeElegance and my bench seat coupe  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

I DONT THINK ILL RUN OUT OF AIR NOW!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Nov 8 2007, 08:57 PM~9186780
> *I DONT THINK ILL RUN OUT OF AIR NOW!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## timdog57

That is the coolest laundry room ever. lol


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Nov 8 2007, 09:57 PM~9186780
> *I DONT THINK ILL RUN OUT OF AIR NOW!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats what I'm talkin bout!!! :0


----------



## big pimpin

Now I gotta go back through this topic cuz I'm seeing some good shit! :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

what up adam!


----------



## stillrollin

OH SNAP!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 9 2007, 04:00 PM~9192355
> *Now I gotta go back through this topic cuz I'm seeing some good shit!  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX BRO


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 9 2007, 01:40 PM~9191506
> *That is the coolest laundry room ever. lol
> *


HAHAHAH...YEA I FINALLY GREW THE BALLS TO PAINT THIS THING...THE LAST THING I WANNA DO IS RUN OUT OF AIR...AND I GOT A GOOD DEAL ON THE BLACK COMPRESS :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

WHATS UP BILLY..HOW YA BEEN BROTHER


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

im ok , working alot, trying to stay warm


----------



## stillrollin

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Nov 9 2007, 07:05 PM~9193304
> *HAHAHAH...YEA I FINALLY GREW THE BALLS TO PAINT THIS THING...THE LAST THING I WANNA DO IS RUN OUT OF AIR...AND I GOT A GOOD DEAL ON THE BLACK COMPRESS :biggrin:
> *



when are gona do it ...... :0


----------



## toxiconer

UPDATES? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Nov 10 2007, 04:42 PM~9198914
> *UPDATES? :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


REALLY NO BIG UPDATES...PULLED THE MOTOR APART LAST WK END AND GOT IT READY FOR PAINT.....I DID PICK UP SOME CHROME GOODIES LAST NIGHT..


----------



## OURLIFE

whats up on them dumps we talked about fool


----------



## 155/80/13

damn cant wait til my car gets to this stage,nothing but the best  coming together real nice :thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 20 2007, 09:27 PM~9048436
> *SOME MORE PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 155/80/13

damn cant wait til my car gets to this stage,nothing but the best  coming together real nice :thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 20 2007, 09:27 PM~9048436
> *SOME MORE PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Ja1mz

:biggrin: luv the lac bro.nice work. :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 20 2007, 09:27 PM~9048436
> *SOME MORE PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good but man i am not feeling the wheels, just playing car is coming out =very nice good work


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Nov 10 2007, 05:00 PM~9199314
> *REALLY NO BIG UPDATES...PULLED THE MOTOR APART LAST WK END AND GOT IT READY FOR PAINT.....I DID PICK UP SOME CHROME GOODIES LAST NIGHT..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## OLDHAM

LOOKING REAL GOOD ADAM !


----------



## OURLIFE

bump


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

looking good adam!


----------



## vengence

damn homie that car is gonna kill em,very very nice and i like the rear suspension


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OLDHAM_@Nov 12 2007, 03:43 PM~9211230
> *LOOKING REAL GOOD ADAM !
> *


THANKS JOHN...HOW YA BEEN BRO....


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

BOUGHT SOME MORE STUFF FOR THE MOTOR..PAINTED THE MOTOR


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

clean lookin dog!


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77

hey homie give me a call


----------



## stillrollin

sup dude ...how was your holiday............... :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512

Color combo looking good!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Nov 24 2007, 01:39 AM~9292681
> *sup dude ...how was your holiday............... :biggrin:
> *


GOOD AND U


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

sup adam


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 24 2007, 11:00 PM~9297572
> *sup adam
> *


----------



## OLDHAM

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Nov 20 2007, 05:39 PM~9269019
> *THANKS JOHN...HOW YA BEEN BRO....
> *


I been good bro , just laying low ..


----------



## stillrollin




----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Nov 25 2007, 02:45 AM~9298725
> *
> *



Where you at Manolta???

:ugh: hno:


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 10 2007, 09:11 PM~9200877
> *damn cant wait til my car gets to this stage,nothing but the best   coming together real nice :thumbsup:
> *


yup what he said  :thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13

^^quit ridin dick you pansy :machinegun:


----------



## Crazy Cutty

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Nov 10 2007, 05:00 PM~9199314
> *REALLY NO BIG UPDATES...PULLED THE MOTOR APART LAST WK END AND GOT IT READY FOR PAINT.....I DID PICK UP SOME CHROME GOODIES LAST NIGHT..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ship that over too and I'll have it redone.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

:0


----------



## stillrollin

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 4 2007, 10:00 PM~9374926
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





lo  oks great ..im diging them pully's


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 4 2007, 10:00 PM~9374926
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  
NICE


----------



## Crazy Cutty

sweet looking engine.
lets see the electronic fuel pump.


----------



## weatmaster

bling bling.... good lookin


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Dec 6 2007, 12:24 AM~9386031
> *bling bling.... good lookin
> *


  ...Hows that Caddy comin along over there


----------



## -SUPER62-

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

pics :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 9 2007, 06:17 PM~9411862
> *pics :biggrin:
> *


Not a whole lot going on...Finished the pully setup,and mocking up th TP so i can get it off to chrome.. :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 11 2007, 06:28 PM~9428693
> *Not a whole lot going on...Finished the pully setup,and mocking up th TP so i can get it off to chrome.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  NICE


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Started polishing the fuel rails tonight....Big difference


----------



## SKEETER

EXCELLENT WORK HOMIE


----------



## rag-4




----------



## payfred

i like pg 11 :cheesy:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Dec 12 2007, 09:20 AM~9433759
> *i like pg 11 :cheesy:
> *


AHHH THE A-ARM PAGE :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Dec 12 2007, 07:08 AM~9433369
> *EXCELLENT WORK HOMIE
> *


THANX HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looking real nice...


----------



## RollerzChubby

Looking good bro how you been ?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

looks good man


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Dec 13 2007, 10:38 PM~9449672
> *Looking good bro how you been ?
> *


THANX KEVIN......HEY GIVE ME A CALL THIS WK END...I HAVE SAT AND SUN OFF


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 13 2007, 10:53 PM~9449847
> *looks good man
> *


THANX HOMIE


----------



## RollerzChubby

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 14 2007, 12:34 AM~9450243
> *THANX KEVIN......HEY GIVE ME A CALL THIS WK END...I HAVE SAT AND SUN OFF
> *



I got you bro ..... Or you can call me any time bro you know that ......i don't sleep or work to hard heheheh


----------



## stillrollin

WUT IT DEW...........ENGINE COMING OUT GREAT .......... :thumbsup: 

HEY GET AT ME WHEN YOU HAVE A CHANCE ......SO I CAN STOP BY ......... :biggrin: at yo crib.......


----------



## pennywise619

dam that frame is the cleanest frame ive ever seen


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

PUT THE MOTOR IN TONIGHT


----------



## stillrollin

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 23 2007, 12:29 AM~9511712
> *PUT THE MOTOR IN TONIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sweet...........


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 23 2007, 12:29 AM~9511712
> *PUT THE MOTOR IN TONIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good adam, hit me up bro, i lost your number somehow?


----------



## La Lo

man thats clean looking :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 23 2007, 07:17 AM~9513180
> *man thats clean looking :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

THANKS GUYS APRRECIATE IT......ILL HIT YA UP TONIGHT BILLY


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

really clean!


----------



## weatmaster

its gettin there... sweeet


----------



## Biz-MN

LOOKIN GOOD MOOOOFUKKER!! :biggrin:  LOOKIN FORWARD TO SEEING THIS RAMFLA!!!


----------



## OURLIFE

looks good bro


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

I DECIDED TO MAKE A NEW CROSS MEMBER SINCE I WOULD HAD TO MAKE MODS TO THE STOCK ONE. SOMETIMES ITS EASIER TO MAKE NEW PARTS THAN USE THE OLD










HERES THE END PIECES










CUT OFF THE OLD TRANNY MOUNT AND USED THIS


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

CUT THE TUNNELS OUT FOR THE EXHAUST





































PERFECT FIT


----------



## michaels29

lookin good bro!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stillrollin

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 27 2007, 07:01 PM~9544559
> *CUT THE TUNNELS OUT FOR THE EXHAUST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PERFECT FIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fu*#ing ADAM you make it look to easy ......................working with metal ..itz like if you were one of those super hero'z ..............lol ................... :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Dec 28 2007, 08:59 AM~9549588
> *fu*#ing ADAM you make it look to easy ......................working with metal ..itz like if you were one of those super hero'z ..............lol ................... :thumbsup:
> *


HAHAHAHA...AFTER WORKING WITH METAL FOR THE LAST 15 YRS IT TENDS TO GET A LIITLE EASIER...THE PROB IS IM STARTING TO NOT LIKE IT,CAUSE I DO IT EVERY DAY AT WORK...AND ITS STARTING TO TAKE A TOLL ON MY BODY :uh:


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP

you are a bad mo-fo.......... :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

NICE DOUBLE HUMP BAR, SO WHAT KINDA EXHUAST U GOIN WITH


----------



## OURLIFE

damn family im proud of you... gettin shit done..... wish i could get out and just do a lil bit but you know the deal... gettin better though......... good work bro


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 27 2007, 07:01 PM~9544559
> *CUT THE TUNNELS OUT FOR THE EXHAUST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PERFECT FIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAKE ME 1 :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 28 2007, 04:34 PM~9552248
> *MAKE ME 1 :biggrin:
> *



NOT A PROBLEM :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by SouthSIDECOMP_@Dec 28 2007, 04:08 PM~9552128
> *you are a bad mo-fo.......... :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP.....HOWS THE CADDY COMIN ALONG :cheesy:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 28 2007, 09:04 PM~9554024
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

CHECK THIS CRAZY PIC OUT.....THIS IS A BURNER FOR A BOILER IN A LOCAL POWER HOUSE UP HERE...THIS THING WAS 47,000 LBS AND WE HAD 4 OF THEM TO DO......TALK ABOUT NERVES........I GOT CAUGHT STANDIN AROUND LIKE ALWAYS :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 28 2007, 09:22 PM~9554266
> *CHECK THIS CRAZY PIC OUT.....THIS IS A BURNER FOR A BOILER IN A LOCAL POWER HOUSE UP HERE...THIS THING WAS 47,000 LBS AND WE HAD 4 OF THEM TO DO......TALK ABOUT NERVES........I GOT CAUGHT STANDIN AROUND LIKE ALWAYS  :biggrin:
> *


hahahah adam get to work , damn boy..blah blah blah, yada yada yada! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 28 2007, 09:22 PM~9554266
> *CHECK THIS CRAZY PIC OUT.....THIS IS A BURNER FOR A BOILER IN A LOCAL POWER HOUSE UP HERE...THIS THING WAS 47,000 LBS AND WE HAD 4 OF THEM TO DO......TALK ABOUT NERVES........I GOT CAUGHT STANDIN AROUND LIKE ALWAYS  :biggrin:
> *


hahahah adam get to work , damn boy..blah blah blah, yada yada yada! :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 28 2007, 05:20 PM~9551788
> *HAHAHAHA...AFTER WORKING WITH METAL FOR THE LAST 15 YRS IT TENDS TO GET A LIITLE EASIER...THE PROB IS IM STARTING TO NOT LIKE IT,CAUSE I DO IT EVERY DAY AT WORK...AND ITS STARTING TO TAKE A TOLL ON MY BODY :uh:
> *


Man that is what sucks about working with what you love to do. I have thought about getting a job out in our shop to do some welding and shit, but I know I would get so tired of doing it that I wouldnt want to see the stuff I need to do for my car. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 28 2007, 07:52 PM~9553263
> *NOT A PROBLEM :biggrin:
> *


how much shipped :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

damn that crossmember is tite!.....i might steal the idea :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Dec 29 2007, 10:41 AM~9557647
> *damn that crossmember is tite!.....i might steal the idea :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

GOT MY NEW TRANNY TODAY..PAINT IT UP STARTED WITH SOME EPOXY


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 27 2007, 05:59 PM~9544542
> *I DECIDED TO MAKE A NEW CROSS MEMBER SINCE I WOULD HAD TO MAKE MODS TO THE STOCK ONE.  SOMETIMES ITS EASIER TO MAKE NEW PARTS THAN USE THE OLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES THE END PIECES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUT OFF THE OLD TRANNY MOUNT AND USED THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is amazing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

dbl post


----------



## Yankochevelle

Once again another post I have read straight through from the begining! This is a SWEET FUCKIN BUILD-UP! :biggrin: 
T
T
T :thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster

... no compromises on this one


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Yankochevelle_@Dec 29 2007, 11:59 PM~9561425
> *Once again another post I have read straight through from the begining! This is a SWEET FUCKIN BUILD-UP! :biggrin:
> T
> T
> T :thumbsup:
> *


 one of the best by far


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

when i hit the lottery and find my car n shit you gonna wrap the frame for me :biggrin: just buillshittin...... lookin real good brother...... when is the body gonna be sprayed?


----------



## stillrollin

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

PAINTED THE TRANNY AND THE CROSSMEMBER LAST NIGHT



















hno: hno: hno:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 30 2007, 08:52 PM~9567853
> *PAINTED THE TRANNY AND THE CROSSMEMBER LAST NIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 30 2007, 06:52 PM~9567853
> *PAINTED THE TRANNY AND THE CROSSMEMBER LAST NIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood




----------



## Howard Wolowitz

looks great bro,,talk about motivation.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Howard Wolowitz_@Dec 31 2007, 08:03 PM~9576643
> *looks great bro,,talk about motivation.
> *


 :biggrin: ....I'M A MISSION BRO...ITS A RACE AGAINST TIME :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

PULLED THE DOG HOUSE IN HERE TO TEAR IT DOWN....HOPEFULLY WILL BE PUTIN SOME PAINT ON THE INSIDE SOON


----------



## Yankochevelle

YOU definately have MAD ASS Skills!! :biggrin: ! You wanna do mine!!  ! I will continue to watch this post! :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

FINISHED THE TEAR DOWN OF THE FRONT END....HOPE I CAN REMEMBER WHERE ALL THIS STUFF GOES hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 28 2007, 05:53 PM~9553276
> *WHATS UP.....HOWS THE CADDY COMIN ALONG :cheesy:
> *


im working on my black 95 right now.......but ive got to get my coupe out the garage......my air comp. is behind it, and I am moving into a new spot soon...


----------



## RollerzChubby

Looks good bro


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## OURLIFE

when u gonna start layin some candy?


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Jan 6 2008, 11:19 AM~9620297
> *when u gonna start layin some candy?
> *


it will be a while have to finish assm first,and sand blast all the inners on the dog house and get those painted which im doin now


----------



## kdogg213

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

great build up man...looking real nice!!!!!!


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by Yankochevelle_@Jan 1 2008, 02:01 PM~9580880
> *YOU definately have MAD ASS Skills!! :biggrin: . I will continue to watch this post! :thumbsup:
> *


x-2 :yes:


----------



## SICBSTRD

how in the fuck did i not see this topic until today? talk about motivation to get me back in the garage to get crackin on 81 2dr fleet. its lookin fuckin badass man keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## Crazy Cutty

have anything else to chrome?


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Jan 6 2008, 02:19 PM~9621341
> *how in the fuck did i not see this topic until today? talk about motivation to get me back in the garage to get crackin on 81 2dr fleet. its lookin fuckin badass man keep it up :thumbsup:
> *


hahahaha same here this site keeps me motivated as well...thanks


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 6 2008, 01:58 PM~9621215
> *great build up man...looking real nice!!!!!!
> *



thanks bro


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

dang man that car is lookin really good keep it up :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

bump for the homie.... where the updates :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## RollerzChubby

Up one time for a pimp lol where are them pic's ?


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 6 2008, 02:44 PM~9621163
> *it will be a while have to finish assm first,and sand blast all the inners on the dog house and get those painted which im doin now
> *



You'll be make dem boyz sick out there this year. Hopefully here in the next few months I'll be to see you if you still have that package out side laying by the trees. lol.


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 30 2007, 07:52 PM~9567853
> *PAINTED THE TRANNY AND THE CROSSMEMBER LAST NIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I love the crossmember I'd like to do something like that to mine :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG

:thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> You'll be make dem boyz sick out there this year.  Hopefully here in the next few months I'll be to see you if you still have that package out side laying by the trees. lol.
> [/b]


I STILL GOTCHA G HOLLA AT ME.......


----------



## stillrollin

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 1 2008, 10:30 PM~9583591
> *FINISHED THE TEAR DOWN OF THE FRONT END....HOPE I CAN REMEMBER WHERE ALL THIS STUFF GOES hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



come on ADAM YOU CAN PUT A WHOLE CAR TOGETHER BUT NOT THE FRONT END...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Y U H8TIN

LOOKING GOOD BROTHA.........


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Jan 13 2008, 11:22 AM~9681170
> *come on ADAM YOU CAN PUT A WHOLE CAR TOGETHER BUT NOT THE FRONT END...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yessad: but its still a fear :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

MAAN! THAT'S SOME FREAKEN SWEET WORK! :worship: 

CAN'T WAIT TO GET MINE STARTED! :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 11 2008, 06:46 PM~9670443
> *I STILL GOTCHA G HOLLA AT ME.......
> *


I'll Sho Will.


----------



## CHI-63

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stillrollin

hey adam i had told you te wrong date for the car show ..itz next weekend ...WORLD OF WHEELS ............................. my bad


----------



## SKEETER

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SKEETER, 95stsrider

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

just read all 44 pages man you do great work and the car is turning out a show stopper


----------



## OURLIFE

whats up family? everything good?


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Jan 16 2008, 06:54 PM~9712866
> *whats up family? everything good?
> *


good ..been working alot the last couple of wks have the wk end off though :cheesy: how bout u \..hows the recovery goin


----------



## OURLIFE

doin good bro i tried to call you a few days ago...... im gettin there slow but sure.... it only took 17,000 bucks to make it that way....... come to think of it what i spent on a surgery i coulda got a nice lowrider.... wtf was i thinkin lol..... oh wait the pain was serious...... hit me up family


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

BUILT THE BATTERY RACK...NOW IM DOIN THE PUMPS THIS IS WHERE IM AT....


----------



## OURLIFE

that looks like shit :biggrin: just bullshittin....... lookin good as usual...... just remember why your buildin this........ like we talked about last night and im sure that other thing you mentioned will happen :biggrin: somehow we will make sure of that


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

lookin good bro


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

well after alot of trial and error i finally found a pair of headers the work :cheesy: 
cant wait to put these on


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 22 2008, 08:19 PM~9757956
> *well after alot of trial and error i finally found a pair of headers the work :cheesy:
> cant wait to put these on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## OURLIFE

yo can i borrow bout 35 stacks...... and that is stacks of cash :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

oh yea i'm liken the headers :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 23 2008, 03:08 AM~9758742
> *oh yea i'm liken the headers :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

wow those really makes that engine look sick


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 22 2008, 09:08 PM~9758742
> *oh yea i'm liken the headers :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   nice


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

[/quote]

WOW :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

damn looking good adam!


----------



## 79cuttybang

So are you still going with straight pipes on this bitch? PUTTIN IN WORK! YEAH!


----------



## 79cuttybang

So are you still going with straight pipes on this bitch? PUTTIN IN WORK! YEAH!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by 79cuttybang_@Jan 23 2008, 06:01 PM~9766030
> *So are you still going with straight pipes on this bitch? PUTTIN IN WORK! YEAH!
> *


YEA THATS WHAT IM THINKIN....WHAT HAPPENED TO U SAT..PHONE QUIT WORKIN :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

FINISHED UP THE PUMP RACK TODAY...HAVE ALOT OF CLEANING TO DO ON THESE PUMPS THEY BEEN LAYING AROUND FOR 2 YRS :0


----------



## rag-4

:biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

PULLED THE PUMPS APART FOR INSPECTION AND FOR SOME POLISHING


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

DOUBLE POST :angry:


----------



## weldermyass

does that battery say sex mate?


----------



## RollerzChubby

Look what i found heheheh


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@Jan 24 2008, 11:50 PM~9778676
> *does that battery say sex mate?
> *


sea mate :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Jan 25 2008, 12:24 AM~9778986
> *Look what i found heheheh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


funny shit uh....remember that fuckin grill took me the whole wk end to put together :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 25 2008, 07:42 AM~9780231
> *funny shit uh....remember that fuckin grill took me the whole wk end to put together :biggrin:
> *



You should had a few "manoltas" give you a hand.

:roflmao:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jan 25 2008, 12:25 PM~9781687
> *You should had a few "manoltas" give you a hand.
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

did some polishing today turned out good for a first timer :biggrin: 

also got some more parts in


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

:twak: repost


----------



## OURLIFE

ohhhhhhhhh shit.... this caddy gonna be sick


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 25 2008, 08:59 PM~9784466
> *did some polishing today turned out good for a first timer :biggrin:
> 
> also got some more parts in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 those did come out nice what exactly did you use


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Jan 26 2008, 10:22 AM~9788485
> *:0 those did come out nice what exactly did you use
> *


I USED THE NORMAL STEP SYSYEM-START WITH 200,400,800,ECT.WITH 2000 LAST.THEN SOME POLISH ON THIS HOME MADE BUFFING WHEEL.THE BUFFER IS NOT AS DANGEROUS AS IT LOOKS :biggrin: DOING THE TUNED PORT TODAY THIS IS GONNA TAKE FOREVER


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 25 2008, 07:59 PM~9784466
> *did some polishing today turned out good for a first timer :biggrin:
> 
> also got some more parts in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah bro! those look great! :cheesy:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

WELL AFTER MANY HOURS I GOT ONE SET OF THE RUNNERS POLISHED ..STARTING ON THE PLENUM NOW...THIS SHIT TAKES A LONG TIME


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 26 2008, 11:57 PM~9792990
> *WELL AFTER MANY HOURS I GOT ONE SET OF THE RUNNERS POLISHED ..STARTING ON THE PLENUM NOW...THIS SHIT TAKES A LONG TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :werd:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

FINISHED THE PLENUM


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 27 2008, 05:57 AM~9792990
> *WELL AFTER MANY HOURS I GOT ONE SET OF THE RUNNERS POLISHED ..STARTING ON THE PLENUM NOW...THIS SHIT TAKES A LONG TIME
> 
> *


i know what you are talkin about...polishing sucks, takes a shit load of time and time after time you burn up your fingers (even with gloves) but when one part is ready and u see what u had done u can not stop to start with the next one.


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 26 2008, 09:57 PM~9792990
> *WELL AFTER MANY HOURS I GOT ONE SET OF THE RUNNERS POLISHED ..STARTING ON THE PLENUM NOW...THIS SHIT TAKES A LONG TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are thoses stainless? were did you get that TPI from? how hard is it to wire it up


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 26 2008, 04:04 PM~9789767
> *I USED THE NORMAL STEP SYSYEM-START WITH 200,400,800,ECT.WITH 2000 LAST.THEN SOME POLISH ON THIS HOME MADE BUFFING WHEEL.THE BUFFER IS NOT AS DANGEROUS AS IT LOOKS :biggrin: DOING THE TUNED PORT TODAY THIS IS GONNA TAKE FOREVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanx for the info, you are a real dedicated rider,you seriously puttin in work,way to lead by example


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Jan 27 2008, 07:14 AM~9794352
> *thanx for the info, you are a real dedicated rider,you seriously puttin in work,way to lead by example
> *


THANKS BRO......WELL I POLISHED THE OTHER SIDE TODAY BUT I RAN OUT OF BUFFING COMPOUND SO I HAVE TWO TUBES LEFT IN THE BACK


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 27 2008, 06:15 PM~9797918
> *THANKS BRO......WELL I POLISHED THE OTHER SIDE TODAY BUT I RAN OUT OF BUFFING COMPOUND SO I HAVE TWO TUBES LEFT IN THE BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks great bro, did you have a new harness built for your car, or did you use the one that came with the TPI?


----------



## 79cuttybang

Hit me up. I've got lots of those bars left over from the R6 polishing. Been busy always something going on. Word!


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 27 2008, 06:15 PM~9797918
> *THANKS BRO......WELL I POLISHED THE OTHER SIDE TODAY BUT I RAN OUT OF BUFFING COMPOUND SO I HAVE TWO TUBES LEFT IN THE BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## RO68RAG

:0 
LOOKING GOOD MOFO!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

looking good adam, i bet your fingers and shoulder are stiff today! :cheesy:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 28 2008, 11:05 AM~9802325
> *looking good adam, i bet your  fingers and shoulder are stiff today! :cheesy:
> *


OMG SO BAD


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 27 2008, 07:15 PM~9797918
> *THANKS BRO......WELL I POLISHED THE OTHER SIDE TODAY BUT I RAN OUT OF BUFFING COMPOUND SO I HAVE TWO TUBES LEFT IN THE BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man its comming out better and better everytime I see it!


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 26 2008, 11:59 PM~9793361
> *FINISHED THE PLENUM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Filthy


----------



## bigrsthe1

Hey Adam, Came by to get a look at the progress...I have to say very IMPRESSIVE :thumbsup: :biggrin: ....it's only me C


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 27 2008, 08:15 PM~9797918
> *THANKS BRO......WELL I POLISHED THE OTHER SIDE TODAY BUT I RAN OUT OF BUFFING COMPOUND SO I HAVE TWO TUBES LEFT IN THE BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

MAN IT 54 DEGREES OUT 3 HRS AGO AND NOW THIS SHIT 15 AND SNOW :angry:


----------



## RollerzChubby

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 29 2008, 09:41 PM~9817032
> *MAN IT 54 DEGREES OUT 3 HRS AGO AND NOW THIS SHIT 15 AND SNOW  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Stop crying bro lol what up


----------



## OURLIFE

jus cause its snowin dont mean the progress stops fool :biggrin: what up bro


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Feb 1 2008, 03:28 PM~9842816
> *jus cause its snowin dont mean the progress stops fool  :biggrin:  what up bro
> *


lol ...not much bro just got off work and heading back out to do some plowin...we got a foot what u guys get


----------



## OURLIFE

WE PROLLY GOT THAT MUCH TOO... IM SICK OF THIS FUCKIN SHIT...... I FELL AND BUSTED MY ASS IN THE PARKLIN LOT THE OTHER DAY... HURT LIKE A BITCH... TOHUGHT I FUCKED SOME SHIT UP


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Feb 1 2008, 07:54 PM~9844747
> *WE PROLLY GOT THAT MUCH TOO... IM SICK OF THIS FUCKIN SHIT...... I FELL AND BUSTED MY ASS IN THE PARKLIN LOT THE OTHER DAY... HURT LIKE A BITCH... TOHUGHT I FUCKED SOME SHIT UP
> *


damn..... :0 i aint tryin to laugh but u know :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

i laughed too homie after i knew i was ok.... after havin surgery n shit and still healin i wasnt sure.... im good though so you can laugh fucker


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 22 2008, 09:08 PM~9758742
> *oh yea i'm liken the headers :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damnnnnnnnnn that's looking real nice...


----------



## stillrollin

:thumbsup:


----------



## SKEETER




----------



## OURLIFE

3 pages back wtf is up slacker


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Feb 9 2008, 09:01 PM~9904753
> *3 pages back wtf is up slacker
> *


MAN IM JUST CHILLIN IN THE CUT U KNOW...GOT A BUNCH OF STUFF DONE JUST AINT POSTED..OH AND I GOT LAID OFF FRI SO ITS ON..I AM TAKIN ALEAST 3 WKS OFF


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 9 2008, 10:05 PM~9904784
> *MAN IM JUST CHILLIN IN THE CUT U KNOW...GOT A BUNCH OF STUFF DONE JUST AINT POSTED..OH AND I GOT LAID  OFF FRI SO ITS ON..I AM TAKIN ALEAST 3 WKS OFF
> *


damn, that sucks bro!


----------



## bigrsthe1

Hey Adam, I figured this shit out...I got the lil pic in the corner now...HA!! Looks good, can't wait to see it rollin. Peoplewill be like this.. :0 .... :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 9 2008, 09:28 PM~9904962
> *damn, that sucks bro!
> *


naw bro, i work out of a union hall the jobs over thats all..im goin back to work im just gonna take some time off and collect some welfare :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by bigrsthe1_@Feb 10 2008, 12:01 AM~9906232
> *Hey Adam, I figured this shit out...I got the lil pic in the corner now...HA!! Looks good, can't wait to see it rollin. Peoplewill be like this.. :0 .... :biggrin:
> *


looks good cant wait for that day :biggrin:


----------



## stillrollin

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 10 2008, 02:21 AM~9906714
> *naw bro, i work out of a union hall the jobs over thats all..im goin back to work im just gonna take some time off and collect some welfare :biggrin:
> *


so thatz were my $300 a deduction from my check goes to :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 10 2008, 02:21 AM~9906714
> *naw bro, i work out of a union hall the jobs over thats all..im goin back to work im just gonna take some time off and collect some welfare :biggrin:
> *


oh :biggrin: hell yeah! :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Feb 10 2008, 07:04 PM~9911124
> *so thatz were my $300 a deduction from my check goes  to  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



No.. you get paid cash...member!

:biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Feb 10 2008, 08:04 PM~9911124
> *so thatz were my $300 a deduction from my check goes  to  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: sorry ...i'll think bout ya when im eating that prime rib tonight


----------



## FUCQH8RS

what a nice build homie i likes hats off to ya  :biggrin:


----------



## bighen

now that u r off work... get some work done on the car..... :roflmao:


----------



## RO68RAG

LOOKING GOOD BRO!!!!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 13 2008, 03:56 PM~9934600
> *LOOKING GOOD BRO!!!!
> *


WAS UP MOFO :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 13 2008, 04:51 PM~9935537
> *WAS UP MOFO :biggrin:
> *


AH SHIT CHRIS MULET'S ON FIRE!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: 
THE CADDY'S LOOKING NAAAAASTY!!!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 14 2008, 04:49 PM~9943432
> *AH SHIT CHRIS MULET'S ON FIRE!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> THE CADDY'S LOOKING NAAAAASTY!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 14 2008, 04:39 PM~9943814
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 14 2008, 03:49 PM~9943432
> *AH SHIT CHRIS MULET'S ON FIRE!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> THE CADDY'S LOOKING NAAAAASTY!!!
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

picked up something today :0 










and opened


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 16 2008, 07:19 PM~9958982
> *picked up something today :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and opened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 155/80/13

what size is that


----------



## RollerzChubby

Lets see some work pic's we all know you are not doing shit =)


----------



## stillrollin

> _Originally posted by cruize1+Feb 11 2008, 10:25 AM~9915093-->
> 
> 
> 
> No.. you get paid cash...member!
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by R.O. caddy [email protected] 11 2008, 10:42 AM~9915157
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: sorry ...i'll  think bout ya when im eating that prime rib tonight
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well you might as well share some ...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-R.O. caddy man_@Feb 16 2008, 07:19 PM~9958982
> *picked up something today :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and opened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ohhhh I thought they were smaller :0 ....thantz goona look good on the caddy


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

adam can you get me the exact measurment on the trim under the quarter glass on the quarter panel and trim also on the door from the body line below it?


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 16 2008, 05:19 PM~9958982
> *picked up something today :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and opened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking good Manolta.... now get to work... :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN

Lookin good mofo! :biggrin:


----------



## stillrollin

:cheesy:


----------



## bigrsthe1

:worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 16 2008, 07:19 PM~9958982
> *picked up something today :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and opened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AHH NICE!


----------



## Y U H8TIN

LOOKING GOOD ADAM!!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Feb 19 2008, 09:18 PM~9982363
> *LOOKING GOOD ADAM!!
> *


THANKS LEO..HOW U AND THE BOYS BEEN..CANT WAIT TILL THIS SUMMER TO DRINK SOME CORONAS


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

DBL POST :angry:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 19 2008, 08:58 PM~9982758
> *THANKS LEO..HOW U AND THE BOYS BEEN..CANT WAIT TILL THIS SUMMER TO DRINK SOME CORONAS
> *



*COME ON DOWN!!!OH YEAH AND BRING MY LAC WHEN ITS DONE  *


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 20 2008, 07:55 AM~9985224
> *
> COME ON DOWN!!!OH YEAH AND BRING MY LAC WHEN ITS DONE
> *


 :biggrin: oooohhhhhhhhhhhh shit ....i cant wait


----------



## rag-4

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cruize1, *R.O. caddy man*

Hey Ese...did you talk to your peepz??

:uh:


----------



## Y U H8TIN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 19 2008, 09:58 PM~9982758
> *THANKS LEO..HOW U AND THE BOYS BEEN..CANT WAIT TILL THIS SUMMER TO DRINK SOME CORONAS
> *


BESIDES THIS FUCKIN COLD WEATHER!IT'S GOING GOOD OUT HERE IN MN, HOW YOU DOING BRO??

CORONAS...........................................





















*CAR LOOK'S NAAAASTY!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO68RAG




----------



## MidwestFleetwood

ALL RIGHT I BEEN HOLDIN OUT ON THE PICS ...SO HERE ARE SOME NEW ONES
LAID SOME CANDY ON THE INNERS


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

BEEN A WHILE SINCE THIS CAR HAD A DOG HOUSE ON IT










CUT THE HOLES FOR THE CYLINDERS



















ALSO STARTED MAKING ALL THE PANELS AND WRAPPING THEM FOR THE TRUNK


----------



## YellowAmigo

Lookinig good Adam!!!!.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Feb 27 2008, 04:14 AM~10038135
> *Lookinig good Adam!!!!.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


as always


----------



## RO68RAG

LOOKING GOOD MOFO!!!
ARE YOU GROWING A MULET FOR THE SUMMER? :roflmao:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Feb 26 2008, 09:14 PM~10038135
> *Lookinig good Adam!!!!.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 27 2008, 10:19 AM~10041630
> *LOOKING GOOD MOFO!!!
> ARE YOU GROWING A MULET FOR THE SUMMER? :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

looking good bro, learnin how to spray that candy huh?


----------



## wop_inda_wood

dammm thx for the motivation  ..luv the color combo


----------



## OURLIFE

bout time you post pics..... you do that as well as you answer the phone :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

:0


----------



## stillrollin

:wave: :wave:


----------



## bigrsthe1

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Feb 27 2008, 07:22 PM~10045472
> *bout time you post pics..... you do that as well as you answer the phone  :biggrin:
> *




Ain't that the TRUTH!! :biggrin: Looks real good Adam!


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by bigrsthe1_@Mar 5 2008, 07:59 PM~10099200
> *Ain't that the TRUTH!! :biggrin:  Looks real good Adam!
> *



:yes:


----------



## RO68RAG

:0


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by bigrsthe1_@Mar 5 2008, 07:59 PM~10099200
> *Ain't that the TRUTH!! :biggrin:  Looks real good Adam!
> *


 :wave: FROM MINNESOTA


----------



## OURLIFE

i see you slackin again sukka... whats up family


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Mar 8 2008, 09:24 PM~10123686
> *i see you slackin again sukka... whats up family
> *


NAW I WENT BACK TO WORK. ALOT OF HOURS TO..BUT I GOT MY FITTINGS BACK FROM THE CHROME SHOP AND ALL MY HARDLINE STUFF CAME IN TOO :cheesy:


----------



## OURLIFE

dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmn son that shit is shinin like a bitch.... i swear this bitch is gonna cause accidents in mich city when it hits the streets


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

DID SOME HARDLINES TONIGHT TURNED OUT NICE 



















I PLUMBED THE REAR PUMPS ALSO CANT WAIT TO RUN SOME LINES ON THESE


----------



## Biz-MN

:thumbsup:


----------



## Biz-MN

:thumbsup:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Mar 11 2008, 07:42 PM~10146267
> *DID SOME HARDLINES TONIGHT TURNED OUT NICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I PLUMBED THE REAR PUMPS ALSO CANT WAIT TO RUN SOME LINES ON THESE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Manolta getting down....

:biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Mar 11 2008, 07:42 PM~10146267
> *DID SOME HARDLINES TONIGHT TURNED OUT NICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I PLUMBED THE REAR PUMPS ALSO CANT WAIT TO RUN SOME LINES ON THESE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKING GOOD MOFO!!


----------



## EL PECADOR

:thumbsup: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

DID SOME MORE HARDLINES TONIGHT :cheesy:


----------



## OURLIFE

damn ***** that looks good bro


----------



## OURLIFE

hey adam not to shit on you but can you take the hi-low plates off and see how it looks without em :biggrin:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Mar 12 2008, 06:05 PM~10154072
> *DID SOME MORE HARDLINES TONIGHT  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Mar 12 2008, 09:05 PM~10154072
> *DID SOME MORE HARDLINES TONIGHT  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Mar 12 2008, 07:50 PM~10154487
> *hey adam not to shit on you but can you take the hi-low plates off and see how it looks without em :biggrin:
> *


I LIKE THEM BETTER WITH OUT THE PLATES BUT I DONT TRUST THEM I'D HATE FOR THE TANKS TO BLOW OFF AND FILL MY TRUNK WITH OIL :uh:


----------



## Maverick

Very nice.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

THANKS GUYS


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Mar 12 2008, 08:05 PM~10155158
> *I LIKE THEM BETTER WITH OUT THE PLATES BUT I DONT TRUST THEM I'D HATE FOR THE TANKS TO BLOW OFF AND FILL MY TRUNK WITH OIL :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I think it looks better with the backing plates... .and adjust the date on your camera..... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Mar 12 2008, 08:05 PM~10154072
> *DID SOME MORE HARDLINES TONIGHT  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*GODDAMN!!!!!!* :wow: :wow:


----------



## OURLIFE

either way is good bro just wanted to see it without them....


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77

dam umm slackin  imma be over tomorrow brotha


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by GreeneyedBandit_77_@Mar 14 2008, 12:17 PM~10167630
> *dam umm slackin   imma be over tomorrow brotha
> *


DAMN........AND I THOUGHT I WAS DOIN SUMFIN OVER HERE :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Mar 14 2008, 05:19 PM~10170273
> *DAMN........AND I THOUGHT I WAS DOIN SUMFIN OVER HERE :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

looking good adam


----------



## Biz-MN

DAMN MOFO...SHE'Z LOOKIN REAL NICE!!!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Mar 17 2008, 04:21 PM~10189784
> *  DAMN MOFO...SHE'Z LOOKIN REAL NICE!!!
> *


WHAT UP BIZ


----------



## OLDHAM




----------



## thesac

:biggrin: Dude you still ain't shit


----------



## OURLIFE

hurry up more pics fucker


----------



## bighen

I dont see any progress...I guess we r going to have to come over to make sure u get some thing done... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Mar 12 2008, 08:05 PM~10154072
> *DID SOME MORE HARDLINES TONIGHT  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: I LIKE!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

that shit is beautiful!


----------



## Biz-MN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Mar 17 2008, 07:24 PM~10191288
> *WHAT UP BIZ
> *


WHAT'Z KRACKIN BROTHER!! I'M GOING TO HAVE TO GET SOME HARDLINE TIPS FROM YOU BRO....SHIT'Z LOOKING NICE!!


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Mar 21 2008, 01:45 PM~10223158
> *WHAT'Z KRACKIN BROTHER!!  I'M GOING TO HAVE TO GET SOME HARDLINE TIPS FROM YOU BRO....SHIT'Z LOOKING NICE!!
> *


HEY FOCKER HIT ME UP


----------



## Biz-MN

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Mar 21 2008, 12:53 PM~10223216
> *HEY FOCKER HIT ME UP
> *


PM ME UR #


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Mar 21 2008, 01:54 PM~10223227
> *PM ME UR #
> *


PM SENT FOCKER


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Mar 21 2008, 12:45 PM~10223158
> *WHAT'Z KRACKIN BROTHER!!  I'M GOING TO HAVE TO GET SOME HARDLINE TIPS FROM YOU BRO....SHIT'Z LOOKING NICE!!
> *


HIT ME UP SOMETIME...ILL PM THE NUM


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Mar 20 2008, 09:52 PM~10218601
> *hurry up more pics fucker
> *


MAN IVE BEEN WORKIN TO MUCH..I BOUGHT THE NEW BATTERYS ALL I CAN SAY IS OUCH...............................










IM GONNA PAINT THEM SAT


----------



## OURLIFE

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

looking good,am i going to see it at some indiana shows this summer? :cheesy:


----------



## "G-Money"

I heard that It might be at the WestSide PicNic..... but thats just hear say. lol. You going to be fresh to death when the caddy comes out. Hope all is good Adam. I'll holla.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 24 2008, 04:32 AM~10240116
> *looking good,am i going to see it at some indiana shows this summer? :cheesy:
> *


IF ITS DONE YOU WILL SEE IT :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> I heard that It might be at the WestSide PicNic..... but thats just hear say. lol.  You going to be fresh to death when the caddy comes out. Hope all is good Adam. I'll holla.
> [/b]



WHATS GOOD WITH THA G.......HOPE ALL IS WELL DOWN THERE


----------



## YellowAmigo

> I heard that It might be at the WestSide PicNic.....
> [/b]


 :0 .............. :biggrin: THAT WOULD BE NICE!!!!


----------



## OURLIFE

updaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaates *****


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Mar 26 2008, 07:40 PM~10263248
> *updaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaates *****
> *


ALRIGHT....DONT GET UR PANTIES IN A BUNCH :biggrin: 

PAINTED THE BATTS 










AND WIRED THE SWITCHES UP










MADE A COVER FOR THE NOIDS


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Mar 26 2008, 07:15 PM~10263655
> *ALRIGHT....DONT GET UR PANTIES IN A BUNCH :biggrin:
> 
> PAINTED THE BATTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND WIRED THE SWITCHES UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADE A COVER FOR THE NOIDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*NICE !!*


----------



## rag-4

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Mar 26 2008, 09:15 PM~10263655
> *ALRIGHT....DONT GET UR PANTIES IN A BUNCH :biggrin:
> 
> PAINTED THE BATTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND WIRED THE SWITCHES UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADE A COVER FOR THE NOIDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COMING OUT NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

> MADE A COVER FOR THE NOIDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LIKE THAT :cheesy:


----------



## OURLIFE

i told ur girl to take her panties home with her.... damn girl gonna get me caught up :biggrin: lookin good family.... hittin the streets on 2009 lol


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Mar 27 2008, 02:45 PM~10269547
> *i told ur girl to take her panties home with her.... damn girl gonna get me caught up  :biggrin: lookin good family.... hittin the streets on 2009 lol
> *


I GOT UR 09 HANGIN MOFO :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhahahahaha just bustin your balls homie...... i went to the attorny to get that problem takin care of.... 1100.00 later it will be all takin care of :angry: 








> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Mar 27 2008, 09:40 PM~10271694
> *I GOT UR 09 HANGIN MOFO :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## "G-Money"

Your trunk is lookin hot Adam. 
On a side note. need to help your boy get that pond out the back yard and put in a Garage so he can get his hands dirty. lol j/p. 

Needlesstosay Hope all is well up your way.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> Your trunk is lookin hot Adam.
> On a side note. need to help your boy get that pond out the back yard and put in a Garage so he can get his hands dirty. lol j/p.
> 
> Needlesstosay Hope all is well up your way.
> [/b]


MAN HE AINT DOIN NOTHIN HE ON SOME BULLSHIT :biggrin: 

ALL IS GOOD JUST WORKIN ALOT TRYIN TO PAY FOR THIS BAD HABIT AND GET IT DONE THIS BITCH WONT STAY OUT MY POCKET :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Mar 28 2008, 10:21 AM~10276572
> *MAN HE AINT DOIN NOTHIN HE ON SOME BULLSHIT :biggrin:
> 
> ALL IS GOOD JUST WORKIN  ALOT TRYIN TO PAY FOR THIS BAD HABIT AND GET IT DONE THIS BITCH WONT STAY OUT MY POCKET :biggrin:
> *



LOOKING GOOD MOFO  
WERE HEADING TO CHI-TOWN
TODAY ROLL UP THERE


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

WELL I FINISHED ASSEMBLY ON THE REAR PUMPS THEN INSTALLED AND WIRED THEM


----------



## OURLIFE

damn family that shit looks really good...... how much longer before it see's the streets


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Mar 30 2008, 07:25 PM~10292390
> *damn family that shit looks really good...... how much longer before it see's the streets
> *


MAN ITS A CRAP SHOOT RIGHT NOW....SPEAKIN OF I WENT TO THAT NEW CASINO LAST NIGHT AND LOST AND THE CRAP TABLE :angry:


----------



## lone star

just read all 53 pages, very impressive work, nice lac


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Mar 30 2008, 07:40 PM~10292510
> *MAN ITS A CRAP SHOOT RIGHT NOW....SPEAKIN OF I WENT TO THAT NEW CASINO LAST NIGHT AND LOST AND THE CRAP TABLE :angry:
> *



:angry: :twak:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

GOT SOME GOODYS IN THE MAIL TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Mar 30 2008, 08:03 PM~10292240
> *WELL I FINISHED ASSEMBLY ON THE REAR PUMPS THEN INSTALLED AND WIRED THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac

this is a bad motha.......... homie :thumbsup:


----------



## OURLIFE

cmon slacker get to work


----------



## Y U H8TIN

LOOKIN GOOD BROTHA


----------



## stillrollin

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Mar 30 2008, 08:03 PM~10292240
> *WELL I FINISHED ASSEMBLY ON THE REAR PUMPS THEN INSTALLED AND WIRED THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




dammmmmmmmmmmmm that lookz like BLING BLING :0 :0 :0 in the TRUNK


----------



## westsidehydros

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

check your pm!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## chevyboyitaly

nice work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OURLIFE

bump fucker... where the updates at *****


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

well i put the juice to her today...this is the ass locked up


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 24 2008, 06:35 PM~10495690
> *well i put the juice to her today...this is the ass locked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 8FLEET9

wow beautiful car man


----------



## OURLIFE

god damn fool.... ready to swang that bitch


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Apr 24 2008, 07:52 PM~10496655
> *god damn fool.... ready to swang that bitch
> *


 :biggrin: yea i cant wait...im gonna break sumfin :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

FINISHED INSTALLING THE BATTERIES


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 25 2008, 05:17 PM~10503526
> *FINISHED INSTALLING THE BATTERIES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice lock up bro, god damn your almost ready huh :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 25 2008, 05:17 PM~10503526
> *FINISHED INSTALLING THE BATTERIES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 25 2008, 04:17 PM~10503526
> *FINISHED INSTALLING THE BATTERIES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 24 2008, 06:35 PM~10495690
> *well i put the juice to her today...this is the ass locked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck ya :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13

what size cylinders you got in the back


----------



## OURLIFE

i think he has 16z but i may be wrong..... yo adam im ready to go for a ride bro


----------



## showandgo

looks great, congrats. main question WHAT IT DO? :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 26 2008, 06:33 PM~10510504
> *looks great, congrats. main question WHAT IT DO?  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I DONT HAVE JUICE IN THE FRONT PUMPS YET...SOON THOUGH


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Apr 26 2008, 11:58 AM~10508979
> *what size cylinders you got in the back
> *


18s


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 26 2008, 05:50 PM~10510587
> *:biggrin: I DONT HAVE JUICE IN THE FRONT PUMPS YET...SOON THOUGH
> *


just fuckin with you, but seriously looks bad ass


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RO68RAG

LOOKS GOOD MOFO


----------



## Skim

coming along fast!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 26 2008, 07:19 PM~10510713
> *just fuckin with you, but seriously looks bad ass
> *


its all good homie :biggrin: i cant wait to get the front goin should be this wk if all goes well..in the meantime i pushed her out to clean the garage this bitch is heavy


----------



## lilred

looks realy god homie


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 27 2008, 02:23 PM~10514561
> *its all good homie :biggrin: i cant wait to get the front goin should be this wk if all goes well..in the meantime i pushed her out to clean the garage this bitch is heavy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good god, that thing looks ready to smash bumper! :0


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

started preping the jams tonight


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 27 2008, 10:13 PM~10517305
> *started preping the jams tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ahhhhh,the fun part :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 27 2008, 02:23 PM~10514561
> *its all good homie :biggrin: i cant wait to get the front goin should be this wk if all goes well..in the meantime i pushed her out to clean the garage this bitch is heavy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## stillrollin

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: stillrollin, R.O. caddy man



sup HOMIE ..............

man that car is looking tight ...........................

we'll be seing you in a bit ass soon as itz nicer out .........


----------



## impala_631

not bad for a indiana guy :biggrin: 

j/k,looking badass!! :0


----------



## YellowAmigo

Man I havent been on here in a while. Your car is amazing. I hope to get to see it in person. You gonna be at the westside picnic at the end of July?


----------



## "G-Money"

Looks like your getting closer Adam. That lock up looks about as hi as it was when the whole car was on that body dolly. Keep doing what you do


----------



## Skim

Cubs whooping the fuck out of the brewers 19-5 in the 8th!!


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

looking good homie nice work!!!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 30 2008, 09:39 PM~10547101
> *Cubs whooping the fuck out of the brewers 19-5 in the 8th!!
> *


MAN THEY LOOKIN GOOD THIS YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon




----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@May 1 2008, 09:49 AM~10550584
> *MAN THEY LOOKIN GOOD THIS YEAR :biggrin:
> *



:no:


----------



## RollerzChubby

Sup Fam car looking good get it done all rdy ..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

wheres the updates?


----------



## OURLIFE

slacker get ur ass to work...... :biggrin: whats up family


----------



## Y U H8TIN

*LOOKING GOOD ADAM*  

*ARE YOU COMING TO THE PICNIC??*


----------



## stillrollin

:biggrin:


----------



## El Carnicero




----------



## weatmaster

its been a while since i was here - shit, realy nice work again. Looks so good...


----------



## OURLIFE

damn where u at fool


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@May 22 2008, 06:57 PM~10715367
> *damn where u at fool
> *


whats up homeboy been busy as hell between work and this car :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

here ya go billy this one for you :biggrin: 



















pulled the doors and the windshield gettin ready for the body work


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@May 25 2008, 12:39 AM~10731388
> *here ya go billy this one for you :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :0 damn that does look good, i guess send me that part number homie, fuck sending the og one out to get plated ,damn adam the ride is looking good bro


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

pulled the top also










got my harness for the tuned port 










also finished the trunk


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 24 2008, 11:41 PM~10731401
> *:0 damn that does look good, i guess send me that part number homie, fuck sending the og one out to get plated ,damn adam the ride is looking good bro
> *


pm sent


----------



## buffitout




----------



## OURLIFE

damn homie i thought somebody off'd your ass.... shit looks good bro.. hit me up sometime


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@May 25 2008, 01:44 AM~10731412
> *also finished the trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WUT IT DEW!!!!!....lol... man the car looks great!!!!


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@May 25 2008, 12:44 AM~10731412
> *
> also finished the trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS NICE


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

cut the moonroof hole tonight ....pics later :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@May 26 2008, 09:48 PM~10742208
> *cut the moonroof hole tonight ....pics later :biggrin:
> *


wheres those pics 

BTW GO CUBS!!! 1st Place aint nobody fuckin with us. 3 games ahead. Keep it goin!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@May 26 2008, 10:48 PM~10742208
> *cut the moonroof hole tonight ....pics later :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## RollerzChubby

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@May 26 2008, 10:48 PM~10742208
> *cut the moonroof hole tonight ....pics later :biggrin:
> *



Where are are pic's bro.. and what you can't call any one any more...


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Jun 3 2008, 04:18 PM~10789716
> *Where are are pic's bro.. and what you can't call any one any more...
> *


 :biggrin: WHATS UP KEVIN...MAN I BEEN WORKIN LIKE A MOFO...A PHONE CALL IS COMIN THOUGH


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 2 2008, 09:36 PM~10783881
> *wheres those pics
> 
> BTW GO CUBS!!! 1st Place aint nobody fuckin with us. 3 games ahead. Keep it goin!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 2 2008, 09:36 PM~10783881
> *wheres those pics
> 
> BTW GO SOX!!! 1st Place aint nobody fuckin with us.....!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

ok where the pics of that raggedy ass hole u cut in the roof....... :biggrin: just kiddin..... im orderin somethin for the marquis sat..... call me and ill tell you what.... ill give u a hint.... chrome and kandy blue :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

double post


----------



## Biz-MN

WHAT UP MOFO! :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jun 8 2008, 08:57 PM~10825953
> *WHAT UP MOFO! :biggrin:
> *


what up biz..how ya been bro


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt for a clean ass build


----------



## RollerzChubby

Need pic's and is it going to be rdy for ITB this year???


----------



## NOSH

:0 :thumbsup: :yes: WOW


----------



## RawSixOneSS

nice car :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

thanks


----------



## OURLIFE

what up sukka? get ur ass to work need more pics..... ordered some goodies today for the marquis..... chrome and kandy blue.... hopefully see em in 3 to 4 weeks


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

put the throttle body on and wired up the motor



















also cut the hole for the roof


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Jun 16 2008, 08:47 PM~10884009
> *what up sukka? get ur ass to work need more pics..... ordered some goodies today for the marquis..... chrome and kandy blue.... hopefully see em in 3 to 4 weeks
> *


call me


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jun 3 2008, 07:29 PM~10791112
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh: The SUX wish they were in 1st place :biggrin: 

TTT


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 16 2008, 09:48 PM~10884023
> *put the throttle body on and wired up the motor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also cut the hole for the roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 17 2008, 09:34 AM~10887540
> *:uh:  The SOX wish they were in 1st place  :biggrin:
> 
> TTT
> *



At least they've been champs recently.... unlike excuses for not winning!

Will see how the series ends up this weekend....  

Adam... that ride keeps on looking better every time I take a trip out there....


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jun 17 2008, 09:28 PM~10892810
> *At least they've been champs recently.... unlike excuses for not winning!
> 
> Will see how the series ends up this weekend....
> 
> Adam... that ride keeps on looking better every time I take a trip out there....
> *


Thats gotta be the most ridiculous bullshit I ever heard!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 17 2008, 09:32 PM~10892869
> *Thats gotta be the most ridiculous bullshit I ever heard!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Bullshit is all excuses the northside fans make for not winning any rings... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 17 2008, 11:32 PM~10892869
> *Thats gotta be the most ridiculous bullshit I ever heard!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


How bout them Marlins.


----------



## FORGIVEN

good work on your caddy homie


----------



## Skim

The rings will come. The CUBS fan are the loyalest fans on the planet. CUBS have the most fans anywhere. Home or away. We flood the enemies stadiums with our red and blue and this year its on for all of the non believers


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 17 2008, 09:41 PM~10892971
> *The rings will come. The CUBS fan are the loyalest fans on the planet. CUBS have the most fans anywhere. Home or away. We flood the enemies stadiums with our red and blue and this year its on for all of the non believers
> *



You might be right....however "loyal fans" doesn't get you a champ team. The cubs are just like the bears... "let down teams".... always do ok at the beginning and then at the end they somehow manage to go down hill. 

 "this year its on for all of the non believers"....sounds like a typical northsider comment, its been said year after year for how long now???


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jun 17 2008, 09:48 PM~10893046
> *You might be right....however "loyal fans" doesn't get you a champ team.  The cubs are just like the bears... "let down teams".... always do ok at the beginning and then at the end they somehow manage to go down hill.
> 
> "this year its on for all of the non believers"....sounds like a typical northsider comment, its been said year after year for how long now???
> *


u know u talkin alot of shit for a team that had the 2nd longest world series drought in baseball history....Now i know we dont have no rings recently but u guys aint the yankees either.....it will be a nother 95 yrs before u guys get another one with that sorry ass team u have now...So i hoped u enjoyed it.....BTW if was 3 yrs ago U AINT THE WORLD CHAMPS ANY MORE... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

oh and thanks for the props homeslice :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 19 2008, 05:16 PM~10908165
> *u know u talkin alot of shit for a team that had the 2nd longest world series drought in baseball history....Now i know we dont have no rings recently but u guys aint the yankees either.....it will be a nother 95 yrs before u guys get another one with that sorry ass team u have now...So i hoped u enjoyed it.....BTW if was 3 yrs ago U AINT THE WORLD CHAMPS ANY MORE... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0  YOU CANT TELL THEM NICCAS NOTHIN!


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 19 2008, 05:16 PM~10908165
> *u know u talkin alot of shit for a team that had the 2nd longest world series drought in baseball history....Now i know we dont have no rings recently but u guys aint the yankees either.....it will be a nother 95 yrs before u guys get another one with that sorry ass team u have now...So i hoped u enjoyed it.....BTW if was 3 yrs ago U AINT THE WORLD CHAMPS ANY MORE... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Your a funny mofo... :biggrin: 

When was the last time the sorry cubs had a ring????  
Not at any time soon!

No one mentioned anything about the Yankees.

No one is claiming that the SOX are currently the champs.... dont get things twisted bRO. :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 19 2008, 06:15 PM~10908631
> *:0  :0  :0    YOU CANT TELL THEM NICCAS NOTHIN!
> *



Yup... samething I was about to say nicca.... :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

GO YANKEES..... CUBS AINT DOIN SHIT :biggrin: 



but anyway adam those things we talked about are ordered... payment was received yesterday sooo its a waiting game now.... i also told him to hit you up on some to so i hope he did.....


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jun 19 2008, 09:11 PM~10909850
> *Yup... samething I was about to say nicca.... :biggrin:
> *


you can put that on the board ..........aramis ramirez..................



















oh that homerun dont count u guyz won the world series 3 yrs ago..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 20 2008, 04:32 PM~10915248
> *you can put that on the board ..........aramis ramirez..................
> oh that homerun dont count u guyz won the world series 3 yrs ago..
> *


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
*GO CUBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

looking good adam man


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jun 19 2008, 09:10 PM~10909839
> *Your a funny mofo... :biggrin:
> 
> When was the last time the sorry cubs had a ring????
> Not at any time soon!
> 
> No one mentioned anything about the Yankees.
> 
> No one is claiming that the SOX are currently the champs.... dont get things twisted bRO. :biggrin:
> *


who gives a shit about that 05 shit its all about whats happening now. You guys can dwell on that 05 ring all you want but with the Cubs smashing on you fools with 4 home runs in one inning you Sux fans need to shut yo traps! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Jun 19 2008, 09:25 PM~10909974
> *GO YANKEES..... CUBS AINT DOIN SHIT  :biggrin:
> but anyway adam those things we talked about are ordered... payment was received yesterday sooo its a waiting game now.... i also told him to hit you up on some to so i hope he did.....
> *


YANKEES????? HAHAHAHAHA THEY GOT BEAT BY THE REDS HAHAHAHAHAHAH...

(NO OFFENSE REDS FANS) :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 21 2008, 11:44 PM~10922951
> *who gives a shit about that 05 shit its all about whats happening now. You guys can dwell on that 05 ring all you want but with the Cubs smashing on you fools with 4 home runs in one inning you Sux fans need to shut yo traps! :0  :biggrin:
> *



DONT LET EM GET SWEPT.....

ITS FUNNY CAUSE FRIDAY NIGHT OZZY WAS TELLIN THE MEDIA THAT THE CUBS DIDNT WANT TO GET IN A HOMERUN COMPETITION THE THE SOX CAUSE THEY WOULD LOSE.....I CANT TELL


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jun 19 2008, 09:11 PM~10909850
> *Yup... samething I was about to say nicca.... :biggrin:
> *


I AINT HEARING ALL THAT YIP YAP NOW HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 21 2008, 11:44 PM~10922951
> *who gives a shit about that 05 shit its all about whats happening now. You guys can dwell on that 05 ring all you want but with the Cubs smashing on you fools with 4 home runs in one inning you Sux fans need to shut yo traps! :0  :biggrin:
> *


Peepz getting brave up in hea.... :biggrin: 

I dont give a shit if you care or dont care about the ring... its still a fact the SOX won it in 05.
Funny thing is the cubs fans cant dwell on any rings period... when was the last time they won a championship?

It was pretty obvious that the home plate umpire was making some bogus calls against the SOX! :angry: 

Will see if the cubs make it to the playoffs.... :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 22 2008, 09:16 PM~10928422
> *I AINT HEARING ALL THAT YIP YAP NOW HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


Will see this upcoming week... in the Southside....


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jun 22 2008, 10:11 PM~10928864
> *Will see this upcoming week... in the Southside....
> *


oh i cant wait...its on :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

yadda yadda yadda..... fuck baseball get your ass in the garage...... yo fam them thangs is on the way here next day or so... i cant fuckin wait


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

well its been a little slow lately but i did finish the moonroof today.....


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Jun 24 2008, 02:06 PM~10941271
> *yadda yadda yadda..... fuck baseball get your ass in the garage...... yo fam them thangs is on the way here next day or so... i cant fuckin wait
> *


better shoot me a pic over when you get em or its that ass :0


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 20 2008, 03:32 PM~10915248
> * u guyz won the world series 3 yrs ago..
> *



thats whazza....


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jun 24 2008, 07:56 PM~10943598
> *thats whazza....
> *


oh snap u did me dirty right there...i see how it is manolta :angry:


----------



## OURLIFE

look what i got yesterday fucker..... now order your beotch 


http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2503r41&s=3


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> look what i got yesterday fucker..... now order your beotch
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2503r41&s=3
> [/quot
> 
> DAMN THOSE LOOK GOOD...BOUT TIME *** NUCKLE


----------



## OURLIFE

all i got to say is YOUR TURN DICK SICKLE :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looking real good man...High quality buildup man...


----------



## rag-4

:biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

yo ***** where u at


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jun 28 2008, 08:31 PM~10971881
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsdown: :suxsuck: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RollerzChubby

Cant come and see i MoFo i was close i feel the love bro... :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 2 2008, 08:55 PM~11001204
> *:thumbsdown: :scrubsuck:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## RollerzChubby

Do some work and take some pic's ....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

any new progress pics?


----------



## OURLIFE

where this mafukka at


----------



## OURLIFE

where this ma fukka at


----------



## 3onthree

what kinda tranny ya runnin there?


----------



## Atom Roberts

Just went through your build.... NICE, being patient pays off!

Very nice detail!


----------



## 16474

Love this build man keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## OURLIFE

what up fool?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

sup adam :wave: :wave:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 20 2008, 06:53 PM~11134268
> *sup adam :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up which ya billy...aint shit goin on over here been workin stupid amounts of over time :angry:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jul 20 2008, 09:29 PM~11134901
> *whats up which ya billy...aint shit goin on over here been workin stupid amounts of over time :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## area651rider

looking nice :thumbsup:


----------



## rag-4

Where is the progress pics at manolta???


:angry:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jul 29 2008, 10:03 PM~11211742
> *What place are the cubs in manolta???
> :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 30 2008, 12:34 AM~11212935
> *:0
> *



The same place as the southside "champs" :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jul 29 2008, 10:03 PM~11211742
> *Where is the progress pics at manolta???
> :angry:
> *


I'll post some later today bRO....aint a whole lot to show been sanding and stripping inner panels....did paint the jambs though and they look good too :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jul 31 2008, 08:09 AM~11222957
> *I'll post some later today bRO....aint a whole lot to show been sanding and stripping inner panels....did paint the jambs though and they look good too :biggrin:
> *



Is it going to ready by the end of next month???

I got those pics you were asking for... on those items I dropped of the other day...


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jul 31 2008, 12:20 PM~11224913
> *Is it going to ready by the end of next month???
> 
> I got those pics you were asking for... on those items I dropped of the other day...
> *



hell no it aint :twak: ....thats cool drop em buy


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jul 31 2008, 03:52 PM~11226885
> *hell no it aint :twak: ....thats cool drop em buy
> *



:angry:


----------



## gizmoscustoms

TTT for a clean ass build :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDHAM

think your over due to a trip to the chi brother ....


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OLDHAM_@Aug 4 2008, 10:31 AM~11253714
> *think your over due to a trip to the chi brother ....
> *


yea your right...workin my ass off over here


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

well im due for some pics so here they are....been doin the body work getting this thing ready for paint..

stripped all the jambs and put paint on them





































also stripped all the paint off of the inner trunk and doors


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

(dont look at the dates they are all wrong)










while i was stripping the paint on the pass door i found this ..this was a little problem spot a couple of years ago when i had it painted that was supposed to be fixed but i guess he had different ideas like packing mud in there not any more



















all gone..the right way


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Here are the new pieces i made i was trying to do this in one piece but the brake i used wouldnt let me so i did it in two no biggie










A little primer before the new goes in


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

oh and one more .. the cubs game yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

ahhh make it a couple more...Im in the postin pic mood :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Aug 4 2008, 07:05 PM~11258556
> *ahhh make it a couple more...Im in the postin pic mood :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: :barf:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Aug 4 2008, 08:10 PM~11259361
> *:thumbsdown:  :barf:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: quit clouding up my page with HATERISM :thumbsdown: oh and if u look at the scoreboard pic u can c how the sox got there ass handed to them by the royals hahahahhah.....cry baby guillen got tossed again


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Aug 4 2008, 08:37 PM~11259704
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: quit clouding up my page with HATERISM :thumbsdown: oh and if u look at the scoreboard pic u can c how the scrubs got there ass handed to them by the royals hahahahhah.....cry baby zambrano got tossed again
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

i finished the door today...should have the jambs primed and painted this wk


----------



## MiKLO




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Aug 5 2008, 06:59 PM~11267515
> *i finished the door today...should have the jambs primed and painted this wk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nicely done :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 5 2008, 08:14 PM~11269365
> *nicely done :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks boss :biggrin:


----------



## RollerzChubby




----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Aug 5 2008, 09:23 PM~11270131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OURLIFE

get back to work slacker... u got a few days off from the regular job... get this beast done already


----------



## RollerzChubby

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Aug 6 2008, 09:32 PM~11279194
> *get back to work slacker... u got a few days off from the regular job... get this beast done already
> *



X2


----------



## 16474

I really cant wait to see your "finished" result..... 

This Thread Is Definitely My Favorite!!! :biggrin: 

Keep Up The Top Notch HomeGrown Build Homie Great Job 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Aug 7 2008, 06:24 AM~11282448
> *I really cant wait to see your "finished" result.....
> 
> This Thread Is Definitely My Favorite!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Keep Up The Top Notch HomeGrown Build Homie Great Job
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks alot homie


----------



## RollerzChubby

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Aug 7 2008, 09:47 AM~11282907
> *Thanks alot homie
> *




Stop typing post pic's or build on the car :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Aug 7 2008, 05:52 PM~11287488
> *Stop typing post pic's or build on the car  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


all right here ya go ...gonna be doin some painting tomorrow


----------



## OURLIFE

bout time :biggrin: 





> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Aug 7 2008, 09:30 PM~11288374
> *all right here ya go ...gonna be doin some painting tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RollerzChubby

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Aug 7 2008, 08:30 PM~11288374
> *all right here ya go ...gonna be doin some painting tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats what i liike to see :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Aug 7 2008, 08:17 PM~11288787
> *Thats what i liike to see  :biggrin:
> *


glad u approve :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

did it right too, took all the way to bare, nicely done dogg


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Aug 7 2008, 09:07 PM~11289313
> *glad u approve :biggrin:
> *



:rant:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 7 2008, 11:07 PM~11290452
> *did it right too, took all the way to bare, nicely done dogg
> *



thanks billy......


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

DID THE PAINTING TODAY

FIRST PPG EPOXY










NEXT HOUSE OF KOLOR ORION SIVER 










THEN THE HOUSE OF KOLOR ROOTBEER










THEN THE PPG CLEAR


----------



## MidwestFleetwood




----------



## MidwestFleetwood




----------



## RollerzChubby

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Aug 8 2008, 09:19 PM~11297854
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



WOW I GOT A TRIPLE THUMBS UP FROM THE BALLER HIMSELF :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:thumbsup: color is lookin dope adam


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## RO68RAG

LOOKING GOOD ADAM :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Aug 9 2008, 10:51 AM~11300546
> *LOOKING GOOD ADAM :thumbsup:
> *


MONEYSOTA IN THE HOUSE...ILL SEE YA GUYS AT THE MAJESTIC PIC NIC FA SHO :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

Just went through the whole topic....busy day at work lol :worship:


----------



## OURLIFE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Aug 9 2008, 01:34 PM~11301244
> *Just went through the whole topic....busy day at work lol :worship:
> *



LOL THANKS BRO


----------



## 79cuttybang

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Aug 8 2008, 07:17 PM~11296761
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMMMNNNNN!!!! LOOKIN GOOD. :0 :0 :0


----------



## showandgo

hurry up and finish the car so i can stop saying..............THE CAR LOOKS GREAT


----------



## RollerzChubby

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Aug 8 2008, 10:40 PM~11298000
> *WOW I GOT A TRIPLE THUMBS UP FROM THE BALLER HIMSELF  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




WoW its like that heheh i can't get over a BALLER like you talking to me i am so happy... :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## weatmaster

Ohhh yeah, nice freshly wet paint!!!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Aug 9 2008, 10:57 PM~11304098
> *WoW its like that heheh i can't get over a BALLER like you talking to me i am so happy... :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 9 2008, 08:34 PM~11303249
> *hurry up and finish the car so i can stop saying..............THE CAR LOOKS GREAT
> *


hahahahah im trying bro


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by 79cuttybang_@Aug 9 2008, 07:47 PM~11303010
> *DAMMMMNNNNN!!!! LOOKIN GOOD.  :0  :0  :0
> *



this phone tag shit is fucked up...get at me tomorrow


----------



## 155/80/13

coming out nice man :thumbsup: so are you repaintting the whole car?


----------



## OURLIFE

phone tag? the only time u answer is if u know someone callin fool :biggrin: oh yea.. GET OFF THE COMP AND GET BACK TO WORK :biggrin: 





> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Aug 10 2008, 03:29 AM~11304835
> *this phone tag shit is fucked up...get at me tomorrow
> *


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 10 2008, 01:35 AM~11304857
> *coming out nice man :thumbsup: so are you repaintting the whole car?
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## RollerzChubby

WoW no new pic's what are you doing bro ????


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Aug 18 2008, 11:36 PM~11379166
> *WoW no new pic's what are you doing bro ????
> *


waiting for u to call me back with my prices :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 16474

RootBeer :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

slackin watchin them stupid cubs play... get your ass back to work sukka


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Aug 22 2008, 04:24 PM~11413827
> *slackin watchin them stupid cubs play... get your ass back to work sukka
> *


:nono:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Aug 22 2008, 04:24 PM~11413827
> *slackin watchin them stupid cubs lose... get your ass back to work sukka
> *



:0


----------



## OURLIFE

i knew that post would back fire on me :biggrin: its all good though......





> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Aug 23 2008, 10:20 AM~11418151
> *:0
> *


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Aug 23 2008, 08:20 AM~11418151
> *:0
> *



oh man dont get HATER #1 going..hell i dont even think his guys are in first anymore :cheesy:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Aug 22 2008, 04:24 PM~11413827
> *slackin watchin them stupid cubs play... get your ass back to work sukka
> *


stupid is as stupid does jive ass turkey...hows them yankees doin..ohhh my bad :0 


anyway due to welder error and impatience i put a couple of imperfections in the roof during the moonroof install, so i figured i would put a lil surfacer primer and guide coat and get my block sand on which is turning out great :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

ohhhh damn ima jive ass turkey and you hit me with a low blow on the yankees.... bout time you get back to work sukka..... i seen your boy throw a bad pitch today and hit dude in the hand..... wtf them cubs dont have ball control these days :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Aug 23 2008, 09:36 AM~11418353
> *oh man dont get HATER #1 going..hell i dont even think his guys are in first anymore :cheesy:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Aug 23 2008, 08:15 PM~11421263
> *ohhhh damn ima jive ass turkey and you hit me with a low blow on the yankees.... bout time you get back to work sukka..... i seen your boy throw a bad pitch today and hit dude in the hand..... wtf them cubs dont have ball control these days  :biggrin:
> *


Thats what happens when u crowd the plate lol....Check me out on the TV tomorrow sucka I'll be at the game :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cruize1+Aug 23 2008, 10:53 PM~11422164-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nono:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-R.O. caddy man_@Aug 24 2008, 12:40 AM~11422613
> *Thats what happens when u crowd the plate  lol....Check me out on the TV tomorrow sucka I'll be at the game :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 

GO CUBS!!!


----------



## OURLIFE

waste of time and money get back to work


----------



## Skim

*GRAND SLAM RAMIREZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

lookin good bro, damn you doin it all huh?


----------



## stillrollin

:biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Aug 28 2008, 10:56 PM~11467619
> *lookin good bro, damn you doin it all huh?
> *


hahaha im tryin bro.... :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster

T o
T he
T op

for a new page...


----------



## stillrollin

hey homie it was nice to see you again .........................................and got to chill.........

keep it up with the ride.......itz looking fantastic ................................. :thumbsup: 

cant wait to take a cruise up in that LAC....


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Sep 4 2008, 09:23 AM~11515561
> *hey homie it was nice to see you again .........................................and got to chill.........
> 
> keep it up with the ride.......itz looking fantastic ................................. :thumbsup:
> 
> cant wait to take a cruise up in that LAC....
> *


same here sal good to see ya bro....its comin bro little by little :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

SLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACKER get back to work.... stop watchin the stupid cubs :biggrin: what up fam?


----------



## Y U H8TIN

TTT......


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Moneysota in the house...whats krackin homie


----------



## rag-4

:angry:


----------



## RollerzChubby

WoW can we gets some pic's


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 12 2008, 05:18 PM~11588614
> *Moneysota in the house...whats krackin homie
> *



ARE YOU DONE WITH MY RIDE? :angry:


----------



## Skim

Zambrano No hitter!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2008, 08:33 PM~11601953
> *Zambrano No hitter!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I cant believe it bro.....Man this is awesome


----------



## stillrollin

DAM MAN YOU DID A LOTA THINGS FROM WHEN I LAST SAW IT ...ITZ JUST GETTING CLOSER AND CLOSER TO BEING DONE .................LOOKS GREAT ................LOVE IT .................. :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Sep 16 2008, 12:07 PM~11616041
> *DAM MAN YOU DID A LOTA  THINGS FROM WHEN I LAST SAW IT  ...ITZ JUST GETTING CLOSER AND CLOSER TO BEING DONE .................LOOKS GREAT ................LOVE IT .................. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks sal how ya been


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Y U H8TIN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man+Sep 12 2008, 06:18 PM~11588614-->
> 
> 
> 
> Moneysota in the house...whats krackin homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOT MUCH BROTHER JUST WORKING..... WORKING OVERTIME SO I CAN BUY A TRUCK LIKE THAT MOFO BIZ......................
> 
> CAR IS LOOKING GOOD BRO
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cruize1_@Sep 12 2008, 07:54 PM~11589237
> *:angry:
> *


WHY YOU MAD LOVER BOY?? :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Sep 16 2008, 08:29 PM~11620480
> *NOT MUCH BROTHER JUST WORKING..... WORKING OVERTIME SO I CAN BUY A TRUCK LIKE THAT MOFO BIZ......................
> 
> CAR IS LOOKING GOOD BRO
> WHY YOU MAD LOVER BOY?? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hit it right on the head with that one


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Sep 16 2008, 08:29 PM~11620480
> *
> WHY YOU MAD LOVER BOY?? :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: 


Need to see more progress pics of my Caddy.... :cheesy:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

No can do ese..Rest of the build up is on the DL :0


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 18 2008, 04:59 PM~11637769
> *No can do ese..Rest of the build up is on the DL :0
> *



Dont get stingy with the build up pics Manolta....
:angry:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Sep 18 2008, 06:14 PM~11638431
> *Dont get stingy with the build up pics Manolta....
> :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RollerzChubby

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 18 2008, 05:59 PM~11637769
> *No can do ese..Rest of the build up is on the DL :0
> *



That just his way of saying he is not doing SHIT!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Sep 23 2008, 04:13 PM~11677813
> *That just his way of saying he is not doing SHIT!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


i dont even wanna hear it from u ...Mr i call u right back :0


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 23 2008, 07:23 PM~11679546
> *i dont even wanna hear it from u ...Mr i call u right back :0
> *



You got a lot of nerve Manolta... you don't even answer the phone mofo... :0


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Sep 23 2008, 07:24 PM~11679568
> *You got a lot of nerve Manolta... you don't even answer the phone mofo... :0
> *


I would if u didnt have the gay ass number block on your shit :angry:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 23 2008, 07:50 PM~11679852
> *I would if u didnt have the gay ass number block on your shit :angry:
> *


 :buttkick: :rant: hno:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Anyway heres some pics for ya ...most of the body is sanded and ready for paint...

Also fixed a rust spot that num nuts painted over :angry:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 23 2008, 08:21 PM~11680264
> *Anyway heres some pics for ya ...most of the body is sanded and ready for paint...
> 
> Also fixed a rust spot that num nuts painted over :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice shoe.... :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

x2


----------



## 16474

Damn that thing looks close now!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Sep 23 2008, 08:27 PM~11680360
> *Nice shoe.... :biggrin:
> *


Glad u like...I keeps it real :biggrin:


----------



## RollerzChubby

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 23 2008, 08:23 PM~11679546
> *i dont even wanna hear it from u ...Mr i call u right back :0
> *




O oops ... is your finger broke??? :biggrin:


----------



## RollerzChubby

TTT for a mofo that is not doing shit lol...... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Oct 1 2008, 08:49 PM~11755036
> *TTT for a mofo that is not doing shit lol...... :biggrin:
> *


Knucklehead :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 24 2008, 09:52 PM~11690651
> *Glad u like...I keeps it real :biggrin:
> *


SO U CRIP N


----------



## OURLIFE

cruize said it right... you never answer the damn phone sukka.... wtf..... now post some damn pics sukka


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Oct 2 2008, 06:13 PM~11763028
> *cruize said it right... you never answer the damn phone sukka.... wtf..... now post some damn pics sukka
> *



Nor does he return phone calls after leaving a voicemail.... :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 24 2008, 09:52 PM~11690651
> *Glad u like...I keeps it real :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


this is one of my favorite build ups ,the amount of info and detailed pictures are awesome


----------



## fantasma loco

this build ups gay


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@Oct 2 2008, 09:16 PM~11764683
> *this build ups gay
> *


wuz up sukka :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 2 2008, 07:35 PM~11763685
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> this is one of my favorite build ups ,the amount of info and detailed pictures are awesome
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 3 2008, 02:19 PM~11770803
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I dont get it :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

* S W E E P ! ! ! *

:biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Oct 3 2008, 03:58 PM~11771645
> * S W E E P ! ! !
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


looks like ur boys are down 0-2 also...Talkin all that shit...sweeeeeeeep


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 3 2008, 07:48 PM~11773322
> *looks like ur boys are down 0-2 also...Talkin all that shit...sweeeeeeeep
> *



The difference is that the southsiders are the champs and will be at home.... :cheesy:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Oct 3 2008, 11:43 PM~11775269
> *The difference is that the southsiders are the champs and will be at home.... :cheesy:
> *


The champs of what?...U still livin in the past homie those days are gone...Now get ready for defeat....Loser


----------



## fantasma loco

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 3 2008, 03:05 PM~11770682
> *wuz up sukka :biggrin:
> *


aint shit watching tv on my phone :biggrin: praying for some work


----------



## SEMS87CUTT

REALLY NICE BUILD. CAN`T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED!!





OH GO DODGERS !!!!!!!!


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 4 2008, 09:39 AM~11776446
> *The champs of what?...U still livin in the past homie those days are gone...Now get ready for defeat....Loser
> *


The _luvable losers_ got *S W E P T . . .*

Dont act like you dont know....! and its a fact not a dream!  

The losers stay in the northside foo....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt




:cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

i say WTF?!?!^^^  :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

I dont know what to say :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 6 2008, 09:50 AM~11790791
> *I dont know what to say  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm not surprised.... :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

ummmmmm well..... i wont rub it in.... (at least to much) but them mother fuckers are the best choke artists in the world...... sorry bro i know your sad but i just had to...... now that you dont haft to watch them fuckers get your ass back to work.... :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Oct 6 2008, 09:50 AM~11790801
> *I'm not surprised....  :biggrin:
> *


They Gone......Thats what u get for talkin shit sucker face


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Oct 6 2008, 03:24 PM~11793786
> *ummmmmm well..... i wont rub it in.... (at least to much) but them mother fuckers are the best choke artists in the world...... sorry bro i know your sad but i just had to...... now that you dont haft to watch them fuckers get your ass back to work....  :biggrin:
> *


Now i now good and well u aint talkin shit....I would be ashamed to be a fan of a team with the highest payroll in baseball and not even make it to the first round of playoffs


----------



## Y U H8TIN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 23 2008, 07:50 PM~11679852
> *I would if u didnt have the gay ass number block on your shit :angry:
> *


X2

LOOKING GOOD BROTHA....


----------



## OURLIFE

im not scared to admit IM A YANKEES FAN.... how many world series do they have under their belt compared to the cubs? i was hopin they would make to the show... wishful thinkin i guess :biggrin: 






> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 6 2008, 08:39 PM~11795669
> *Now i now good and well u aint talkin shit....I would be ashamed to be a fan of a team with the highest payroll in baseball and not even make it to the first round of playoffs
> *


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 6 2008, 06:37 PM~11795640
> *They Gone......Thats what u get for talkin shit sucker face
> *


Not talking shit... just stating the facts!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 6 2008, 10:50 AM~11790791
> *I dont know what to say  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RollerzChubby

TTT for no pic's :dunno: :dunno: :tears:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Oct 10 2008, 11:09 AM~11830840
> *TTT for no pic's  :dunno:  :dunno:  :tears:
> *


Cant get shit done lately in a wedding last wk end and today
Jive ass turkey :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 11 2008, 01:29 PM~11837850
> *Cant get shit done lately in a wedding last wk end and today
> Jive ass turkey :biggrin:
> *


thats no excuse :uh: 

But for real, I like the 4-link you did I may copy it, so get ready to answer some questions if you dont mind


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Oct 11 2008, 08:46 PM~11840527
> *thats no excuse :uh:
> 
> But for real, I like the 4-link you did I may copy it, so get ready to answer some questions if you dont mind
> *


not a problem bro ....just ask


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Well i didnt think i was gonna have to strip the whole car but the more i looked at it and dug in thats what it came to...I finished the last panel today and will be throwing some primer on this wk end..



















Picked up the primer today gal of epoxy and a gal og 2k


----------



## OURLIFE

ok get to work sukka


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

thats a lot of paint to strip on them big ass caddies :0 

wish i could build my car to the level of yours but im broke and on a budget,must be nice being a baller  :cheesy:


----------



## Y U H8TIN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 16 2008, 05:29 PM~11885154
> *Well i didnt think i was gonna have to strip the whole car but the more i looked at it and dug in thats what it came to...I finished the last panel today and will be throwing some primer on this wk end..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up the primer today gal of epoxy and a gal og 2k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Oct 17 2008, 09:18 AM~11891135
> *:happysad:
> *


whats up homeboy


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

is it true that shopline replaced omni?


----------



## 65chevyman

dam that is some seriuos bodywork all backwards im guessing you not the one who did it first


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 17 2008, 05:09 PM~11896672
> *whats up homeboy
> *


whats the deally yo homie


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman_@Oct 17 2008, 10:11 PM~11899783
> *dam that is some seriuos bodywork all backwards im guessing you not the one who did it first
> *


No sir the kicker is i paid dude 5 g's for that...All i can do now is laugh bout it


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 17 2008, 10:23 PM~11899938
> *whats the deally yo homie
> *


Shit whats up with u


----------



## 79cuttybang

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 11 2008, 12:29 PM~11837850
> *Cant get shit done lately in a wedding last wk end and today
> Jive ass turkey :biggrin:
> *


But it was the shit tho. To bad we couldn't have ROlled both our rides to it. Fuckers would have tripped. Be by tomorrow to talk to you bout something.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

i thought u would have been at black sunday foool! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

WHERES THE PRIMER PICS :twak:


----------



## Biz-MN

SOMEDAY WHEN I GROW UP.... :biggrin: ....WHAT UP THOUGH MY bROtha!!!!!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 27 2008, 07:03 PM~11988285
> *WHERES THE PRIMER PICS :twak:
> *


here ya go..all panels are in 2k and ready for blocking should start this wk end 



















panels are in prety good shape ..there are a couple of spots like this one but should be no biggie


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

lookin good pimpin, i knew you was workin on her still :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster

shit, time for sanding - that always sucks. one of the things i hate most when workin on a car or bike...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 28 2008, 10:05 PM~11999700
> *here ya go..all panels are in 2k and ready for blocking should start this wk end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> panels are in prety good shape ..there are a couple of spots like this one but should be no biggie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they always look good in primer,wait till you take a longblock to it :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG

GIVE ME A CALL WHEN MY SHITS DONE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good stuff right here!!!


----------



## 65chevyman

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 18 2008, 04:15 PM~11904671
> *No sir the kicker is i paid dude 5 g's for that...All i can do now is laugh bout it
> *


well if i need something done for 5Gs ill just pay you sounds good


----------



## Skim

sup homie


----------



## OURLIFE

what up fam? aint heard shit outta u for a min... thought i was gonna haft to drive the 40 minutes to check on ur ass...... but didnt want to get shot goin in the wood u live in haha...... GET TO WORK..... NO TIME FOR LAYITLOW... YOU ARE BEHIND SCHEDULE :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

You making that trip out to the CHI next month??? :uh:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> You making that trip out to the CHI next month??? :uh:
> [/quot
> 
> yes sir


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Nov 1 2008, 09:33 AM~12032169
> *what up fam? aint heard shit outta u for a min... thought i was gonna haft to drive the 40 minutes to check on ur ass...... but didnt want to get shot goin in the wood u live in haha...... GET TO WORK..... NO TIME FOR LAYITLOW... YOU ARE BEHIND SCHEDULE  :biggrin:
> *


u know how i be doin back there...blastin on fools..1 way in and 1 way out :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man+Nov 1 2008, 06:31 PM~12035008-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cruize1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Nov 1 2008, 12:33 PM~12033075
> *
> You making that trip out to the CHI next month??? :uh:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> yes sir
> [/b]
Click to expand...


----------



## OURLIFE

thats y my ass aint come to the country :biggrin: shit fool i shoot back :biggrin: hit a ***** up sometime fool






> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Nov 1 2008, 08:33 PM~12035014
> *u know how i be doin back there...blastin on fools..1 way in and 1 way out :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RollerzChubby

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## drunk monkey

just read the whole thread ,  fuckin amazing , im just about to start my 86 lac ,,, im in the uk and getting parts suck lets see this shit finished   :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by drunk monkey_@Nov 8 2008, 12:31 PM~12098852
> *just read the whole thread  ,    fuckin amazing  , im just about to start my  86 lac  ,,, im in the uk and getting parts suck  lets see this shit finished        :biggrin:
> *


Good luck homie


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt for my homie


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

ttt for his^^^^^ homie :biggrin: 
ill have homies one day


----------



## C_money23

TTT


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt for blocking :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

> You making that trip out to the CHI next month??? :uh:
> [/quot
> 
> yes sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.I.A manolta... :angry:
Click to expand...


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Been block sanding away..Almost done have a couple of panels left before i start hanging back on the car



















Untarped the car today and look what i found


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

that engine is looking clean homie, thats bout to be one badass caddy


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Dec 13 2008, 06:49 PM~12422624
> *that engine is looking clean homie, thats bout to be one badass caddy
> *


----------



## RollerzChubby

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Dec 13 2008, 07:49 PM~12422624
> *that engine is looking clean homie, thats bout to be one badass caddy
> *



Ya it will be done some time in 2050 can't wait to see it when i am to old to go to shows..... :biggrin:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 13 2008, 05:39 PM~12422567
> *Been block sanding away..Almost done have a couple of panels left before i start hanging back on the car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untarped the car today and look what i found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT BROTHER SLEEPING OR WHAT :cheesy:


----------



## 16474

Still Love This Build.. Great Quality By Design Home Built Shit Right Here...

It it going to be called something? The possum ?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

makes me feel bad,how about a moment of silence for the little guy


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 14 2008, 07:38 AM~12425719
> *IS THAT BROTHER SLEEPING OR WHAT :cheesy:
> *


naw homie was deader than a mug :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 14 2008, 07:48 AM~12425732
> *Still Love This Build.. Great Quality By Design Home Built Shit Right Here...
> 
> It it going to be called something?  The possum ?
> *


having a hard time comin up wit a name


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 14 2008, 09:05 AM~12425756
> *makes me feel bad,how about a moment of silence for the little guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN I HATE THEM MOFOS...lol


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 14 2008, 10:28 AM~12425965
> *having a hard time comin up wit a name
> *


ROADKILL SUNRISE? :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

TTMFT FOR A BROTHER


----------



## OURLIFE

i got a name... how bout "2 year build and still aint done" :biggrin: get back to work slacker... aint like you haft to go to work for the next month. :biggrin: just kiddin homie... BACK TO WORK





> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 14 2008, 11:28 AM~12425965
> *having a hard time comin up wit a name
> *


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Dec 14 2008, 11:03 AM~12426370
> *i got a name... how bout "2 year build and still aint done"  :biggrin:  get back to work slacker... aint like you haft to go to work for the next month.  :biggrin:  just kiddin homie... BACK TO WORK
> *


Hater :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

naw dont get it twisted im not a HATER. its just a motavational speech :biggrin: gotta keep u on top of your game bro.... dont forget to order my xmas present either






> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 14 2008, 08:51 PM~12428912
> *Hater :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Dec 14 2008, 07:12 PM~12429049
> *naw dont get it twisted im not a HATER. its just a motavational speech  :biggrin:  gotta keep u on top of your game bro.... dont forget to order my xmas present either
> *


yea i'll get right on that as soon as i finish this Bicardi and Coke


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 14 2008, 09:23 PM~12429119
> *yea i'll get right on that as soon as i finish this Bicardi and Coke
> *


thats my drink :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 14 2008, 11:31 AM~12425976
> *ROADKILL SUNRISE? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 14 2008, 08:28 AM~12425965
> *having a hard time comin up wit a name
> *



''MOFO'' :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

hahaha ^^^^ that'll work..lol


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

u guys are sumpin else :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

i know...... is it snowin up there bad ?


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Dec 16 2008, 03:36 PM~12446946
> *i know...... is it snowin up there bad ?
> *


Yea u know all right.......Not to bad ,I did put the plow on the truck though


----------



## OURLIFE

i know u aint gettin shit done :biggrin: while u up in here bumpin ur gums :biggrin: come plow my shit fool


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Dec 16 2008, 05:11 PM~12447894
> *i know u aint gettin shit done  :biggrin:  while u up in here bumpin ur gums  :biggrin:  come plow my shit fool
> *


I DONT DROP MY BLADE FOR LESS THAN 50/HR....U KNOW WIFF GAS PRICES AND ALL :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 14 2008, 10:31 AM~12425976
> *ROADKILL SUNRISE? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 14 2008, 11:28 AM~12425965
> *having a hard time comin up wit a name
> *



(if you paint it green)...

you should call it "THUGG POSSUM"


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

wish i had a 2 door  

its looking real good i can see theres alot of hours in this car


----------



## RO68RAG




----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 16 2008, 11:15 PM~12451634
> *(if you paint it green)...
> 
> you should call it  "THUGG POSSUM"
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 17 2008, 07:39 AM~12453460
> *wish i had a 2 door
> 
> its looking real good i can see theres alot of hours in this car
> *


Go on and get u one homie...theres still a good surplas yet....


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 17 2008, 11:48 AM~12454363
> *Go on and get u one homie...theres still a good surplas yet....
> *


i found one for 500 bucks... told the bitch ide be there in 30 minutes with 800 if she held it for me... she sold it in the 20 minutes it took me to get there


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 13 2008, 08:39 PM~12422567
> *Been block sanding away..Almost done have a couple of panels left before i start hanging back on the car
> 
> 
> 
> Untarped the car today and look what i found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Call it "ROADKILL"


----------



## OURLIFE

damn u do family like that at 50/hr.... i will cook dinner


----------



## 87blazer

great work! keep us posted


----------



## Biz-MN

WHAT UP MY BROTHA!!! STILL WORKING ON TIME FOR THAT TRIP YOUR WAY.

STAY UP!  :biggrin: 

ROLLERZ!!!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Dec 18 2008, 11:50 AM~12465422
> *WHAT UP MY BROTHA!!!  STILL WORKING ON TIME FOR THAT TRIP YOUR WAY.
> 
> STAY UP!    :biggrin:
> 
> ROLLERZ!!!
> *


----------



## SANCHEZ

Great build up man! I like the rootbeer. When I start making 100.00 bucks an hour I'll start to make progress on my long never finish project. Cadi looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Thanks bro....100 an hour where do i sign up :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looking good bro!!!!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 19 2008, 09:08 PM~12479290
> *Thanks bro....100 an hour where do i sign up :biggrin:
> *


yeah really...


----------



## SANCHEZ

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 20 2008, 09:13 AM~12482390
> *yeah really...
> *


I did'nt mean that in a smart ass way just sayin thats what I would need( over exaggeration) cause I'm in debt but still wanna build my car  I went thru this whole topic and it is top shelf work :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by maD Milpitian_@Dec 21 2008, 05:45 PM~12490797
> *I did'nt mean that in a smart ass way just sayin thats what I would need( over exaggeration) cause I'm in debt but still wanna build my car  I went thru this whole topic and it is top shelf work :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by maD Milpitian_@Dec 21 2008, 03:45 PM~12490797
> *I did'nt mean that in a smart ass way just sayin thats what I would need( over exaggeration) cause I'm in debt but still wanna build my car  I went thru this whole topic and it is top shelf work :thumbsup:
> *


I was just messin anyways bro :biggrin: Thanks for the props


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

quit being greedy with the pics,i know you got some


----------



## MAAANDO

Post pics damnit! :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Its in the sanding then prime stage..Theres really no pics to post..Unless you want the pic of the fender i dropped :0


----------



## 79cuttybang




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 21 2008, 11:04 PM~12493397
> *Its in the sanding then prime stage..Theres really no pics to post..Unless you want the pic of the fender i dropped :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: pics :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Finished the last of the panels today...Get the quarters in primer tomorrow then block em out then i can finally start puting this bitch back together


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

shits comin along quick :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 2 2009, 06:33 PM~12587649
> *Finished the last of the panels today...Get the quarters in primer tomorrow then block em out then i can finally start puting this bitch back together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS MY SHIT DONE MOFO? :angry:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

hell yeah Adam, one thing i learned about 80's lacs is the qurters need lots of attention when it comes to blocking, take your time cause they arent perfect from the factory even, cant wait to see it painted big dogg, its came a long way for real...


----------



## Skim

:wave:


----------



## Skim

quote=R.O. caddy man,Dec 13 2008, 06:39 PM~12422567]
Been block sanding away..Almost done have a couple of panels left before i start hanging back on the car



Untarped the car today and look what i found











[/quote]
awe how cute hes taking a nap by the lac


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 2 2009, 11:22 PM~12589142
> *
> awe how cute hes taking a nap by the lac
> *


I bet adam accidently ran over his ass and just played it off like he died of old age :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 2 2009, 10:38 PM~12589363
> *I bet adam accidently ran over his ass for a little snack and just played it off like he died of old age :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

I usually put the lead to those lil nasty fuckers...He bit it on his own though :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

:cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 3 2009, 04:15 PM~12593638
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 3 2009, 03:15 PM~12593638
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 3 2009, 02:15 PM~12593638
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice work Manolta....

:cheesy:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jan 3 2009, 02:24 PM~12594046
> *Nice work Manolta....
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


WHERE'S THE VERT? :uh:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 3 2009, 04:47 PM~12594591
> *WHERE'S THE VERT? :uh:
> *



Which vert???

:nosad: :dunno:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jan 3 2009, 03:24 PM~12594046
> *Nice work Manolta....
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


Thnx bRO :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

bout time you do some work slacker :biggrin: what up fam


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

A little guide coat and my weapon of choice a 30'' durablock :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 4 2009, 05:34 PM~12602549
> *A little guide coat and my weapon of choice a 30'' durablock  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 monster block :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

got the first round of blocking done pass side wasnt too bad driver side got hit during its journey some time no biggie though..


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

nice to see ya postin some pics :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

badass block :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

how easy, or hard is it to distribute pressure evenly on such a long board? i know dura-blocks are pretty stiff, but damn, that fukker is huge :biggrin: no ****


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

hahah....So far so good it seems to do a pretty consistent job..i know that alot spots seem to pop up outta knowhere, but i did use that same block on the doors and them shits are straight as fuck now


----------



## RIDDLER




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

looking good


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Finished the quarters tonight started with some glass then with some metal glaze..Put one more coat of prime on tomorrow


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

good work homie, I've been using those dura-blocks for a few years now and they get a large panal lazer straight if you know how to block :thumbsup:


----------



## 79cuttybang

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 6 2009, 10:45 PM~12627277
> *Finished the quarters tonight started with some glass then with some metal glaze..Put one more coat of prime on tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You still might need you know who to make sure they are straight. JOKES!! :cheesy:


----------



## gizmoscustoms

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 4 2009, 02:34 PM~12602549
> *A little guide coat and my weapon of choice a 30'' durablock  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

ive never seen anyone use the duraglass like that ,looks real good bro


----------



## C_money23

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:cheesy:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Its fucked up when a attached garage is sub zero :angry:


----------



## OURLIFE

ummmm hit me up fool i got to tell u some news..... aww fuck it i will put it here...... you will be a uncle again :biggrin: found out on my birthday i planted a swimmer......


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 15 2009, 10:39 PM~12717634
> *Its fucked up when a attached garage is sub zero :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


stay motivated bro,i know how it is ,we hit -9 in my garage today


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Finished up the bodywork today..Its finally ready for paint as soon as it warms up a little..Quarters are straight as an arrow..Lots and lots of sanding paid off


----------



## 8FLEET9

lookn' good, can't wait to see it painted


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

that fucker is STRAIGHT bro, great work :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

damn,i hope my shits that straight.... your moving along nicely bro :thumbsup: ,


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Thanks guys.. Its all about the 30'' durablock man that thing works wonders :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 25 2009, 03:14 PM~12810221
> *Finished up the bodywork today..Its finally ready for paint as soon as it warms up a little..Quarters are straight as an arrow..Lots and lots of sanding paid off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 that right there looks nice . cant wait till i get that far .. keep up the good work


----------



## RIDDLER

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 25 2009, 03:14 PM~12810221
> *Finished up the bodywork today..Its finally ready for paint as soon as it warms up a little..Quarters are straight as an arrow..Lots and lots of sanding paid off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 25 2009, 10:49 PM~12812415
> *Thanks guys.. Its all about the 30'' durablock man that thing works wonders :biggrin:
> *


it def works wonders :thumbsup:


----------



## Y U H8TIN

YOUR STILL NOT DONE YET MOFO??


























J/K CAR IS LOOKING GOOD B*RO*


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Feb 3 2009, 11:03 AM~12892582
> *YOUR STILL NOT DONE YET MOFO??
> J/K CAR IS LOOKING GOOD BRO
> *


hhahahah...whats up bro how you been.......


----------



## rag-4

:angry:


----------



## Y U H8TIN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man+Feb 4 2009, 07:17 AM~12901945-->
> 
> 
> 
> hhahahah...whats up bro how you been.......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BEEN GOOD  JUST ENJOYING THE NICE WEATHER WE HAVE HERE IN MINNESOTA :angry: HOW ABOUT YOU ?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cruize1_@Feb 4 2009, 08:39 AM~12902234
> *:angry:
> *


LET ME GUSSE.........................................

























YOUR LADY DONT LET YOU GO OUT?? :biggrin: J/K B*RO*


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Feb 4 2009, 10:12 AM~12902862
> *
> LET ME GUSSE.........................................
> YOUR LADY DONT LET YOU GO OUT?? :biggrin: J/K BRO
> *



:angry: 

Mofo dont know how to return calls...


----------



## OURLIFE

this lac will be done i predict in the spring of 2011


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Feb 4 2009, 06:47 PM~12908154
> *this lac will be done i predict in the spring of 2011
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Y U H8TIN

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Feb 4 2009, 07:44 PM~12908129
> *:angry:
> 
> Mofo dont know how to return calls...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Feb 4 2009, 08:21 PM~12908570
> *:biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Feb 4 2009, 07:47 PM~12908154
> *this lac will be done i predict in the spring of 2011
> *


here goes all the hatin again


----------



## OURLIFE

its not hate family its called constructive criticism.... and its also cold so u cant waste the kandy paint..... so come plow my driveway :biggrin: 






> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 5 2009, 05:02 PM~12916075
> *here goes all the hatin again
> *


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Feb 5 2009, 06:34 PM~12918175
> *its not hate family its called constructive criticism.... and its also cold so u cant waste the kandy paint..... so come plow my driveway  :biggrin:
> *


I cant leave the house ....All Ive been doin for the last few days is :barf: :barf: :barf: ....They dont have a a emotican for what else ive been doin :uh:


----------



## rag-4

:biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=456358


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Feb 8 2009, 07:05 PM~12943961
> *:biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=456358
> *


There u go already...There are some funny ass pics on that though :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Finished the trunk jams and trim pieces last night and started assembly FINALLY..




























Put the hinges on the door so i can hang them also










Heres a couple with the flash on the camera..I really like this color glad i went with this



















Oh and dont worry bout the inside of the trunk its a mess and all has to come out and be detailed :uh:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 8 2009, 07:48 PM~12944434
> *There u go already...There are some funny ass pics on that though :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 8 2009, 06:52 PM~12944480
> *Finished the trunk jams and trim pieces last night and started assembly FINALLY..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put the hinges on the door so i can hang them also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a couple with the flash on the camera..I really like this color glad i went with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and dont worry bout the inside of the trunk its a mess and all has to come out and be detailed :uh:
> *



DAMM BRO.................
I THINK I KNOW
WHO'S BUILDING MY
NEXT RIDE :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE

nice build bro


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 9 2009, 02:52 AM~12944480
> *Finished the trunk jams and trim pieces last night and started assembly FINALLY..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a couple with the flash on the camera..I really like this color glad i went with this
> 
> Oh and dont worry bout the inside of the trunk its a mess and all has to come out and be detailed :uh:
> *


That color pops so bad, looks great.

Btw. is that bar behind the bumper always buckeled - mine looks as bad as yours...gota do a new one with a bended tube


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 8 2009, 10:51 PM~12946836
> *nice build bro
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Feb 9 2009, 01:39 AM~12948390
> *That color pops so bad, looks great.
> 
> Btw. is that bar behind the bumper always buckeled - mine looks as bad as yours...gota do a new one with a bended tube
> *


Yes they are...I have got in alot of arguements over that bar :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 8 2009, 09:52 PM~12944480
> *Finished the trunk jams and trim pieces last night and started assembly FINALLY..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put the hinges on the door so i can hang them also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a couple with the flash on the camera..I really like this color glad i went with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and dont worry bout the inside of the trunk its a mess and all has to come out and be detailed :uh:
> *


damn that looks good! shits moving along real nicely too .....i cant wait to be at that point


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Hung the doors and trunk today..Its starting to look like a car again :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75

:0 looking good, coming along nicely


----------



## OURLIFE

lookin good family


----------



## Biz-MN

DAMN bROther!!!! COMING ALONG NICER AND NICER!!!!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Feb 9 2009, 11:37 PM~12958129
> *  DAMN bROther!!!!  COMING ALONG NICER AND NICER!!!!
> *


Thanks Biz how ya been man


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 8 2009, 08:33 PM~12945791
> *DAMM BRO.................
> I THINK I KNOW
> WHO'S BUILDING MY
> NEXT RIDE :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 10 2009, 08:49 AM~12960614
> *:angry:
> *


Ahh man u know it aint like that T :biggrin: .....Ill tell u this much if work dont pick up i will be doin this for a living for real


----------



## Biz-MN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 10 2009, 08:26 AM~12960531
> *Thanks Biz how ya been man
> *



Good, Good my bROther! You going to be around next weekend? I have to make the trip to the chi and to your hood. :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Yes sir i shall be here :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG

*WE GOING TO YOUR HOOD *****!* :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 10 2009, 01:21 PM~12962738
> *WE GOING TO YOUR HOOD *****! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao

Awwwwww shit........we gonna have to grab some dinner and a beer or to


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

Sick color homie, what are you doing with the interior


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Feb 10 2009, 02:58 PM~12963614
> *Sick color homie, what are you doing with the interior
> *


OG


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

sanded the nose and got it ready for paint

also scuffed the core support and inner fender wells for a reshoot..Had some flaws that have been bothering the shit outta me ..will hit them tomorrow


----------



## cheloRO75

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 10 2009, 06:55 PM~12966284
> *sanded the nose and got it ready for paint
> 
> also scuffed the core support and inner fender wells for a reshoot..Had some flaws that have been bothering the shit outta me ..will hit them tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


putting in some serious wwork ,looking good bro.


----------



## RIDDLER

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 8 2009, 06:52 PM~12944480
> *Finished the trunk jams and trim pieces last night and started assembly FINALLY..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put the hinges on the door so i can hang them also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a couple with the flash on the camera..I really like this color glad i went with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and dont worry bout the inside of the trunk its a mess and all has to come out and be detailed :uh:
> *


----------



## C_money23

One of the most anticapated Cadillacs right now. Looking really good!!!


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 10 2009, 01:34 PM~12963374
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao
> 
> Awwwwww  shit........we gonna have to grab some dinner and a <span style='color:blue'> :biggrin: YOU WE GOT IT!  *


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 10 2009, 09:40 AM~12960894
> *Ahh man u know it aint like that T :biggrin: .....Ill tell u this much if work dont pick up i will be doin this for a living for real
> *



Alright... you can start of by working on my parts...

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Feb 11 2009, 12:01 AM~12969543
> *One of the most anticapated Cadillacs right now. Looking really good!!!
> *


 hno: hno: Turnin the heat up on me.... :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Feb 11 2009, 08:32 AM~12971294
> *Alright... you can start of by working on my parts...
> 
> :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


aint u supposed to be workin right now


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 11 2009, 08:52 AM~12971384
> *aint u supposed to be workin  right now
> *



Don't question me son.... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Feb 11 2009, 07:57 AM~12971420
> *Don't question me son.... :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Got the paint done today everything turned out great except for the inside of the fender wells ..Those of u guys that have messed with these plastic fuckers know they can be a major pain...But this is the second time around with them and im done they are what they are  



















Outside turned out real good


----------



## OURLIFE

bouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut time bro...... lookin good son


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 11 2009, 07:28 PM~12977262
> *Got the paint done today everything turned out great except for the inside of the fender wells ..Those of u guys that have messed with these plastic fuckers know they can be a major pain...But this is the second time around with them and im done they are what they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside turned out real good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKS GOOD BRO


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 11 2009, 10:28 PM~12977262
> *Got the paint done today everything turned out great except for the inside of the fender wells ..Those of u guys that have messed with these plastic fuckers know they can be a major pain...But this is the second time around with them and im done they are what they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside turned out real good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks good,and at some point the the lines MUST be drawn between street and show!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 12 2009, 07:58 AM~12981514
> *LOOKS GOOD BRO
> *


Thanks T..


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 12 2009, 08:55 AM~12981777
> *that looks good,and at some point the the lines MUST be drawn between street and show!
> *


Yea ur right , but u know how it is u get so caught up in it


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 12 2009, 01:22 PM~12982984
> *Yea ur right , but u know how it is u get so caught up in it
> *


yeah i know,im going for a happy medium with my build......you doing a damn good job homie.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Thanx bro


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Working on gettin the doghouse on this thing..Its goin slow cause i have to remember where eveything goes but its comin together..This motor compartment is an absolute mess with bodywork dust its goin to take me alot of time to detail when im done :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

:0 ,yeah that dust aint no joke!


----------



## 90coupedraggn

WAIT A MINUTE "MF" WHAT COLOR IS THAT CUZ IT LOOKS LIKE THE COLOR I AM DOING ON MY CADI!!! BUT THAT JOINT IS TIGHT AS HELL!!!!
hno:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Feb 12 2009, 07:52 PM~12987096
> *WAIT A MINUTE "MF" WHAT COLOR IS THAT CUZ IT LOOKS LIKE THE COLOR I AM DOING ON MY CADI!!!    BUT THAT JOINT IS TIGHT AS HELL!!!!
> hno:
> *


Its a secret :biggrin: Heres a hint HOK


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 12 2009, 04:28 PM~12985934
> *Working on gettin the doghouse on this thing..Its goin slow cause i have to remember where eveything goes but its comin together..This motor compartment is an absolute mess with bodywork dust its goin to take me alot of time to detail when im done :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*CADI LOOKS GOOD, I LIKE THAT INTAKE !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin

Doing some real nice work! Me likie. :thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13

just curious what size wheels you gonna be running?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

damn this caddy is absolutely beautiful!!! Great work man I love it!!!!!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 12 2009, 11:59 PM~12989917
> *Doing some real nice work!  Me likie.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks guys appreciate all the comments


----------



## C_money23

Im ready to see the Paint on This Ride. Great build!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Y U H8TIN

*car is looking NAAAASSSSSSSSSTY bRO..........*


----------



## plague

:worship:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Feb 13 2009, 09:51 PM~12998736
> *car is looking NAAAASSSSSSSSSTY bRO..........
> *


ITS ALRIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 14 2009, 09:08 AM~13001094
> *ITS ALRIGHT :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Knucklehead


----------



## cheloRO75

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Feb 13 2009, 09:51 PM~12998736
> *car is looking NAAAASSSSSSSSSTY bRO..........
> *


x2


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 14 2009, 08:47 AM~13001196
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Knucklehead
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 12 2009, 06:28 PM~12985934
> *Working on gettin the doghouse on this thing..Its goin slow cause i have to remember where eveything goes but its comin together..This motor compartment is an absolute mess with bodywork dust its goin to take me alot of time to detail when im done :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dust or not - thats some bad ass work right there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Thanks Joe


----------



## 79cuttybang

ANSWER YOUR PHONE FOOL!!


----------



## RollerzChubby

Sup brother just stoped bye to show you my new toy i think i am put everthing on hold for this one...












Peeps are not rdy for what i am going to do with this...


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

You are retarted :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RollerzChubby

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 15 2009, 01:05 AM~13006401
> *You are retarted  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Ya thats way i got the bus


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Feb 16 2009, 01:16 PM~13017361
> *Ya thats way i got the bus
> *


Lets strap the frame up and try to hit 60 plus wiff it :biggrin:


----------



## RIDDLER

:uh: :uh: :uh: 


:wave:


----------



## RollerzChubby

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 16 2009, 05:37 PM~13019084
> *Lets strap the frame up and try to hit 60 plus wiff it :biggrin:
> *




O its coming :biggrin: Dont forget what i did to the golf cart...


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Feb 17 2009, 11:24 AM~13027996
> *O its coming  :biggrin:  Dont forget what i did to the golf cart...
> *


U need to get that Imp frame ready for me :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RIDDLER_@Feb 16 2009, 11:31 PM~13024742
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :wave:
> *


Whats up homeboy... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDDLER

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 17 2009, 09:17 PM~13034258
> *Whats up homeboy... :biggrin:
> *



been working on the 62 took the whole car apart came across some road blocks i need new floors :angry: other then that its good still trying to make my deadline end of may will see  

your ride is looking badass u finish all the paint yet cant wait to see pics


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RIDDLER_@Feb 18 2009, 12:13 AM~13035658
> *been working on the 62 took the whole car apart came across some road blocks i need new floors  :angry:  other then that its good still trying to make my deadline end of may will see
> 
> your ride is looking badass u finish all the paint yet cant wait to see pics
> *


Ahhh floors are easy....Cheap too :biggrin: 

Yea all the painting except for the outside...Ive been wiring the last wk or so the motor and everything else...Get it done now and i dont have to lean over fresh paint...Plus i just wanna hear this thing fire and ill feel better :biggrin:


----------



## C_money23

TTT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C_money23

TTT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

I KEEP EXPECTING TO SEE IT PAINTED WHEN I SCROLL DOWN  :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 20 2009, 01:18 PM~13060466
> *I KEEP EXPECTING TO SEE IT PAINTED WHEN I SCROLL DOWN   :biggrin:
> *


I'm waiting for the weather to change a lil befor i paint...So i have been wiring the motor and finishing touches with the hoses and what not...But i am real close to turning that key :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 20 2009, 06:17 PM~13063333
> *I'm waiting for the weather to change a lil befor i paint...So i have been wiring the motor and finishing touches with the hoses and what not...But i am real close to turning that key :biggrin:
> *


man u work fast bro . :0


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 12 2009, 05:28 PM~12985934
> *Working on gettin the doghouse on this thing..Its goin slow cause i have to remember where eveything goes but its comin together..This motor compartment is an absolute mess with bodywork dust its goin to take me alot of time to detail when im done :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 20 2009, 07:20 PM~13063350
> *man u work fast bro . :0
> *



Thanks Bro...some would say the exact opposite of that :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Feb 20 2009, 08:24 PM~13063858
> *NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks man


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 21 2009, 09:18 AM~13067694
> *Thanks Bro...some would say the exact opposite of that :biggrin:
> *


Aren't you a union worker...??

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Feb 21 2009, 09:19 AM~13067701
> *Aren't you a union worker...??
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


Awww that was a shot....u lil hater u :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 21 2009, 09:20 AM~13067704
> *Awww that was a shot....u lil hater u :biggrin:
> *



Did you guys get lots of snow out your way?


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Feb 21 2009, 09:29 AM~13067747
> *Did you guys get lots of snow out your way?
> *


Man if u can call me asap


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 21 2009, 09:32 AM~13067761
> *Man if u can call me asap
> *


 :angry:


----------



## cheloRO75

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Feb 21 2009, 08:19 AM~13067701
> *Aren't you a union worker...??
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


  





















some motivation ,not that u need it :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 21 2009, 03:13 PM~13069732
> *
> some motivation ,not that u need it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that nose is sick.....


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Good seeing some of the Minnesota BROTHERS today....All ways laughs when we get together :biggrin: 

Worked on getting the fuel pump situation solved today..My stock motor only requires 12psi to run but the TPI requires up 40-50 psi and i wanted to use my stock sending unit.

Side by side they are close the only big difference is the way they wire up.Stock pump has nuts holding the wires but the new pump has a plug which i dont have and could not get :angry: 




























The new pump is not labeled so i soldered some wires to the new one and hooked 12 v to it to figure which one is which










After that is was pretty simple



















And just to make sure i had it everything correct i gave it a little test run :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX

What kind of motor???350 TPI??


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Feb 21 2009, 05:14 PM~13070311
> *What kind of motor???350 TPI??
> *


Yes..the block is a 1969 4 bolt...TPI is off a 1987 iroc 350


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 21 2009, 05:18 PM~13070331
> *Yes..the block is a 1969 4 bolt...TPI is off a 1987 iroc 350
> *


This is bad ass and one of only two i have seen with a TPI.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Feb 21 2009, 05:21 PM~13070348
> *This is bad ass and one of only two i have seen with a TPI.
> *


Thanks man ,I learned a lot about the TPI having never messed with one before i would recommend this set up to anybody its really not that bad...


----------



## OURLIFE

looking good family. good talkin to you last night... did you find that issue of lowrider we talked about


----------



## HARDLUCK88

wow


----------



## westsidehydros

Shit Homie, I wish I woulda known before, I've got those plugs for the fuel pump at the shop. If you need one, let me know!

Oh yeah, make sure you put the factory style screen on the inlet side of the pump too! I can get you that too if you need it.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 21 2009, 06:33 PM~13070713
> *Shit Homie, I wish I woulda known before,  I've got those plugs for the fuel pump at the shop. If you need one, let me know!
> 
> Oh yeah, make sure you put the factory style screen on the inlet side of the pump too!  I can get you that too if you need it.
> *


Yea they wouldnt warranty the pump if i didnt purchase the screen...With that plug the more i look at it i dont think it woulda worked because the way the two differed on how they ground and the harnesses


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 21 2009, 05:18 PM~13070331
> *Yes..the block is a 1969 4 bolt...TPI is off a 1987 iroc 350
> *


Short block or long?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Feb 22 2009, 12:58 AM~13072462
> *Short block or long?
> *


my guess is that he ran the 69 shortblock and had to put newer heads on it to work with the tpi cuz the tpi manifold has differant angles for the bolts that go into the heads


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 22 2009, 08:09 AM~13074504
> *my guess is that he ran the 69 shortblock and had to put newer heads on it to work with the tpi cuz the tpi manifold has differant angles for the bolts that go into the heads
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDDLER

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Feb 21 2009, 02:13 PM~13069732
> *
> some motivation ,not that u need it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 21 2009, 04:06 PM~13070276
> *Good seeing some of the Minnesota BROTHERS today....All ways laughs when we get together :biggrin:
> 
> Worked on getting the fuel pump situation solved today..My stock motor only requires 12psi to run but the TPI requires up 40-50 psi and i wanted to use my stock sending unit.
> 
> Side by side they are close the only big difference is the way they wire up.Stock pump has nuts holding the wires but the new pump has a plug which i dont have and could not get :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new pump is not labeled so i soldered some wires to the new one and hooked 12 v to it to figure which one is which
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that is was pretty simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just to make sure i had it everything correct i gave it a little test run :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN BUBBA SAID HELL YEAH :cheesy:


----------



## Biz-MN

*MAN...MOF&%#@ER! GOOD KICKIN IT WITH U TO bRO! GYROS PRIMOS OR WHATEVER IT WAS CALLED WAS BANGIN!!! THANKZ AGAIN bRO! WE'LL BE BACK IN YOUR HOOD SOON!! I'M BRINGING MY SHOTGUN THOUGH. :biggrin: *




> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 21 2009, 05:06 PM~13070276
> *Good seeing some of the Minnesota BROTHERS today....All ways laughs when we get together :biggrin:
> 
> Worked on getting the fuel pump situation solved today..My stock motor only requires 12psi to run but the TPI requires up 40-50 psi and i wanted to use my stock sending unit.
> 
> Side by side they are close the only big difference is the way they wire up.Stock pump has nuts holding the wires but the new pump has a plug which i dont have and could not get :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new pump is not labeled so i soldered some wires to the new one and hooked 12 v to it to figure which one is which
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that is was pretty simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just to make sure i had it everything correct i gave it a little test run :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

:biggrin: so whats all involved in wiring that tpi up


----------



## Biz-MN

*IT'S SIMPLE...A MULLET, SOME PABST, AND A SWISS ARMY KNIFE...BEFORE YOU KNOW THAT SHIT WILL BE RUNNING AND BURNING RUBBER DOWN THE DRIVEWAY!* :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Feb 23 2009, 09:57 AM~13084973
> *BIZZNESS IN THE FRONT.....
> PARTY IN THE BACK :roflmao: *


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Feb 23 2009, 10:57 AM~13084973
> *IT'S SIMPLE...ADAMS MULLET, SOME PABST, AND A SWISS ARMY KNIFE...BEFORE YOU KNOW THAT SHIT WILL BE RUNNING AND BURNING RUBBER DOWN THE DRIVEWAY! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Biz-MN

:biggrin: * THANKZ AGAIN bRO FOR TAKING CARE OF US OUT THERE! NEXT TIME IT'Z AN ALL OUT PARTY AT THE CASINO!!! *:biggrin:


----------



## RollerzChubby

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Feb 23 2009, 12:11 PM~13085110
> *:biggrin:   THANKZ AGAIN bRO FOR TAKING CARE OF US OUT THERE!  NEXT TIME IT'Z AN ALL OUT PARTY AT THE CASINO!!!  :biggrin:
> *


What no invite for us little peeps IC :twak:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Feb 23 2009, 11:11 AM~13085110
> *:biggrin:   THANKZ AGAIN bRO FOR TAKING CARE OF US OUT THERE!  NEXT TIME IT'Z AN ALL OUT PARTY AT THE CASINO!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Hahahahaha anytime bRO anytime......U know how we do :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Feb 24 2009, 03:02 PM~13098807
> *What no invite for us little peeps IC  :twak:
> *


Quit it....U know it aint even like that.... :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Feb 24 2009, 03:02 PM~13098807
> *What no invite for us little peeps IC  :twak:
> *


YOU HAVE TO LEAVE YOUR HOOD MAN...TAKE SOME R&R TIME. :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 24 2009, 05:46 PM~13100264
> *Hahahahaha anytime bRO anytime......U know how we do :biggrin:
> *



 WE WILL BE BACK SOON. WE'LL BE GOING TO THE SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS PICNIC AT THE END OF APRIL TOO.


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Feb 24 2009, 09:37 PM~13103526
> *   WE WILL BE BACK SOON.  WE'LL BE GOING TO THE SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS PICNIC AT THE END OF APRIL TOO.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## OURLIFE

hit me back sukka......


----------



## C_money23

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chevillacs

ttt


----------



## C_money23

ttt  :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Mar 4 2009, 04:00 PM~13180385
> *ttt   :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## weatmaster

T o
T he
T op


----------



## Biz-MN




----------



## RIDDLER

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

TTT FOR SOME TOP NOTCH FRAME WORK! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDDLER

whatup bro any new pic yet :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

ttt for Indiana.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Took a little break from the caddy to paint my boys Harley..Finished it Weds and got back on the car put the gas tank in and plumed it up...


----------



## MidwestFleetwood




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

damn shits looking good :biggrin:


----------



## C_money23

TTT!!!!!


----------



## OURLIFE

what up fam


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Apr 2 2009, 06:16 PM~13467956
> *TTT!!!!!
> *


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Apr 3 2009, 01:57 PM~13476227
> *what up fam
> *


Been workin like a mofo..Bout to get back on that bitch though...Maybe i'll post some pics of the quarter panel i smashed when i dumped the car down on a floor jack :0


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## Mr.Brown

damn bro, just went through the the whole thread and Im spechless. good job.


----------



## OURLIFE

wtf how the fuck u manage that one? hit me up





> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 4 2009, 06:58 PM~13483925
> *Been workin like a mofo..Bout to get back on that bitch though...Maybe i'll post some pics of the quarter panel i smashed when i dumped the car down on a floor jack :0
> *


----------



## 79cuttybang

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 4 2009, 05:58 PM~13483925
> *Been workin like a mofo..Bout to get back on that bitch though...Maybe i'll post some pics of the quarter panel i smashed when i dumped the car down on a floor jack :0
> *


NOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 4 2009, 05:58 PM~13483925
> *Been workin like a mofo..Bout to get back on that bitch though...Maybe i'll post some pics of the quarter panel i smashed when i dumped the car down on a floor jack :0
> *


 :0


----------



## RIDDLER

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 4 2009, 03:58 PM~13483925
> *Been workin like a mofo..Bout to get back on that bitch though...Maybe i'll post some pics of the quarter panel i smashed when i dumped the car down on a floor jack :0
> *



:uh: :0


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 4 2009, 03:58 PM~13483925
> *Been workin like a mofo..Bout to get back on that bitch though...Maybe i'll post some pics of the quarter panel i smashed when i dumped the car down on a floor jack :0
> *


 :angry:


----------



## mr.lincon




----------



## RollerzChubby

Can we see some up to date pic's :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Apr 13 2009, 06:11 PM~13565261
> *Can we see some up to date pic's  :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT IM SAYING :biggrin:


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77

AMTRACK ADAM AS CJ CALLS YOU, WHATS GOOD BRO? IMMA GET BACK AT YOU WHEN I GET BACK FROM SALT LAKE BRO. LET ME KNOW HOW THAT SITUATION TURNS OUT WITH THOSE HOSES


----------



## wayne64ss

i dunno how i just found this topic today but this build is badass. great work man.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 14 2009, 12:38 PM~13572982
> *i dunno how i just found this topic today but this build is badass. great work man.
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by GreeneyedBandit_77_@Apr 14 2009, 09:44 AM~13571348
> *AMTRACK ADAM AS CJ CALLS YOU, WHATS GOOD BRO? IMMA GET BACK AT YOU WHEN I GET BACK FROM SALT LAKE BRO.  LET ME KNOW HOW THAT SITUATION TURNS OUT WITH THOSE HOSES
> *


aight


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Apr 13 2009, 07:11 PM~13565261
> *Can we see some up to date pic's  :biggrin:
> *


No you may not...... :biggrin: There aint none cause i been workin on motor which i am pleased to say i got runnin...A bit loud with open headers but its ready to go down the street :biggrin:


----------



## RIDDLER

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 15 2009, 08:49 AM~13582565
> *No you may not...... :biggrin: There aint none cause i been workin on motor which i am pleased to say i got runnin...A bit loud with open headers but its ready to go down the street :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: 



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 15 2009, 11:49 AM~13582565
> *No you may not...... :biggrin: There aint none cause i been workin on motor which i am pleased to say i got runnin...A bit loud with open headers but its ready to go down the street :biggrin:
> *


wheres the video,we wanna hear it run too


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 4 2009, 06:58 PM~13483925
> *Been workin like a mofo..Bout to get back on that bitch though...Maybe i'll post some pics of the quarter panel i smashed when i dumped the car down on a floor jack :0
> *


pics ,i wanna see the 1/4 panel :twak:


----------



## wayne64ss

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 16 2009, 10:06 AM~13592556
> *pics ,i wanna see the 1/4 panel :twak:
> *


x2 even though it'll probably make me sick.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 16 2009, 10:09 AM~13592573
> *x2 even though it'll probably make me sick.
> *


 :happysad: :barf: :yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 16 2009, 08:06 AM~13592556
> *pics ,i wanna see the 1/4 panel :twak:
> *


Bro i didnt take none cause i didnt want to be reminded..But i will show u repair pics cause i fixed it all ready..I had to cause word got out and ppl was lined up around the corner to see it :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RIDDLER_@Apr 15 2009, 11:57 PM~13591425
> *:thumbsup:
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hit me up this wk end Matt


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 16 2009, 08:09 AM~13592573
> *x2 even though it'll probably make me sick.
> *


----------



## wayne64ss

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 16 2009, 11:31 AM~13593195
> *Bro i didnt take none cause i didnt want to be reminded..But i will show u repair pics cause i fixed it all ready..I had to cause word got out and ppl was lined up around the corner to see it :biggrin:
> *


good man! can't wait to see it done. HURRY UP! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDDLER

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 16 2009, 08:32 AM~13593203
> *Hit me up this wk end Matt
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 16 2009, 11:31 AM~13593195
> *Bro i didnt take none cause i didnt want to be reminded..But i will show u repair pics cause i fixed it all ready..I had to cause word got out and ppl was lined up around the corner to see it :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Biz-MN

What'z good bRO! Got all the parts from that company and everything looks good. Decided to hold out until right after Cinco de Mayo just in case we ran into some issues. Good thing is I'll have everything here and can bust out the install on a saturday followed by a few coronas and some gas hopping...I'll keep you posted! Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 16 2009, 09:33 AM~13593210
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 20 2009, 08:57 PM~13636447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry:


----------



## DKM ATX

Keep up the good work homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Apr 28 2009, 12:42 PM~13716228
> *Keep up the good work homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DKM ATX

What kind of tranny your running?


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@May 1 2009, 08:32 AM~13753023
> *What kind of tranny your running?
> *


350 turbo..outta summit magazine 600$


----------



## OURLIFE

i think i will be 40 before this bitch is done :biggrin:


----------



## 79cuttybang

:biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@May 7 2009, 08:35 AM~13813949
> *i think i will be 40 before this bitch is done  :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO...... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## C_money23

TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Havent had a lot of pics lately cause ive been doin all the important little shit like brake lines, vacumm lines, radiator hoses and other shit but i should be painting it in a couple of wks so i'll keep you guys updated but heres a few


----------



## 79cuttybang

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@May 20 2009, 09:32 PM~13951772
> *Havent had a lot of pics lately cause ive been doin all the important little shit like brake lines, vacumm lines, radiator hoses and other shit but i should be painting it in a couple of wks so i'll keep you guys updated but heres a few
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAAAAMMMMMNNNNNN!!! :0 So thats why you don't call back!! Or answer your shit. :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@May 20 2009, 09:32 PM~13951772
> *Havent had a lot of pics lately cause ive been doin all the important little shit like brake lines, vacumm lines, radiator hoses and other shit but i should be painting it in a couple of wks so i'll keep you guys updated but heres a few
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin GOOD! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 20 2009, 08:47 PM~13951986
> *lookin GOOD! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

beautiful bro


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@May 20 2009, 10:32 PM~13951772
> *Havent had a lot of pics lately cause ive been doin all the important little shit like brake lines, vacumm lines, radiator hoses and other shit but i should be painting it in a couple of wks so i'll keep you guys updated but heres a few
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: that looks nice


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@May 20 2009, 07:32 PM~13951772
> *Havent had a lot of pics lately cause ive been doin all the important little shit like brake lines, vacumm lines, radiator hoses and other shit but i should be painting it in a couple of wks so i'll keep you guys updated but heres a few
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCK YEAH :biggrin: GOING ALL OUT,TTT FOR A GOOD BUILD TOPIC


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

thanks guys..things been a lil slow over here but im still on it


----------



## showandgo

looks great


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by 79cuttybang_@May 20 2009, 08:36 PM~13951836
> *DAAAAMMMMMNNNNNN!!! :0 So thats why you don't call back!! Or answer your shit. :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM

badass build, homie. :thumbsup: 

one helluva motivator


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@May 25 2009, 10:21 AM~13989785
> *badass build, homie. :thumbsup:
> 
> one helluva motivator
> *



THANKS BRO


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 23 2009, 01:28 PM~13978667
> *looks great
> *



How ya been bro


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@May 20 2009, 07:32 PM~13951772
> *Havent had a lot of pics lately cause ive been doin all the important little shit like brake lines, vacumm lines, radiator hoses and other shit but i should be painting it in a couple of wks so i'll keep you guys updated but heres a few
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: uffin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@May 20 2009, 06:32 PM~13951772
> *Havent had a lot of pics lately cause ive been doin all the important little shit like brake lines, vacumm lines, radiator hoses and other shit but i should be painting it in a couple of wks so i'll keep you guys updated but heres a few
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DIZZAM! :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 25 2009, 03:48 PM~13992274
> *DIZZAM! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## OURLIFE

man i think u need some of this shit so u can get back to work fool


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Got the rest of my parts in to finish the motor then on to paint

Ordered 3" aluminum tube for the cold ait intake


















Polished SS muflers and tube


















Started the cold air intake


----------



## MidwestFleetwood




----------



## Skim

damn Cub you aint fuckin around! :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

:wow:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 2 2009, 08:38 PM~14076626
> *damn ScRub you aint fuckin around! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jun 3 2009, 07:33 AM~14080709
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## HE_HATE_ME

LOOKS GOOD BRO RO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 2 2009, 07:09 PM~14076269
> *Got the rest of my parts in to finish the motor then on to paint
> 
> Ordered 3" aluminum tube for the cold ait intake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polished SS muflers and tube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started the cold air intake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*MAYBE YOU CAN 
HELP ME BUILD THIS ONE  *







:biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jun 3 2009, 10:44 AM~14082135
> *MAYBE YOU CAN
> HELP ME BUILD THIS ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Damn baller its like that uh :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jun 3 2009, 09:38 AM~14081576
> *LOOKS GOOD BRO RO!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## C_money23

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 2 2009, 09:13 PM~14076301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U gonna be able to cruise and hit switches during the week and on the weekend, put some slicks on it, take it to the track and make some money out of it lol. i'm loving this build!!!!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by C_money23_@Jun 4 2009, 12:38 AM~14090660
> *U gonna be able to cruise and hit switches during the week and on the weekend, put some slicks on it, take it to the track and make some money out of it lol. i'm loving this build!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: thanks bro


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@May 20 2009, 07:32 PM~13951772
> *Havent had a lot of pics lately cause ive been doin all the important little shit like brake lines, vacumm lines, radiator hoses and other shit but i should be painting it in a couple of wks so i'll keep you guys updated but heres a few
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT LOOKS TIGHT AS HELL CUZ GREAT JOB SO FAR!!!!


----------



## stillrollin




----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Thanks bro


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Jun 4 2009, 10:45 AM~14093077
> *
> *


Whats up Sal


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

finished the air intake...motor is just about complete exhaust is next


----------



## HARDLUCK88

wow holy shit! fap fap fap fap


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

thats a beautiful engine compartment bro


----------



## midwestcoast

IM DIGGING THAT RADIATOR CUZ


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 10 2009, 09:33 PM~14155100
> *finished the air intake...motor is just about complete exhaust is next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 10 2009, 09:02 PM~14155482
> *thats a beautiful engine compartment bro
> *


Thanks Bro


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

Damn thats some good work you put in.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

man bro this bitch is cold blooded man fucking great job bro for real. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jun 11 2009, 10:47 PM~14167198
> *man bro this bitch is cold blooded man fucking great job bro for real. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man appreciate the input


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jun 11 2009, 06:57 PM~14164855
> *Damn thats some good work you put in.
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## Pepper69R

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Jun 2 2009, 05:18 PM~14075152
> *man i think u need some of this shit so u can get back to work fool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i can think of a person or two I'd like to powder up :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

lookin good part time


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

I have been runnin the motor and actually lettin it reach operating Temp, and tuning it gettin all the bugs out making sure its not throwing any code ect..Oil pan is leakin BAD by the timing chain cover..Its sthe Felpro Blue One Piece one to. So the motor has to come out


----------



## OURLIFE

damn part time that sucks


----------



## C_money23

TTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 16 2009, 11:18 AM~14205009
> *I have been runnin the motor and actually lettin it reach operating Temp, and tuning it gettin all the bugs out making sure its not throwing any code ect..Oil pan is leakin BAD by the timing chain cover..Its sthe Felpro Blue One Piece one to. So the motor has to come out
> *


its all part of the game brother,just dont let it get the best of you :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard

lookin good


----------



## Y U H8TIN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man+Jun 2 2009, 08:13 PM~14076301-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-R.O. caddy man_@Jun 10 2009, 08:33 PM~14155100
> *finished the air intake...motor is just about complete exhaust is next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHIT IS LOOKING NASSSSSSSSSSSTY MOFO................... :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

damn homie, lookin good


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

damn homie, lookin good


----------



## danny chawps

Got this castle grille any 1 interested? Its of my 90 fleetwood…
.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 16 2009, 11:56 AM~14492878
> *Got this castle grille any 1 interested? Its of my 90 fleetwood…
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahaha damn cuz u hit up every caddy build on here..itz all good...nice piece but im runnin with a stock 90


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

that engine is sick as fuck bro. my god


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jul 16 2009, 10:04 PM~14498811
> *that engine is sick as fuck bro. my god
> *


hahah Whats up Billy how the hell are ya ...im gonna give ya a call this wk end


----------



## danny chawps

ya my bad bro didnt mean to invade but gotta sell it :banghead: 

gotta give mad props on the build the caddy looks sick


----------



## infamous704

:thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 17 2009, 01:01 PM~14504041
> *ya my bad bro didnt mean to invade but gotta sell it  :banghead:
> 
> gotta give mad props on the build the caddy looks sick
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 1 2009, 07:07 PM~14355915
> *its all part of the game brother,just dont let it get the best of you  :biggrin:
> *


thats right. fact of life but its smooth sailin after you get thru that.


----------



## OURLIFE

still no damn paint huh part time.... man i will be 40 before its even painted :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Jul 20 2009, 09:12 AM~14523990
> *still no damn paint huh part time.... man i will be 40 before its even painted  :biggrin:
> *


Go get ur bottle of haterade and take u a sip


----------



## OURLIFE

no hAterade hear homie.... its a motivational speech..... hah whats up fam..... less than 2 months left and lil dude will be here





> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jul 20 2009, 10:38 PM~14531404
> *Go get ur bottle of haterade and take u a sip
> *


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Jul 21 2009, 05:57 AM~14535352
> *no hAterade hear homie.... its a motivational speech..... hah whats up fam..... less than 2 months left and lil dude will be here
> *


Chillin been a lil rough round here last wk or so ..talk bout it on the phone..but any way ...hes comin fast


----------



## OURLIFE

hit me up anytime bro you know that... and yea he is


----------



## chaddyb

TPI looks nice  thinkin of goin this route on my coupe.


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 10 2009, 07:33 PM~14155100
> *finished the air intake...motor is just about complete exhaust is next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Dang money bags let me get some of yo paper, better yet is your job hiring :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jul 23 2009, 10:41 PM~14566394
> * Dang money bags let me get some of yo paper, better yet is your job hiring :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
yes sir they are this fall


----------



## hotstuff5964

hoochie mama!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## RIDDLER




----------



## Crazy Cutty

looking good.


----------



## Biz-MN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jul 19 2009, 10:31 AM~14516757
> *Thanks bro
> *



WHAT'Z GOOD MOFOKKER! KEEP THAT CHIT COMING! IT'Z LOOKING NASTY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

sup man car is looking good. ive got a question on the wiring on the motor. im gonna send you a pm.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

so whats new with this beast? :biggrin:


----------



## __________

:dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Damn :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac01

damn i started from page one and im finally at the end and my eyes are really dry. mad props bro this shit is tight cant wait to see it complete i give you :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: .


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by cadillac01_@Oct 1 2009, 09:53 PM~15245068
> *damn i started from page one and im finally at the end and my eyes are really dry. mad props bro this shit is tight cant wait to see it complete i give you :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin: .
> *


Thanx bro..Been a lil strapped so its been hard to finish but thats about to change going back to work FINALLY...I'll have money to finsh this bitch


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 10 2009, 10:33 PM~14155100
> *finished the air intake...motor is just about complete exhaust is next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RollerzChubby

You wanted it you got it FootBall at its best....


----------



## RollerzChubby




----------



## RollerzChubby




----------



## RollerzChubby

Now the inside....


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

hhahahah...man that is sick bro...drive up here and pick me up.....theres only one prob with it....
























































it needs to say Purdue Boilermakers :biggrin:


----------



## 87blazer

you have theee badest cadi ive ever seen..the work that you put in is grade A work!


----------



## arabretard

man talk about a party bus!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Oct 17 2009, 08:26 PM~15389532
> *you have theee badest cadi ive ever seen..the work that you put in is grade A work!
> *


Thanks man.....i dont know bout the baddest thouh there are some sick ones gettin built on this site


----------



## OURLIFE

and u need to call some ****** back sukka


----------



## KAKALAK

nice bus


----------



## jdc68chevy

MAN THAT CADDIE IS SICK ,TWISTED & WIIIIIIIICKED


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Oct 19 2009, 06:25 PM~15405086
> *MAN THAT CADDIE IS SICK ,TWISTED & WIIIIIIIICKED
> *


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Oct 19 2009, 06:25 PM~15405086
> *MAN THAT CADDIE IS SICK ,TWISTED & WIIIIIIIICKED
> *


  

shit goin down this wk end :0


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Nov 23 2009, 09:22 PM~15759466
> *
> 
> shit goin down this wk end :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Nov 23 2009, 07:22 PM~15759466
> *
> 
> shit goin down this wk end :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*ABOUT TIME! :0 :biggrin: *


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Nov 24 2009, 10:27 AM~15765547
> *ABOUT TIME! :0  :biggrin:
> *


I've been broke bitches...hit a 6 wk lick on 7 10s and got laid off yesterday now its on TA TA u know what im talkin bout :biggrin: trade talk


----------



## Y U H8TIN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Nov 24 2009, 11:08 AM~15765952
> *I've been broke bitches...hit a 6 wk lick on 7 10s and got laid off yesterday now its on TA TA  u know what im talkin bout :biggrin: trade talk
> *


  NOW THATS CHEESE


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Nov 24 2009, 08:58 PM~15771712
> * NOW THATS CHEESE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood




----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man+Nov 24 2009, 10:08 AM~15765952-->
> 
> 
> 
> I've been broke bitches...hit a 6 wk lick on 7 10s and got laid off yesterday now its on TA TA  u know what im talkin bout :biggrin: trade talk
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SHIT BRO......
> I DONT EVEN REMEMBER
> THE LAST DAY I WORKED :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-R.O. caddy man_@Nov 25 2009, 08:55 AM~15776676
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JUST FUCKING WITH YOU BRO......
JUST LET ME HAVE IT WHEN YOUR DONE.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Nov 28 2009, 11:14 PM~15809685
> *SHIT BRO......
> I DONT EVEN REMEMBER
> THE LAST DAY I WORKED :angry:
> JUST FUCKING WITH YOU BRO......
> JUST LET ME HAVE IT WHEN YOUR DONE.
> *


hahahahah I know u are minne got all the work..Shit i could came up there and hit a 7 12'ver bout a month back :biggrin:


----------



## IRONHEAD

Nice work! Never looked at this build. Just went trough it all. :0


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by IRONHEAD_@Dec 1 2009, 05:53 PM~15836633
> *Nice work! Never looked at this build. Just went trough it all. :0
> *


Thanks man...just wish it wasnt takin this long...its painted though :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 2 2009, 11:22 AM~15843496
> *Thanks man...just wish it wasnt takin this long...its painted though :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :scrutinize: wheres the pics then?


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 2 2009, 05:50 PM~15849648
> *:0  :scrutinize: wheres the pics then?
> *


 :nono: :nono: have to wait till its done... :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 2 2009, 09:35 PM~15851112
> *:nono:  :nono: have to wait till its done... :biggrin:
> *


AWWWW MAN!


----------



## ....

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 10 2009, 07:33 PM~14155100
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*THiS iS THE BADDEST ENGiNE BAY iN A CADDY i EVER SEEN!!!.......* :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP

Lookin good. I would make sure its boiling in your paint area if you are gonna use that fast reducer w/ any candy........only did that combo once..and the candy wanted to build in some spots, and was light in others....it was a pain in the ass.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 10 2009, 09:33 PM~14155100
> *finished the air intake...motor is just about complete exhaust is next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## trooper smith

> _Originally posted by SouthSIDECOMP_@Dec 3 2009, 10:12 AM~15856672
> *Lookin good. I would make sure its boiling in your paint area if you are gonna use that fast reducer w/ any candy........only did that combo once..and the candy wanted to build in some spots, and was light in others....it was a pain in the ass.
> *


fast reducer is for colder temps douche....


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by ...._@Dec 2 2009, 09:41 PM~15853059
> *THiS iS THE BADDEST ENGiNE BAY iN A CADDY i EVER SEEN!!!....... :thumbsup:
> *


Man ive seen some bad one ....Thanks


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by SouthSIDECOMP_@Dec 3 2009, 08:12 AM~15856672
> *Lookin good. I would make sure its boiling in your paint area if you are gonna use that fast reducer w/ any candy........only did that combo once..and the candy wanted to build in some spots, and was light in others....it was a pain in the ass.
> *


Damn glen u need to fill mw in on somethin then cause the tech artellin me itz good for 65-75 and if itz somethin else that i dont know


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 2 2009, 08:29 PM~15851863
> *AWWWW MAN!
> *


man i cant show u none cause i wet sanded that bitch 6 hours after i sprayed it cause of the hardner that i used ..i was scared it was gonna set up to fast and i hate wet sanding hard clear....Dont trip though its bout to get another coat tommorro and i'll hook it up


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 3 2009, 12:07 PM~15857361
> *man i cant show u none cause i wet sanded that bitch 6 hours after i sprayed it cause of the hardner that i used ..i was scared it was gonna set up to fast and i hate wet sanding hard clear....Dont trip though its bout to get another coat tommorro and i'll hook it up
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 2 2009, 06:35 PM~15851112
> *:nono:  :nono: have to wait till its done... :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by ...._@Dec 2 2009, 08:41 PM~15853059
> *THiS iS THE BADDEST ENGiNE BAY iN A CADDY i EVER SEEN!!!....... :thumbsup:
> *


In a CADDY..................................I say in any car ever


----------



## Biz-MN

WHAT'Z GOOD MA bROtha!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 6 2009, 09:32 AM~15887125
> *In a CADDY..................................I say in any car ever
> *


No way man...im happy with it but there are WAY better out there.....thanks though


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Dec 6 2009, 10:42 AM~15887423
> *WHAT'Z GOOD MA bROtha!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Not much man just gettin this big bitch painted...man ill tell u what its hell wetsandin this big mofo :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 6 2009, 10:28 AM~15887686
> *No way man...im happy with it but there are WAY better out there.....thanks though
> *



Yeah I here you but that thing fits like a glove. It looks factory to me like it just belongs there, but hey that's me


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77

Hey Bro get to work!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
man Grindin them welds down will take me forever but it will be worth it. I got some beers at the garage come by this evening and check out my work lol


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by GreeneyedBandit_77_@Dec 13 2009, 09:00 AM~15966470
> *Hey Bro get to work!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> man Grindin them welds down will take me forever but it will be worth it. I got some beers at the garage come by this evening and check out my work lol
> *


Man my back hurts and i aint even tryin to get up right now.. :biggrin:


----------



## sideshowfour

this is an bad ass build good work, much repect i'm building one myself exact same car, not as good as yours but close, keep it up


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 6 2009, 10:30 AM~15887699
> *Not much man just gettin this big bitch painted...man ill tell u what its hell wetsandin this big mofo :biggrin:
> *


 STOP :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Dec 13 2009, 07:12 PM~15970410
> *this is an bad ass build good work, much repect  i'm building one myself exact same car, not as good as yours but close, keep it up
> *


Thank you brother


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Dec 14 2009, 10:55 AM~15976364
> *STOP :tears:  :biggrin:
> *


aaaahhhhhhhhhhhh..no u didnt :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 14 2009, 10:02 AM~15976416
> *aaaahhhhhhhhhhhh..no u didnt :biggrin:
> *



 MULLET JUST GETTING STARTED :roflmao:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Dec 14 2009, 10:04 PM~15982950
> * MULLET JUST GETTING STARTED :roflmao:
> *


hahahaha look at Biz.......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 13 2009, 06:55 PM~15970234
> *Man my back hurts and i aint even tryin to get up right now.. :biggrin:
> *


Beers went down smooth and i got the whole top passenger side finished no i just have to finishe half of the top drivers side then its time for the rotessory


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by GreeneyedBandit_77_@Dec 14 2009, 11:30 PM~15984041
> *Beers went down smooth and i got the whole top passenger side finished no i just have to finishe half of the top drivers side then its time for the rotessory
> *


I say leave the beers at the house before u fuck around and grind ur shit in half....Good to hear u putin in work all i can say is ABOUT TIME :biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA

real nice caddy uso your hurtin them good luck and shittin too!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Dec 15 2009, 11:19 AM~15987651
> *real nice caddy uso your hurtin them good luck and shittin too!
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## OURLIFE

finally painted huh? bout time fool...... :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Finally got some paint down...My first full paint job and all i can say is my back was killin when i was done :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster

hell yeah - looks good


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Jan 4 2010, 12:48 PM~16179372
> *hell yeah - looks good
> *


Thanks bro...


----------



## dekay24

looks good man, gotta love the browns. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 3 2010, 11:58 PM~16174602
> *Finally got some paint down...My first full paint job and all i can say is my back was killin when i was done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks REAL good,but now i wanna see what else you got up your sleeve :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 4 2010, 03:26 PM~16180656
> *that looks REAL good,but now i wanna see what else you got up your sleeve  :biggrin:
> *


shhhhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

hell yeah adam. looks great man.


----------



## 79cuttybang

Looks good man!!! Got some of my shit ready for color. But just need to figure out which one. :biggrin: Did you fuck with that shit you were talking bout? Hit me up yo!!!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 4 2010, 07:13 PM~16181655
> *shhhhhhh :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 3 2010, 08:58 PM~16174602
> *Finally got some paint down...My first full paint job and all i can say is my back was killin when i was done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*DAMM......MOFO!
DO YO THANG* 


























JUST PLAYING BIG HOMIE LOOKS GOOD........RO


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Daaammmnnnnn u did me dirty....lookin like chris up in here :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

nice build, i would love to see pics of it finished. good job man!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Jan 5 2010, 01:56 AM~16188306
> *nice build, i would love to see pics of it finished. good job man!
> *


U and me both :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 4 2010, 07:51 PM~16184428
> *Daaammmnnnnn u did me dirty....lookin like chris up in here :biggrin:
> *


MY MULET'S ON FIRE...
MY MULET'S ON FIRE..!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 5 2010, 10:35 AM~16189825
> *MY MULET'S ON FIRE...
> MY MULET'S ON FIRE..!
> 
> *


Remember when that bomb blew up and everybody was runnin at R's house..That mofo caught wanna them fireballs in his mullet...I swear his shit was smokin :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 5 2010, 11:57 AM~16190941
> *Remember when that bomb blew up and everybody was runnin at R's house..That mofo caught wanna them fireballs in his mullet...I swear his shit was smokin :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 5 2010, 07:56 PM~16195060
> *
> *


I wont say no names here,but them fools lit a 8in morter on the ground cause they didnt have a pipe.......biz was runnin like he was under fire in Vietnam or somwhere


----------



## "G-Money"

Coming along nicely


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> Coming along nicely
> [/b]


Thanks G... How ya been man


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 7 2010, 09:38 AM~16212609
> *Thanks G... How ya been man
> *


Been good hommie, After todays snow storm I'm all the way ready for some summer skies.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> Been good hommie, After todays snow storm I'm all the way ready for some summer skies.
> [/b]


hahahah i know all about it after the storm the lake effect shit is gonna kick in on us...Hopefully i'll be ridin on down to some shows there this summer :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 7 2010, 10:20 AM~16212797
> *hahahah i know all about it after the storm the lake effect shit is gonna kick in on us...Hopefully i'll be ridin on down to some shows there this summer :biggrin:
> *


  sounds good I'll have some cold ones fo ya.


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 8 2007, 08:50 PM~6937292
> *what would you charge.PM me.
> *



yeah me too... :wow:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Jan 7 2010, 11:27 PM~16221463
> *yeah me too... :wow:
> *


For what


----------



## chongo1

what up caddy man, teamsters local 962 droppin by nice build


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 3 2010, 10:58 PM~16174602
> *Finally got some paint down...My first full paint job and all i can say is my back was killin when i was done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice...


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 6 2010, 08:58 AM~16201794
> *I wont say no names here,but them fools lit a 8in morter on the ground cause they didnt have a pipe.......biz  was runnin like he was under fire in Vietnam or somwhere
> *


MOFO......ME AND BIZ THOUGHT
THE IMMIGRATION WAS COMING! :roflmao:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 9 2010, 04:39 PM~16237856
> *MOFO......ME AND BIZ THOUGHT
> THE IMMIGRATION WAS COMING! :roflmao:
> *


El La migra :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jan 9 2010, 12:50 PM~16236396
> *what up caddy man, teamsters local 962 droppin by nice build
> *


  

Thanks Bro


----------



## OURLIFE

dude answer the damn phone once in awhile sukka


----------



## C_money23

TTT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Biz-MN

*YA DAMN RIGHT MOFO!!! AN ESE HAS TO BE ON HIS TOES AT ALL TIMES...DRUNK OR NOT!!! BWAHAHAAHAA!!!*</span>



> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man+Jan 6 2010, 09:58 AM~16201794--><div class=\'quotetop\'>QUOTE(R.O. caddy man @ Jan 6 2010, 09:58 AM) [snapback]16201794[/snapback]</div><div class=\'quotemain\'>I wont say no names here,but them fools lit a 8in morter on the ground cause they didnt have a pipe.......biz  was runnin like he was under fire in Vietnam or somwhere
> [/b]_


_





Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 04:39 PM~16237856
*MOFO......ME AND BIZ THOUGHT
THE <span style=\'color:green\'>IMMIGRATION*

Click to expand...

__



* WAS COMING! :roflmao:
*

Click to expand...


<!--QuoteBegin-R.O. caddy man_@Jan 10 2010, 10:57 AM~16243733
*El La migra :biggrin:
*[/quote]


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jan 27 2010, 12:46 PM~16428915
> *YA DAMN RIGHT MOFO!!! AN ESE HAS TO BE ON HIS TOES AT ALL TIMES...DRUNK OR NOT!!!  BWAHAHAAHAA!!!
> *


hahahahah goodtimes man.... I will never forget it :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 27 2010, 03:13 PM~16430836
> *hahahahah goodtimes man.... I will never forget it :biggrin:
> *


FINISH THE CAR! :0


----------



## Coast One

:rant:

:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Its painted and i even layed some patterns down...man was that scary....pics have ceased till car is complete..Which is close...Its looks good too :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

All right i'll give ya one :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 28 2010, 01:59 PM~16442396
> *All right i'll give ya one :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## arabretard

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 28 2010, 03:59 PM~16442396
> *All right i'll give ya one :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 28 2010, 02:59 PM~16442396
> *All right i'll give ya one :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 28 2010, 04:41 PM~16442751
> *:0
> *


Its all your fault that i did some patterns...Been studying ur topics and pics :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

lol. im trying real hard not to do patterns on the body. i like the way the colors look on yours though 
nice and subtle. still classy uffin: cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## OURLIFE

and u told me not to tell anyone.... u cant even keep ur own secret :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 28 2010, 05:09 PM~16443027
> *lol. im trying real hard not to do patterns on the body. i like the way the colors look on yours though
> nice and subtle. still classy uffin: cant wait to see the finished product.
> *


I had to try it..And i was scared as hell cause im still learning, so i kept it real simple...I only did the hood ,top,and trunk..Basics like i said simple..The colors are kbc 07 ...Then cinnamon dry pearl then copper penny dry pearl...Btw thanks


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Jan 28 2010, 05:34 PM~16443305
> *and u told me not to tell anyone.... u cant even keep ur own secret  :biggrin:
> *


No i said dont show anyone till i was done with it ...and its only 1 sucka


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 28 2010, 02:59 PM~16442396
> *All right i'll give ya one :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: your amazing! :thumbsup: 
i guess i found my painter! :0


----------



## OURLIFE

i got you homie i got you...


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 29 2010, 09:38 AM~16450039
> *:wow: your amazing! :thumbsup:
> i guess i found my painter! :0
> *


I aint no painter (yet)..I call it an expieramenter...lololol..There was a lot of bumps in the road :uh:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 28 2010, 02:59 PM~16442396
> *All right i'll give ya one :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


.

hno: More hno: More hno: More :run:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 28 2010, 05:59 PM~16442396
> *All right i'll give ya one :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: that shit is looking sooo fucking good,your doing an awesome job bro


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Jan 30 2010, 01:25 PM~16460995
> *i got you homie i got you...
> *


whos got that white lincoln in your club? im suppose to relay a message. the place where its being stored are trying to contact him.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by GreeneyedBandit_77_@Jan 30 2010, 08:03 PM~16463215
> *whos got that white lincoln in your club? im suppose to relay a message. the place where its being stored are trying to contact him.
> *


 :0 O oooo damn that dont sound good


the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 30 2010, 02:42 PM~16461710
> *I aint no painter (yet)..I call it an expieramenter...lololol..There was a lot of bumps in the road  :uh:
> *


WELL YOU CAN DO THE SAME 
ON MINE BRO DONT TRIP! :biggrin:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 30 2010, 09:07 PM~16464552
> *:0 O oooo damn that dont sound good
> the trunk  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



real nice work :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

looking good mayne


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 28 2010, 04:59 PM~16442396
> *All right i'll give ya one :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Jan 31 2010, 09:42 AM~16466875
> *real nice work  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx man


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG+Jan 31 2010, 08:38 AM~16466855-->
> 
> 
> 
> WELL YOU CAN DO THE SAME
> ON MINE BRO DONT TRIP! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-R.O. caddy man_@Jan 31 2010, 09:10 PM~16472596
> *Thanx man
> *


 :angry:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 1 2010, 08:57 AM~16475711
> *:angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Jan 28 2010, 06:34 PM~16443305
> *and u told me not to tell anyone.... u cant even keep ur own secret  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 1 2010, 02:47 PM~16478679
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 28 2010, 02:59 PM~16442396
> *All right i'll give ya one :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


beautiful! uso keep up the hard work onelove.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Feb 1 2010, 09:02 PM~16482131
> *beautiful! uso keep up the hard work onelove.
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## Biz-MN

WATCH OUT!! THIS GUY IZ GETTING DOWN!!













> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 28 2010, 03:59 PM~16442396
> *All right i'll give ya one :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 28 2010, 04:59 PM~16442396
> *All right i'll give ya one :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

:biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 12 2010, 05:20 PM~16596188
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHY DOES IT HAVE TO BE ALL BLURY N SHIT!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 12 2010, 06:35 PM~16596337
> *WHY DOES IT HAVE TO BE ALL BLURY N SHIT!
> *


Cause i did it wiff my phone sucka....I was to lazy to grab the cam


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 30 2010, 10:07 PM~16464552
> *:0 O oooo damn that dont sound good
> the trunk  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 I see you selling me the caddy in your future :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb

This thing looking good, good job on the paint. :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Feb 13 2010, 12:34 PM~16602039
> *This thing looking good, good job on the paint.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro..


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 13 2010, 01:16 AM~16599676
> * I see you selling me the caddy in your future  :biggrin:
> *


No way man :biggrin:


----------



## chongo1




----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 13 2010, 03:24 PM~16603282
> *No way man :biggrin:
> *


Well I tried


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 12 2010, 06:32 PM~16596813
> *Cause i did it wiff my phone sucka....I was to lazy to grab the cam
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 14 2010, 08:11 AM~16607906
> *:twak:  :biggrin:
> *


been workin a grip of hours T....U guys back to work now


----------



## UFAMEA

ttt for the caddy man  stay up


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Feb 14 2010, 11:30 AM~16608881
> *ttt for the caddy man  stay up
> *


whats up bro


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 14 2010, 08:11 AM~16607906
> *:twak:  :biggrin:
> *


here i got the camera out just for U :biggrin: 

The rear cut and buffed...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

lookn good big dogg.


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 14 2010, 05:52 PM~16611802
> *here i got the camera out just for U :biggrin:
> 
> The rear cut and buffed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SSSHHHIIITTTTTTT :cheesy: 
NICE MOFO,NICE!


----------



## UFAMEA

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 14 2010, 05:49 PM~16611786
> *whats up bro
> *


im good! just chillin on the west stay bless one.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Feb 14 2010, 08:38 PM~16612614
> *lookn good big dogg.
> *


Thanks Billy....U still need that number?


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Feb 14 2010, 04:52 PM~16611802
> *here i got the camera out just for U :biggrin:
> 
> The rear cut and buffed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Got the other side done last night...I cant wait to start puttin the trim and chrome on


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 14 2010, 08:47 PM~16612689
> *SSSHHHIIITTTTTTT :cheesy:
> NICE MOFO,NICE!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Feb 17 2010, 06:52 PM~16642949
> *Thanks Billy....U still need that number?
> *


yes sir..


----------



## puertorican65




----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Feb 20 2010, 05:14 AM~16668946
> *
> *


  

Got some more panels done this wk end


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Did another panel tonight :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard

man that paint is a damn mirror! :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 22 2010, 10:55 PM~16695098
> *man that paint is a damn mirror! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## 65chevyman

nice patterns too very kool


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman_@Feb 24 2010, 10:03 AM~16710234
> *nice patterns too very kool
> *


Thanks  

Drive side done...Time for assembly start with the best part :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers

Love the color!!!!


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Feb 26 2008, 09:59 PM~10037968
> *ALL RIGHT I BEEN HOLDIN OUT ON THE PICS ...SO HERE ARE SOME NEW ONES
> LAID SOME CANDY ON THE INNERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 so far so good.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

looking clean as hell adam


----------



## 90coupedraggn

all I wanna know is why is this car looking like my long lost twin!!!!
:nicoderm:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=427297&st=60

I smell something funny here!!! looking good bro cant wait to get back on mine!!!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Mar 22 2010, 08:42 PM~16966932
> *all I wanna know is why is this car looking like my long lost twin!!!!
> :nicoderm:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=427297&st=60
> 
> I smell something funny here!!!  looking good bro cant wait to get back on mine!!!
> *


Colors are close but they are way different


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Mar 25 2010, 07:16 PM~17002367
> *Colors are close but they are way different
> *


VERY NICE BRO! :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Been gettin all the lil bullshit done that takes forever


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$




----------



## dekay24

wow, looks good so far dude. :wow:


----------



## cadilinc

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Mar 1 2010, 08:20 PM~16765741
> *Thanks
> 
> Drive side done...Time for assembly start with the best part :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks very nice keep up the good work congratulaions :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## stillrollin

ohhh shiet i like those pattern in the hood looking good vato


----------



## Biz-MN

:thumbsup: Keep grindin MoFokkeR! :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Mar 25 2010, 07:24 PM~17002412
> *Been gettin all the lil bullshit done that takes forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CUZICAN

NICE WORK BRO


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 31 2010, 04:07 PM~17057177
> *NICE WORK BRO
> *


Thanks guys..Its been hard lately workin so many hours but its comin


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Mar 30 2010, 04:04 PM~17046212
> *:thumbsup:  Keep grindin MoFokkeR!  :roflmao:
> *


What up Biz howya been bro


----------



## OURLIFE

hey bro hit me i need ur opinion on somethin bro


----------



## UFAMEA

look's trump tight uso


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

car is looking amazing bro :wow:


----------



## UFAMEA

ttt for the uso


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Apr 7 2010, 06:58 PM~17126818
> *ttt for the uso
> *


Thank bro


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Apr 4 2010, 01:39 AM~17090316
> *look's trump tight uso
> *


How are things goin bro


----------



## UFAMEA

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Apr 8 2010, 04:20 PM~17136881
> *How are things goin bro
> *


great couldn't be happier the familys growin and going in a solid direction keep up the hard work uso.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Apr 9 2010, 05:28 PM~17146904
> *great couldn't be happier the familys growin and going in a solid direction keep up the hard work uso.
> *


Thats a good thing...Thanks  

:biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Mar 4 2007, 09:42 PM~7406326
> *HERE SOME PICS...GOT SOME WORK DONE THIS WK END ....GOT THE MOTOR MOUNTED AND ROLLED THE FRAME SO I CAN FINISH THE OTHER SIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE WITH HIS KID SHOWIN HIM THE ROPES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOVE THE METAL WORK FREACKING SICK.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Apr 15 2010, 05:41 PM~17204832
> *LOVE THE METAL WORK FREACKING SICK.
> *


Thanks man


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

def/welder by trade ugh????? shit is sick gots to give yah that so freaking clean should just clear the frame how about that lol


----------



## OURLIFE

i got the paint today sukka


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Apr 16 2010, 09:08 PM~17216841
> *i got the paint today sukka
> *


What did u get


----------



## C_money23

TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

:wave:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> :wave:
> [/quot
> 
> Sup bro :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG

> :wave:
> [/quot
> 
> Sup bro :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> SUP MOFO?
Click to expand...


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Apr 26 2010, 08:54 AM~17304005
> *SUP MOFO?
> *


Busier than a 3 peckered billy goat ...whats up with u :biggrin:


----------



## Y U H8TIN

CAN I PICK IT UP ALREADY? :biggrin: WHAT'S CRACKING MOFO?


----------



## OURLIFE

here are the pattern colors and the flake


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@May 1 2010, 08:39 PM~17361892
> *here are the pattern colors and the flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice....


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Windshield is in..Mirror kitis in and the top should be finished this wk end


----------



## UFAMEA

lookin good adam it going to be one of hardest caddy to the midwest onelove fam!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@May 9 2010, 09:45 PM~17438417
> *lookin good adam it going to be one of hardest caddy to the midwest onelove fam!
> *


Thanks Big K


----------



## 79cuttybang

That shit is bangin bro!!! Can't wait!! Pictures do no justice.


----------



## CaddyKid253

:worship:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:cheesy:


----------



## OURLIFE

dayuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

lookin tight adam.. get it doggy :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@May 9 2010, 07:30 PM~17437719
> *Windshield is in..Mirror kitis in and the top should be finished this wk end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SHITTTT! :wow:


----------



## crucialjp

This thing is gonna be nice, cant wait to see the end result :thumbsup:


----------



## chaddyb

TTT for fleetwood riders




Its lookin sick bro!


----------



## stillrollin

Dammmmm looking good


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@May 9 2010, 09:30 PM~17437719
> *Windshield is in..Mirror kitis in and the top should be finished this wk end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Getting closer hommie. you'll be out there before you know it wit dis bad mutha.


----------



## lowriders2choppers

luvin this color combo! :biggrin:


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH

:biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@May 14 2010, 09:04 AM~17488244
> *luvin this color combo!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Guys


----------



## caveydd81

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Feb 21 2010, 08:31 PM~16682442
> *
> 
> Got some more panels done this wk end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good homie!!!!!nice!!!!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Dude came thru and hooked my shit up :biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA

LOVIN THEM COLOR IT REMIND ME OF SOMETHING? HUH!.....BEAUTIFUL USO.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

do the back side windows have to be takin out for the top material to be tucked in the sides????


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 17 2010, 09:57 AM~17514158
> *do the back side windows have to be takin out for the top material to be tucked in the sides????
> *


Yes...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

how the pop out? i havent really fucked with my 85 yet to know


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 17 2010, 03:25 PM~17517528
> *how the pop out? i havent really fucked with my 85 yet to know
> *


3 brackets and a long razor...Had my boy take mine out...


----------



## OURLIFE

lookin good bro.... cant wait to see it out.....


----------



## dekay24

lookin good man! :thumbsup: cant wait to see it finished.

p.s. were did you get the mirror kit from?


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 17 2010, 05:01 PM~17518445
> *lookin good man! :thumbsup: cant wait to see it finished.
> 
> p.s. were did you get the mirror kit from?
> *


Mdctinc.com ...Thanks


----------



## OURLIFE

whens it gonna hit the street slacker


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@May 17 2010, 07:10 PM~17519779
> *whens it gonna hit the street slacker
> *


I dont know yet..I havent dropped a release date yet :biggrin: 

U get that paint layed down yet


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@May 17 2010, 06:50 PM~17520204
> *I dont know yet..I havent dropped a release date yet :biggrin:
> 
> U get that paint layed down yet
> *


MUST BE NICE! :cheesy:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Trim is polished and installed


----------



## CUZICAN

HOW MUCH LONGER :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

lookn tight adam. wont b long.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 23 2010, 10:20 PM~17581758
> *HOW MUCH LONGER  :cheesy:
> *


Interior will be back next wk..Batch of chrome will be back next wk then not long.... :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@May 24 2010, 03:42 PM~17589393
> *Interior will be back next wk..Batch of chrome will be back next wk then not long.... :biggrin:
> *


PERFECT.....THEN YOU CAN DELIVER IT TO US BRO! :happysad:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@May 24 2010, 07:50 PM~17591520
> *PERFECT.....THEN YOU CAN DELIVER IT TO US BRO! :happysad:
> *


Its for sale if u want it :0


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@May 24 2010, 07:50 PM~17592366
> *Its for sale if u want it :0
> *


SING TO ME HUMMING BIRD!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@May 25 2010, 02:53 PM~17600201
> *SING TO ME HUMMING BIRD!
> *


hahahaha..u know i cant sell this bitch im in two deep :biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA

lookin good adam :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@May 26 2010, 10:43 PM~17617174
> *lookin good adam :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks big Kita


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@May 26 2010, 06:12 PM~17613503
> *
> hahahaha..u know i cant sell this bitch im in two deep  :biggrin:
> *


i know that feeling. might as well make it the way u want it.


----------



## OURLIFE

no my pattern guys is still sick and you havent come to paint it yet 





> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@May 17 2010, 09:50 PM~17520204
> *I dont know yet..I havent dropped a release date yet :biggrin:
> 
> U get that paint layed down yet
> *


----------



## 84caddy

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

comin together NICE!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 31 2010, 10:12 AM~17653101
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> comin together NICE!
> *


Thanks Joe


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@May 31 2010, 10:06 AM~17653053
> *no my pattern guys is still sick and you havent come to paint it yet
> *


Man its been a rough ride over here..Today is my first day off in months...Been workin 7 10's...thats ok cause im takin the whole summer off :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

ok cool then u should be ready to come help then heh





> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@May 31 2010, 12:37 PM~17653288
> *Man its been a rough ride over here..Today is my first day off in months...Been workin 7 10's...thats ok cause im takin the whole summer off :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@May 26 2010, 04:12 PM~17613503
> *hahahaha..u know i cant sell this bitch im in two deep  :biggrin:
> *



WELL CAN I AT LEAST SIT IN THAT BAD BOY :happysad:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jun 1 2010, 06:33 PM~17667849
> *WELL CAN I AT LEAST SIT IN THAT BAD BOY :happysad:
> *


hell yea...I'll let u grab hold of that Nardi wheel i ordered yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

well it took me 2 days to get 2 yrs of overspray ,dust and dirt outta this engine ..but its finally done i'll get the hood on today


----------



## [email protected]

Nice engine,sick ass car


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jun 6 2010, 11:24 AM~17708319
> *well it took me 2 days to get 2 yrs of overspray ,dust and dirt outta this engine ..but its finally done i'll get the hood on today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 got damn!


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jun 6 2010, 10:24 AM~17708319
> *well it took me 2 days to get 2 yrs of overspray ,dust and dirt outta this engine ..but its finally done i'll get the hood on today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ooooooweeeee! Looks real good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

got the hood back on


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jun 6 2010, 09:33 PM~17712341
> *ooooooweeeee! Looks real good bro :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks guys


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jun 6 2010, 09:24 AM~17708319
> *well it took me 2 days to get 2 yrs of overspray ,dust and dirt outta this engine ..but its finally done i'll get the hood on today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## UFAMEA

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jun 6 2010, 08:47 PM~17712496
> *got the hood back on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


outstanding adam a job well done
:thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jun 7 2010, 10:52 AM~17716308
> *outstanding adam a job well done
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thank You Kita...


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Got a some more chrome goodies in today , also tore the trunk down for a good cleaning...Had to play with it a lil too :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jun 8 2010, 09:52 PM~17733885
> *Got a some more chrome goodies in today , also tore the trunk down for a good cleaning...Had to play with it a lil too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Killin em Homie


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jun 9 2010, 01:28 AM~17734841
> *Killin em Homie
> *


Thanks man..i cant wait till my wheels get here.... :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

Wow how did I miss this thread!? Sick caddy mang!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 9 2010, 08:59 AM~17736300
> *Wow how did I miss this thread!? Sick caddy mang!
> *


Thank you bro


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

this bitch right here is super hard :wow:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jun 8 2010, 09:52 PM~17733885
> *Got a some more chrome goodies in today , also tore the trunk down for a good cleaning...Had to play with it a lil too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammm mofo........ :cheesy: 
badass work adam!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jun 10 2010, 05:46 PM~17752150
> *dammm mofo........ :cheesy:
> badass work adam!
> *


Thanks T.....

Got a lil sum sum in the mail today


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

hell yea adam


----------



## midwestcoast

OOOOOHHHH WEEEE BOY THAT THANG STARTIN TO LOOK GOOD!!!!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

MAD PROPS TO YOU BRO/.......SHES BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Thanks guys...I'm tryin


----------



## OURLIFE

nardi to steer with.............. alpine deck was glowin


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 12 2010, 07:27 PM~17769996
> *MAD PROPS TO YOU BRO/.......SHES BEAUTIFUL!
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## UFAMEA

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jun 12 2010, 03:37 PM~17769136
> *Thanks T.....
> 
> Got a lil sum sum in the mail today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin hard uso


----------



## toxiconer




----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jun 6 2010, 10:24 AM~17708319
> *well it took me 2 days to get 2 yrs of overspray ,dust and dirt outta this engine ..but its finally done i'll get the hood on today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Badass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 14 2010, 09:20 PM~17787619
> *Badass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


Thanks bro......Now if i can get the nose tuned in like yours i'll be doin something....I.E. Had a couple mishaps on the first hops :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jun 15 2010, 09:10 AM~17791884
> *Thanks bro......Now if i can get the nose tuned in like yours i'll be doin something....I.E. Had a couple mishaps on the first hops :biggrin:
> *



Shit happens sometimes....my shit had multiple issues, one being blowing a front hose and soaking the inside of the car. Luckily no interior was in it but it still sucked to clean up. :happysad: Can't wait to see some pics of it in action. :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 15 2010, 11:31 AM~17792884
> *Shit happens sometimes....my shit had multiple issues, one being blowing a front hose and soaking the inside of the car.  Luckily no interior was in it but it still sucked to clean up.  :happysad: Can't wait to see some pics of it in action.  :thumbsup:
> *


Yea some ugly things happened this wk end i'm embarresed to post the pics...lol...But ur right things do happen and i have never had a car with as much power as thing so i am learning...(also i havent hit a switch in 5 yrs ) :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

what did u break


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jun 15 2010, 11:20 AM~17793360
> *Yea some ugly things happened this wk end i'm embarresed to post the pics...lol...But ur right things do happen and i have never had a car with as much power as thing so i am learning...(also i havent hit a switch in 5 yrs ) :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Jun 15 2010, 02:23 PM~17794458
> *what did u break
> *


Couple lil things..Fixed already though....all good


----------



## CustomMachines

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jun 6 2010, 05:24 PM~17708319
> *well it took me 2 days to get 2 yrs of overspray ,dust and dirt outta this engine ..but its finally done i'll get the hood on today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Daaayum, worth two days for sure


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Jun 16 2010, 07:13 AM~17802176
> *Daaayum, worth two days for sure
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## C_money23

TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Here some pics..Been busy latley havent had time to post much but heres the updates...Not much left but driveshaft , exhaust , interior (still waiting), and a couple of nuts and bolts.. :biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jul 15 2010, 07:15 AM~18051996
> *Here some pics..Been busy latley havent had time to post much but heres the updates...Not much left but driveshaft , exhaust , interior (still waiting), and a couple of nuts and bolts.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i know your hella happy adam way too put them man hours in onelove to the top for the midwest king cadillac peace.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jul 15 2010, 11:59 AM~18053516
> *i know your hella happy adam way too put them man hours in onelove to the top for the midwest king cadillac peace.
> *


Thanks Kita..Much respect....And yes i am happy lot of hours, blood, and money but its all worth it


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jun 6 2010, 09:24 AM~17708319
> *well it took me 2 days to get 2 yrs of overspray ,dust and dirt outta this engine ..but its finally done i'll get the hood on today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN LOOKIN GOOD FAM WHEN YOU LOOKING TO BE DONE


----------



## showandgo

lookin great homie


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jul 15 2010, 02:24 PM~18054683
> *MAN LOOKIN GOOD FAM  WHEN YOU LOOKING TO BE DONE
> *


Hopefully by the end of this month...Waiting on my interior guy...He be bullshitin :angry:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 15 2010, 03:23 PM~18055179
> *lookin great homie
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

lookin damn good


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 9 2010, 07:38 PM~17742169
> *this bitch right here is super hard :wow:
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jun 6 2010, 12:24 PM~17708319
> *well it took me 2 days to get 2 yrs of overspray ,dust and dirt outta this engine ..but its finally done i'll get the hood on today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :run: :wow: :run: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jul 15 2010, 05:51 PM~18055464
> *Hopefully by the end of this month...Waiting on my interior guy...He be bullshitin :angry:
> *


 :0 beautiful job bro


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 16 2010, 10:54 AM~18061182
> *:0  beautiful job bro
> *


Thanks


----------



## CUZICAN

Is it Time Yet


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jul 18 2010, 08:59 AM~18073511
> *Is it Time Yet
> *


Thanks guys....and its close :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$+Jul 16 2010, 05:24 AM~18059799-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin damn good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Jul 16 2010, 08:26 AM~18060314
> *:wow: :run: :wow: :run: :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

:run: i cant wait for it to be done!!!!!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jul 19 2010, 12:59 PM~18082829
> *:run: i cant wait for it to be done!!!!!
> *


You and me both....Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

i wonder if the bumper will even touch the ground heh


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Jul 19 2010, 02:49 PM~18083887
> *i wonder if the bumper will even touch the ground heh
> *


I guess will have to wait and c wont we Ya hater


----------



## OURLIFE

no hatin here jus motivational speaking hah


----------



## bigtdawg

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jul 19 2010, 03:56 PM~18084878
> *I guess will have to wait and c wont we Ya hater
> *


lol! 



ttt for a nice lac


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE+Jul 19 2010, 07:00 PM~18085910-->
> 
> 
> 
> no hatin here jus motivational speaking hah
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you the one that needs the motivation......My shit will be done here soon.....lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigtdawg_@Jul 20 2010, 12:12 AM~18089612
> *lol!
> ttt for a nice lac
> *


Thanks Big Dawg


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

damn bro! almost there! wish I was at your status! Im still tryin to get my shit in Rollin chassis status! I have a LONG way to go after reading ur build! its lookin good bro!


----------



## OURLIFE

paintin in 2 weeks u gonna bring ur punk ass up here or what


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Jul 22 2010, 02:46 PM~18113444
> *paintin in 2 weeks u gonna bring ur punk ass up here or what
> *


will see where im at ..Its gettin really close like im gonna drive it any day close ...I aint stoppin till it on the road


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jul 22 2010, 09:32 AM~18110806
> *damn bro! almost there! wish I was at your status! Im still tryin to get my shit in Rollin chassis status! I have a LONG way to go after reading ur build! its lookin good bro!
> *


U will be there before u know it...I took my time and missed out on alot of road time but i didnt half ass nothin and i'm glad i didnt...Thanks


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Well i finally took the lac for its first ride tonight and everything went good..Still some loose ends to finish but ran like a dream..Should be on the road soon and i cant wait...I broke this car down on Thanksgivin wk end in 2005 its been long over due..Also got my guts back yesterday so that will be goin in tommorrow..Also made the stainless steel exhaust which was a bitch.Tig welded it all up sounds good a lil loud but not to bad..Also i have to get some tires on the new rims:biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jul 28 2010, 11:44 PM~18169869
> *Well i finally took the lac for its first ride tonight and everything went good..Still some loose ends to finish but ran like a dream..Should be on the road soon and i cant wait...I broke this car down on Thanksgivin wk end in 2005 its been long over due..Also got my guts back yesterday so that will be goin in tommorrow..Also made the stainless steel exhaust which was a bitch.Tig welded it all up sounds good a lil loud but not to bad..Also i have to get some tires on the new rims:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

damn bro lookin good (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster

Hell Yeah


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> :0
> [/b]





> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jul 29 2010, 10:14 AM~18173301-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn bro lookin good (no ****) :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-weatmaster_@Jul 29 2010, 03:51 PM~18176263
> *Hell Yeah
> *


Thanks guys


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jul 28 2010, 09:44 PM~18169869
> *Well i finally took the lac for its first ride tonight and everything went good..Still some loose ends to finish but ran like a dream..Should be on the road soon and i cant wait...I broke this car down on Thanksgivin wk end in 2005 its been long over due..Also got my guts back yesterday so that will be goin in tommorrow..Also made the stainless steel exhaust which was a bitch.Tig welded it all up sounds good a lil loud but not to bad..Also i have to get some tires on the new rims:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jul 28 2010, 09:44 PM~18169869
> *Well i finally took the lac for its first ride tonight and everything went good..Still some loose ends to finish but ran like a dream..Should be on the road soon and i cant wait...I broke this car down on Thanksgivin wk end in 2005 its been long over due..Also got my guts back yesterday so that will be goin in tommorrow..Also made the stainless steel exhaust which was a bitch.Tig welded it all up sounds good a lil loud but not to bad..Also i have to get some tires on the new rims:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SSSHHHHIIITTTTTT!!!!!!
THAT MOFO IS BAD ADAM!

GOOD JOB BRO!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN+Jul 30 2010, 07:14 AM~18183824-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RO68RAG_@Aug 1 2010, 09:07 PM~18202382
> *SSSHHHHIIITTTTTT!!!!!!
> THAT MOFO IS BAD ADAM!
> 
> GOOD JOB BRO!
> *


Thanks T.....i was out driving it last night i forgot how ppl react to lowriders ...shit is funny to me..ppl asking me why i didnt put 22's on it ect....Why is it its always a loud mufucca talkin bout he got this and that at the house and he rode up in a bucket


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Aug 2 2010, 10:41 AM~18205379
> *Thanks man
> Thanks T.....i was out driving it last night i forgot how ppl react to lowriders ...shit is funny to me..ppl asking me why i didnt put 22's on it ect....Why is it its always a loud mufucca talkin bout he got this and that at the house and he rode up in a bucket
> *


x2 some english guy asked me that..... I told him "Cause I couldnt do this" and then dropped it down :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jul 30 2010, 06:14 AM~18183824
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 2 2010, 08:46 AM~18205403
> *x2 some english guy asked me that..... I told him "Cause I couldnt do this" and then dropped it down :biggrin:
> *


Thats always the best :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Aug 2 2010, 01:41 PM~18207477
> *x2
> *


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253+Aug 2 2010, 01:41 PM~18207477-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CUZICAN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jul 30 2010, 07:14 AM~18183824
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> x2
> [/b]
Click to expand...

x85!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Aug 2 2010, 07:41 AM~18205379
> *Thanks man
> Thanks T.....i was out driving it last night i forgot how ppl react to lowriders ...shit is funny to me..ppl asking me why i didnt put 22's on it ect....Why is it its always a loud mufucca talkin bout he got this and that at the house and he rode up in a bucket
> *


THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT..........
WE HAVE MILLIONS OF THEM BROKE DICKS
OUT HERE TOO! :biggrin: 
GOOD JOB BRO!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Feb 26 2008, 10:59 PM~10037968
> *ALL RIGHT I BEEN HOLDIN OUT ON THE PICS ...SO HERE ARE SOME NEW ONES
> LAID SOME CANDY ON THE INNERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:h5: looks real good bro!!!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Been gettin it ready for the appraiser tommorrow...Spent the whole day on the back half of the car....Should be on the road by the end of next week if all goes well


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow: :boink: :wow: :boink: :wow: :boink: :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SICC WIT IT :wow:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Aug 5 2010, 08:21 PM~18240324-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :boink: :wow: :boink: :wow: :boink: :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Aug 5 2010, 08:33 PM~18240450
> *SICC WIT IT :wow:
> *


Thanks


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Aug 5 2010, 08:13 PM~18240235
> *Been gettin it ready for the appraiser tommorrow...Spent the whole day on the back half of the car....Should be on the road by the end of next week if all goes well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BADASS pic right here! Car looks awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Aug 5 2010, 10:33 PM~18242136
> *BADASS pic right here! Car looks awesome! :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru+Aug 5 2010, 11:33 PM~18242136-->
> 
> 
> 
> BADASS pic right here! Car looks awesome! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CaddyKid253_@Aug 6 2010, 12:56 AM~18242610
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

:biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Aug 6 2010, 01:39 PM~18246460
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   long time coming


----------



## weatmaster

Just WoW!

So the Fleet seems to be done in a few days - when you are goin to deliver ?


----------



## dekay24

she looks good out in the sun. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN+Aug 6 2010, 03:13 PM~18246733-->
> 
> 
> 
> long time coming
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might of just named my car :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 12:02 AM~18249951
> *Just WoW!
> 
> So the Fleet seems to be done in a few days - when you are goin to deliver ?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know but i cant wait :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dekay24_@Aug 7 2010, 08:39 AM~18251172
> *she looks good out in the sun.  :0  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks


----------



## CaddyKid253

i have more pics of your car on my phone then i have of my own!
this is my background pic


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Aug 7 2010, 09:13 AM~18251518
> *You might of just named my car :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Aug 9 2010, 12:29 AM~18261967
> *i have more pics of your car on my phone then i have of my own!
> this is my background pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn man thanks..appreciate that...Its really not that hard and dosent cost that much either...You can do yours the same way...The funny part is most of that come from the junkyard...I remember pullin it , it was 15 degrees out lololol..Lots of polishing thats all


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 9 2010, 03:13 AM~18262641
> *
> *


shhhh dont tell anyone man.... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

would you happen to have any parts to change my coupe side windows to the fleetwood quarters windows? LMK please :naughty:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 9 2010, 10:49 AM~18264165
> *would you happen to have any parts to change my coupe side windows to the fleetwood quarters windows? LMK please :naughty:
> *


I sure dont bro...I wish i could help u out....I will keep my eyes open in the jyds round here for ya....


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Aug 9 2010, 04:05 PM~18265777
> *I sure dont bro...I wish i could help u out....I will keep my eyes open in the jyds round here for ya....
> *


:h5: thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Aug 9 2010, 08:47 AM~18263744
> *shhhh dont tell anyone man.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Me and my boy cleanin the rides up gettin ready for a cruise
Damn it feels good to finally roll this bitch..lol


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Aug 27 2010, 09:47 PM~18424726
> *Me and my boy cleanin the rides up gettin ready for a cruise
> Damn it feels good to finally roll this bitch..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 29 2010, 08:25 PM~18436177
> *:worship: :worship:
> *


 :biggrin: ...U know that felling

Got the rest of my guts back and in to..


----------



## Mr Minnesota

Looks good Bro.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Aug 29 2010, 11:58 PM~18438050
> *Looks good Bro.
> *


Thanks man..How ya been...Hope all is good up there and tell everyone i said hey


----------



## ridingcleanon13

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Aug 27 2010, 10:47 PM~18424726
> *Me and my boy cleanin the rides up gettin ready for a cruise
> Damn it feels good to finally roll this bitch..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: that's a nice fleetwood :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Aug 5 2010, 09:13 PM~18240235
> *Been gettin it ready for the appraiser tommorrow...Spent the whole day on the back half of the car....Should be on the road by the end of next week if all goes well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jun 6 2010, 11:24 AM~17708319
> *well it took me 2 days to get 2 yrs of overspray ,dust and dirt outta this engine ..but its finally done i'll get the hood on today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: say homie pm me back and tell me what kind of moter that is that's nice you see I got me a 85 fleetwood with that 4.1 but I want 2 pull it out and go back with a chevy 350 is that what that is


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Sep 3 2010, 02:02 PM~18480087
> *Thanks man..How ya been...Hope all is good up there and tell everyone i said hey
> *


WON'T YOU COME DOWN AND SAY ''WHATS UP PARTNA''! :0 

BRING THAT HOE TO THE CITIES ON THE 18TH MOFO!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13+Sep 3 2010, 04:02 PM~18480500-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: that's a nice fleetwood  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2010, 04:14 PM~18480574
> *:wow: say homie pm me back and tell me what kind of moter that is that's nice you see I got me a 85 fleetwood with that 4.1 but I want 2 pull it out and go back with a chevy 350 is that what that is
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 350
> <!--QuoteBegin-RO68RAG_@Sep 3 2010, 05:55 PM~18481314
> *WON'T YOU COME DOWN AND SAY ''WHATS UP PARTNA''! :0
> 
> BRING THAT HOE TO THE CITIES ON THE 18TH MOFO!
> *


hahah..Man i just went back to work tuesday T...I cant be missin no time either..Love to come kick it with u mofos though :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Aug 27 2010, 10:47 PM~18424726
> *Me and my boy cleanin the rides up gettin ready for a cruise
> Damn it feels good to finally roll this bitch..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CoONGRATS on the build - all those late nites and hard work finally paid off

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Aug 27 2010, 11:47 PM~18424726
> *Me and my boy cleanin the rides up gettin ready for a cruise
> Damn it feels good to finally roll this bitch..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: , did you flange your top wen you put the moonroof in?


----------



## showandgo

looks great homie, good to see it out. very impressive


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

lookin good mayne, bet your excited, hey your grass needs a trim fool..lol :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by 84caddy+Sep 5 2010, 08:30 AM~18490544-->
> 
> 
> 
> CoONGRATS on the build - all those late nites and hard work finally paid off
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 64 [email protected] 5 2010, 09:43 AM~18490846
> *:wow: , did you flange your top wen you put the moonroof in?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No..I did it like a stock caddy roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 03:27 PM~18492455
> *looks great homie, good to see it out. very impressive
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jimmy
> <!--QuoteBegin-DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Sep 5 2010, 06:41 PM~18493277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good mayne, bet your excited, hey your grass needs a trim fool..lol :biggrin:
> *


lolol..Shoulda seen that shit bout a month ago Billy.....I couldnt even see my german shepard it was so long...Thanks ....How thing ur way..hope all is well with ya man


----------



## KAKALAK

Hey bro, would you happen to have any of the trim pieces for the vinyl top on the fleetwood. PM Me if you do thanks bro!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 28 2010, 03:33 PM~18683539
> *Hey bro, would you happen to have any of the trim pieces for the vinyl top on the fleetwood. PM Me if you do thanks bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lemme look in my box of goodies....I'll let u know..


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Had the oil changed....Its funny how i put this whole car together then take it to a shop to get the oil changed... :biggrin: Wish i had my camera cause my phone sucks ass takin pics


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Oh yea and while i was down there he just happened to have some 13's down there ..I know there gettin hard to come by these days so i swooped them up rught quick..I think he set me up :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG

YOU GOING TO VEGAS MOFO? :happysad:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Oct 3 2010, 07:49 PM~18726556
> *YOU GOING TO VEGAS MOFO? :happysad:
> *


I was putin somthin together at the last minute and then got called to go to work so no :angry:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Took some pics before the weather gets bad i know it wont be long and the snow will be fallin round here...Plus i got a new droid x and the camera is sick on this thing :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood




----------



## UFAMEA

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Oct 17 2010, 01:04 PM~18833817
> *Took some pics before the weather gets bad i know it wont be long and the snow will be fallin round here...Plus i got a new droid x and the camera is sick on this thing :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


adam the car turnout beautiful bro your in there with the best of them cant wait to see it in person enjoy it and have funn and god bless you homie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

im lovin it like micky dz lol


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA+Oct 17 2010, 02:33 PM~18833950-->
> 
> 
> 
> adam the car turnout beautiful bro your in there with the best of them cant wait to see it in person enjoy it and have funn and god bless you homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Kita means alot...
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Oct 17 2010, 03:14 PM~18834152
> *im lovin it like micky dz lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Oct 17 2010, 01:04 PM~18833817
> *Took some pics before the weather gets bad i know it wont be long and the snow will be fallin round here...Plus i got a new droid x and the camera is sick on this thing :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LET ME BARROW IT BRO!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Oct 17 2010, 06:44 PM~18835500
> *LET ME BARROW IT BRO!
> *


Come on ...u got it


----------



## OUTHOPU

She looks good as hell with the sun beating down on her.

Good job man.


----------



## OURLIFE

pictures really dont do it justice...... this lac is sick in person.....


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Oct 17 2010, 02:04 PM~18833817
> *Took some pics before the weather gets bad i know it wont be long and the snow will be fallin round here...Plus i got a new droid x and the camera is sick on this thing :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks badass bro, I love this photo ^^^^ :yes:

You lucky fuckers, we still don't have the droid x up here yet, I want one :happysad:


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Oct 17 2010, 09:04 PM~18833817
> *Took some pics before the weather gets bad i know it wont be long and the snow will be fallin round here...Plus i got a new droid x and the camera is sick on this thing :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh man,
look at this shot - bad to the bone


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Oct 2 2010, 08:54 PM~18720775
> *Had the oil changed....Its funny how i put this whole car together then take it to a shop to get the oil changed... :biggrin:  Wish i had my camera cause my phone sucks ass takin pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I BET THE GUY THAT CHANGED THE OIL WAS LIKE THIS hno: THE WHOLE TIME :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Oct 17 2010, 08:08 PM~18836309-->
> 
> 
> 
> She looks good as hell with the sun beating down on her.
> Good job man.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks man appreciate the comments...Ive seen your work and u get down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 08:19 PM~18836417
> *pictures really dont do it justice...... this lac is sick in person.....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what up dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 11:40 PM~18838498
> *Looks badass bro, I love this photo ^^^^ :yes:
> 
> You lucky fuckers, we still don't have the droid x up here yet, I want one  :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol just tryin to be like you :biggrin: Get ur hands on the x you will love it
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 05:00 AM~18839580
> *Oh man,
> look at this shot - bad to the bone
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HECHO EN MEXICO_@Oct 18 2010, 09:02 AM~18840221
> *I BET THE GUY THAT CHANGED THE OIL WAS LIKE THIS hno: THE WHOLE TIME :biggrin:
> *


He saw pics as i was building it ...He is a friend of mine a older guy..He just shook his head and laughed me :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

whats up fam..... some dude hit the front of my car and did 700 in damage.... im pissed but their insurance is covering it soo its all good..... sucks after jus havin it sprayed..... how much u charge me to wet sand and buff lol....


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Oct 18 2010, 11:15 AM~18841027
> *lol just tryin to be like you  :biggrin:  Get ur hands on the x you will love it
> 
> 
> He saw pics as i was building it ...He is a friend of mine a older guy..He just shook his head and laughed me  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: . I bet I will, I've had the canadian version of the droid for 6 months now and I love it, I can only imagine how nice the X is :wow: 

My Dad does the same shit with my caddy, shakes his head cuz he's a mechanic but has helped me a TON :rofl:


----------



## Y U H8TIN

CAR LOOKS NAAAASTY BRO!!   WHEN CAN I PICK IT UP ? :biggrin: 

HOW YOU BEEN MOFO?


----------



## 4DA702

:0 I always skipped this topic for some reason. Car is super cleean! :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

aye homie, where did you get your streering wheel adapter? the 1 i got is whack compared to that one..


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN+Oct 18 2010, 07:08 PM~18845093-->
> 
> 
> 
> CAR LOOKS NAAAASTY BRO!!     WHEN CAN I PICK  IT UP ?  :biggrin:
> 
> HOW YOU BEEN MOFO?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Been good man....Sorry cant let u get it cause ta ta asked first
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 09:21 PM~18846729
> *:0  I always skipped this topic for some reason. Car is super cleean! :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks man
> <!--QuoteBegin-fleetwoodpimpin_@Oct 19 2010, 11:01 AM~18850677
> *aye homie, where did you get your streering wheel adapter? the 1 i got is whack compared to that one..
> *


Crowders.com..They got the wheel to


----------



## midwestcoast

MAN ITS BEEN A MIN SINCE IVE BEEN ON HERE LAC IS LOOKN REAL NICE AND IVE GOT SUM PPL UP IN YOUR AREA SO IMA HAVE 2 PAY YOU A VISIT! GOOD SHIT I GUESS IM UP NEXT :yessad:


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

thanks bro.....site must be down


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Oct 19 2010, 05:38 PM~18853861
> *MAN ITS BEEN A MIN SINCE IVE BEEN ON HERE LAC IS LOOKN REAL NICE AND IVE GOT SUM PPL UP IN YOUR AREA SO IMA HAVE 2 PAY YOU A VISIT! GOOD SHIT I GUESS IM UP NEXT :yessad:
> *


Man we need to hook up for real man......damn its supposed to be nice this week to ..thanks for the props homie


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Oct 19 2010, 06:37 PM~18855004
> *Man we need to hook up for real man......damn its supposed to be nice this week to ..thanks for the props homie
> *


THATS WASSUP HOMIE IM DOWN MY LAC'S NOT FINISHED YET BUT IM LOOKN 2 BRING IT BACC SOON I PMME YOU MY # SO HIT ME UP :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

do you remember who had that coupe and did the fleetwood quarter window swap?


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 20 2010, 07:02 AM~18858974
> *do you remember who had that coupe and did the fleetwood quarter window swap?
> *


Billy boy.......Dead presidents


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Oct 20 2010, 06:38 PM~18862892
> *Billy boy.......Dead presidents
> *


yeah I found out, thanks!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Man haven't been on ur topic for a while. Your shit came out hella clean bro! Man.. Wish I was rollin too!


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Oct 19 2010, 10:20 AM~18850824
> *Been good man....Sorry cant let u get it cause ta ta asked first
> *


 :run: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriders2choppers

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Aug 30 2010, 12:25 AM~18437818
> *:biggrin: ...U know that felling
> 
> Got the rest of my guts back and in to..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



someone local do the seats? they turned out perfect.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Nov 11 2010, 08:39 AM~19041450
> *someone local do the seats?  they turned out perfect.
> *


Yea he's outta lansing IL...if ur interested hit me up i'll hook u up with him ..hes good ppls


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Nov 16 2010, 07:43 PM~19086681
> *Yea he's outta lansing IL...if ur interested hit me up i'll hook u up with him ..hes good ppls
> *


I THINK YOU CAN UPDATE YOUR PIC
ON YOUR AVATAR MOFO! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Dec 21 2010, 02:08 PM~19384758
> *I THINK YOU CAN UPDATE YOUR PIC
> ON YOUR AVATAR MOFO! :biggrin:
> *


:0 :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru




----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## MR.BOUNDED

GREAT BUILD BRO!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG+Dec 21 2010, 12:08 PM~19384758-->
> 
> 
> 
> I THINK YOU CAN UPDATE YOUR PIC
> ON YOUR AVATAR MOFO! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol that pic was from 2002...I still cant believe i completly restored that thing...lol..Imma have to post some pics of my new toy....I should be paintin some time this week....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 05:15 PM~19386857
> *:0 :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 11:20 PM~19421084
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 64 [email protected] 25 2010, 11:56 PM~19421237
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.BOUNDED_@Dec 26 2010, 03:34 AM~19422019
> *GREAT BUILD BRO!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thank you


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Dec 26 2010, 08:37 AM~19422368
> *Lol that pic was from 2002...I still cant believe i completly restored that thing...lol..Imma have to post some pics of my new toy....I should be paintin some time this week....
> *


SO YOU COMING TO PAINT MINE RIGHT BUDDY? :happysad:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Hell yea..U know im down to always paint..So when u bringing it down? :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Dec 28 2010, 05:13 PM~19442509
> *Hell yea..U know im down to always paint..So when u bringing it down? :biggrin:
> *


IM HOPING MAY -JUNE.......... :happysad:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

nice build and wats the length on the slip yolk?


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID+Dec 28 2010, 07:55 PM~19443282-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice build and wats the length on the slip yolk?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9in no spring..pinned in the transmission
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Dec 28 2010, 11:32 PM~19445674
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Winter sucks


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jan 31 2011, 06:38 PM~19748912
> *Winter sucks
> *


:yessad:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jan 31 2011, 05:38 PM~19748912
> *Winter sucks
> *


 :yessad: :banghead:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 31 2011, 07:11 PM~19749230
> *:yessad:  :banghead:
> 
> 
> *


Wait till u see my lastest creation...Almost done be ready in a week or two....No one saw this one coming....lol :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Apr 12 2011, 01:49 PM~20320897
> *Wait till u see my lastest creation...Almost done be ready in a week or two....No one saw this one coming....lol :biggrin:
> *


MUST BE NICE....I CANT EVEN FINISH ONE!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Apr 13 2011, 07:03 PM~20332185
> *MUST BE NICE....I CANT EVEN FINISH ONE!
> *


This is a lil unfinished business from when i was a teenager....not a lo lo but nice...always wanted one...Rims just came in imma get all together and post some pics


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Apr 16 2011, 01:15 PM~20352187
> *This is a lil unfinished business from when i was a teenager....not a lo lo but nice...always wanted one...Rims just came in imma get all together and post some pics
> *


be to be gettin your post on!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

ok a lil update ..havent been driving the caddy much (which is about to change) for a couple of reasons...One the door jambs were whooped cause of the overspray and cut and buff plus needed all new rubbers in the doors...Doors are back on with all new rubber (thanks to KAKLAK) and seal up great..Dynamatted the entire car ...Installing new rear deck aka package tray then interior goes back in...



Also this spoiled bitch takes alot of my time hahaha


----------



## dj kurse 1

TTT


----------



## LacN_Thru

MidwestFleetwood said:


> ok a lil update ..havent been driving the caddy much (which is about to change) for a couple of reasons...One the door jambs were whooped cause of the overspray and cut and buff plus needed all new rubbers in the doors...Doors are back on with all new rubber (thanks to KAKLAK) and seal up great..Dynamatted the entire car ...Installing new rear deck aka package tray then interior goes back in...
> 
> 
> 
> Also this spoiled bitch takes alot of my time hahaha


Good to see :thumbsup:

Those 5 liters are fun, I miss my old one :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds

T T T


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

[/QUOTE]



dj kurse 1 said:


> TTT


:wave:


LacN_Thru said:


> Good to see :thumbsup:
> 
> Those 5 liters are fun, I miss my old one :biggrin:




Man i love that car...Gets me in trouble alot though..Took it on the Hot Rod Power Tour and had a blast with it


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

...............................


----------



## KAKALAK

thanks :h5: I love those style of mustangs too!!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

OK......Finalllllllllly got my headliner in..Interior guy came out and hooked me up...of course i had to help though which i did mind considering i didnt have a headliner board and had to c how he was gonna do this....i will be driver this car this week....August already and had it out twice...damn shame

First he glued in this real hard foam which is nice cause it wont sag but u can mold it..this acts as the board










Once he had that fit and glued in it was time for the material










I had to install the sails to see what it look like




























Also cut the rear out and installed a larger plate so i could install larger speakers and more of them










Also used eastwoods sound deadner...










Post more later gonna install the rest of the interior today


----------



## weatmaster

lookin good


----------



## dirttydeeds

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


MidwestFleetwood said:


> OK......Finalllllllllly got my headliner in..Interior guy came out and hooked me up...of course i had to help though which i did mind considering i didnt have a headliner board and had to c how he was gonna do this....i will be driver this car this week....August already and had it out twice...damn shame
> 
> First he glued in this real hard foam which is nice cause it wont sag but u can mold it..this acts as the board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once he had that fit and glued in it was time for the material
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to install the sails to see what it look like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also cut the rear out and installed a larger plate so i could install larger speakers and more of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also used eastwoods sound deadner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post more later gonna install the rest of the interior today


----------



## CrazyCutlas

ttt.. very nice car man ... an inspiration for me to make a clean ride outta my 84 coupe....:thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

weatmaster said:


> lookin good






dirttydeeds said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:






CrazyCutlas said:


> ttt.. very nice car man ... an inspiration for me to make a clean ride outta my 84 coupe....:thumbsup:


Thanks ..and go for it man...


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Interior back in...Detailing her up...


----------



## KAKALAK

looking good!!


----------



## LacN_Thru

MidwestFleetwood said:


> OK......Finalllllllllly got my headliner in..Interior guy came out and hooked me up...of course i had to help though which i did mind considering i didnt have a headliner board and had to c how he was gonna do this....i will be driver this car this week....August already and had it out twice...damn shame
> 
> First he glued in this real hard foam which is nice cause it wont sag but u can mold it..this acts as the board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once he had that fit and glued in it was time for the material
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to install the sails to see what it look like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also cut the rear out and installed a larger plate so i could install larger speakers and more of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also used eastwoods sound deadner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post more later gonna install the rest of the interior today


Looks real nice :thumbsup: . I did the headliner the same way in mine, minus the foam, mine is just pulled super tight and hanging, though you can't tell it's hanging. 

Get that clean bitch back out on the streets where it belongs :yes:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Got it cleaned up and took it to a lil car show sat ...Felt good to be behind the wheel again


----------



## LacN_Thru

MidwestFleetwood said:


> Got it cleaned up and took it to a lil car show sat ...Felt good to be behind the wheel again


Looks good, I love that lockup :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

LacN_Thru said:


> Looks good, I love that lockup :yes: :thumbsup:


Thanks brother


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

MidwestFleetwood said:


> Got it cleaned up and took it to a lil car show sat ...Felt good to be behind the wheel again


KILERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

64 CRAWLING said:


> KILERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks


----------



## regal ryda

Cleeeeaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## dirttydeeds

TTT


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

regal ryda said:


> Cleeeeaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn





dirttydeeds said:


> TTT


----------



## arabretard

man the car is looking great! love the motor, interior and stance fully locked up. great work homie


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

arabretard said:


> man the car is looking great! love the motor, interior and stance fully locked up. great work homie


Thanks man.....


----------



## KAKALAK

MidwestFleetwood said:


> Thanks


that engine is looking mean bro!!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Lac To The Top


----------



## CovetedStyle

just went threw the build my friend.. look'n good!


----------



## BIG BOPPER

MidwestFleetwood said:


> Got it cleaned up and took it to a lil car show sat ...Felt good to be behind the wheel again


damnn your ride came out lookn good homie great work


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

BIG BOPPER said:


> damnn your ride came out lookn good homie great work


Thank you sir


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

CovetedStyle said:


> just went threw the build my friend.. look'n good!


Thanks


----------



## KAKALAK

:boink:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Streetlow mag show..Had a good time and finally got a to meet and chill with alot of good peeps from the Chitown area...


----------



## BIG BOPPER

clea ride bro n up in person even better saw it at the show yesterday lookin real good major props


----------



## GoodTimes317

This is one badass coupe.. went through the whole build... AMAZING!!!:worship:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

1986Oscar said:


> This is one badass coupe.. went through the whole build... AMAZING!!!:worship:





BIG BOPPER said:


> clea ride bro n up in person even better saw it at the show yesterday lookin real good major props


Thanks....uffin:.....


----------



## BIG BOPPER

MidwestFleetwood said:


> Thanks....uffin:.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

Damn clean fleetwood G keep up the good work homie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

LOOKS LIKE YOU HAD THE BADDEST OUT THERE


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> Damn clean fleetwood G keep up the good work homie






64 CRAWLING said:


> LOOKS LIKE YOU HAD THE BADDEST OUT THERE


I wouldnt say that..There were some nice cars there...Just happy to see a lowrider event in Indiana...Thanks


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i mean far as lacs go but yea i feel ya


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

64 CRAWLING said:


> i mean far as lacs go but yea i feel ya


I took first in 89 and below in full custom luxory....Homeboy that took second has a bad lac...From Together CC...His paint job had my ass..lol He has a nice car


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

64 CRAWLING said:


> i mean far as lacs go but yea i feel ya


:biggrin::biggrin: Heres one for ya


----------



## BIG BOPPER

MidwestFleetwood said:


> :biggrin::biggrin: Heres one for ya


nice pic n congrats on ur win


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

MidwestFleetwood said:


> :biggrin::biggrin: Heres one for ya


u mean 4 for ya lol


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

BIG BOPPER said:


> nice pic n congrats on ur win


THanks man



64 CRAWLING said:


> u mean 4 for ya lol


 haha


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Somebody come get this thing...I dont drive it......


----------



## weatmaster

I will


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

im serious ..i dont want the car anymore.....i dont drive it ..it sits in the garage....


----------



## Up on3

I don't how u can put a price on this caddy!! Well built homie..


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Well we all know were gonna lose money on them if we sell them ...Its a tuff one...I hate to see the her just sit there...


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Up on3 said:


> I don't how u can put a price on this caddy!! Well built homie..


Thanks btw


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Been a min hommie, this is G, mann don't sell dat bad mofo. to much time/money went into this one...good lookin Fleet.


----------



## GoodTimes317

Love this coupe.. That thing is SUPER clean..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

AT LEAT TAKE IT TO THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> Been a min hommie, this is G, mann don't sell dat bad mofo. to much time/money went into this one...good lookin Fleet.


What up g ...How ya been homie..things are good here..been working alot 



GoodTimes317 said:


> Love this coupe.. That thing is SUPER clean..


Thanks sir



64 CRAWLING said:


> AT LEAT TAKE IT TO THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW


No i want someone else to take it to Vegas and not bring it back..


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Had it out last night...Fired right up and runs perfect..

ITS FOR SALE....I dont drive it it just sits there...


----------



## KAKALAK

I can't believe what I'm seeing


----------



## GoodTimes317

jw.. Whats the ticket?


----------



## KAKALAK

GoodTimes317 said:


> jw.. Whats the ticket?


go ahead big money!! :cheesy:


----------



## phx rider

MidwestFleetwood said:


> Had it out last night...Fired right up and runs perfect..
> 
> ITS FOR SALE....I dont drive it it just sits there...


Pm me a price if your serious


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

phx rider said:


> Pm me a price if your serious


pm sent


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

*------------------------------------FOR SALE-------------------------------------------------

No Resonable offer will be refused ..................

DO NOT LOW BALL ME 
I KNOW WHAT ITS WORTH*


----------



## Thebluedragon

Nice ride yo


----------



## RO68RAG

MidwestFleetwood said:


> *------------------------------------FOR SALE-------------------------------------------------
> 
> No Resonable offer will be refused ..................
> 
> DO NOT LOW BALL ME
> I KNOW WHAT ITS WORTH*


BRO........YOU SELLING MY RIDE HUH? PM ME YOUR NUMBER MOFO!


----------



## TEMPER909IE

this bitch is the shit, very nice!


----------



## CadillacsFinest

Wicked Caddy Homie


----------



## CADDY CREW

Nice caddy 2tt.


----------



## dirttydeeds

TTMFT


----------



## timmnm77

i went tho the whole thead this caddy is a bad ass mofo love the fleetwood homie good luck on sale :worship:


----------



## beto254

TTT BAD AZZ BUILD , ONE DAY ILL DO THE SAME :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoscustoms

Clean caddy


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

Clean fleet


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

beto254 said:


> TTT BAD AZZ BUILD , ONE DAY ILL DO THE SAME :thumbsup:





gizmoscustoms said:


> Clean caddy





408CADDYCREW_G said:


> Clean fleet


Thanks....I think imma keep her and throw some miles on it this summer


----------



## weatmaster

Now that´s a plan


----------



## Boone

Looking good homie...


----------



## KAKALAK

Ttt


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

i put a lift in my barn...so i can work on her now









have lots of projects going on


----------



## RO68RAG

MidwestFleetwood said:


> i put a lift in my barn...so i can work on her now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have lots of projects going on


must be nice mofo!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

RO68RAG said:


> must be nice mofo!

































LMAO......How you been T..Finally moved into my new crib..Has a 40x70 shop...BTW it is nice ..No more laying on the ground for me ..Getting to old for that shit,HAHA

Have to come down and check me out ..I'll be putting in a paint booth soon


----------



## Y U H8TIN

MidwestFleetwood said:


> LMAO......How you been T..Finally moved into my new crib..Has a 40x70 shop...BTW it is nice ..No more laying on the ground for me ..Getting to old for that shit,HAHA
> 
> Have to come down and check me out ..I'll be putting in a paint booth soon


shit!!! brother adam ain't playing!! looks nice bro.


----------



## KAKALAK

Man I'm hating on u bro!! I hope the taxes on the barn put u in the poor house and the termites eat ur house up. 


MidwestFleetwood said:


> LMAO......How you been T..Finally moved into my new crib..Has a 40x70 shop...BTW it is nice ..No more laying on the ground for me ..Getting to old for that shit,HAHA
> 
> Have to come down and check me out ..I'll be putting in a paint booth soon


----------



## Royalty

Where's your shop? Oh its across my lake. Rediculous! Congrats


----------



## BIG BOPPER

MidwestFleetwood said:


> i put a lift in my barn...so i can work on her now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have lots of projects going on


:thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

whyyyyyy??:run::around: one of the builds that inspire my build! sad to see you selling it bro! 




MidwestFleetwood said:


> Somebody come get this thing...I dont drive it......


----------



## RO68RAG

MidwestFleetwood said:


> LMAO......How you been T..Finally moved into my new crib..Has a 40x70 shop...BTW it is nice ..No more laying on the ground for me ..Getting to old for that shit,HAHA
> 
> Have to come down and check me out ..I'll be putting in a paint booth soon


FOR SURE BRO I'LL TAKE A TRIP UP THERE SOON!:thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Y U H8TIN said:


> shit!!! brother adam ain't playing!! looks nice bro.


Thanks Bro



KAKALAK said:


> Man I'm hating on u bro!! I hope the taxes on the barn put u in the poor house and the termites eat ur house up.


taxes are real good 1250 a yr for three acres,barn, and house..its all good



Royalty said:


> Where's your shop? Oh its across my lake. Rediculous! Congrats


Thanks homie appreciate it...



BIG BOPPER said:


> :thumbsup:





fleetwoodcoupe said:


> whyyyyyy??:run::around: one of the builds that inspire my build! sad to see you selling it bro!


I might nkeep it unless somebody throws some money in my face..haha i miss driving a lolo 



RO68RAG said:


> FOR SURE BRO I'LL TAKE A TRIP UP THERE SOON!:thumbsup:


FO SHO


----------



## KAKALAK

LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

Bump


----------



## RO68RAG

:inout:


----------



## MR.LAC

:thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Theres a few guys still messaging me about the lac so just a heads up the car was *sold* a few months back...After 19 yrs of lowriding i think its safe to say im done..The new owner will have fun with it it was my dream car for many yrs..Just had to move on..


----------



## 83cadcoupe

:dunno:


----------



## RO68RAG

MidwestFleetwood said:


> Theres a few guys still messaging me about the lac so just a heads up the car was *sold* a few months back...After 19 yrs of lowriding i think its safe to say im done..The new owner will have fun with it it was my dream car for many yrs..Just had to move on..


If you ever need to jump I a low low bro I got you just come on down brother!


----------



## RO68RAG




----------



## weatmaster

ohh wow, good to seethis car didn´t disappear from the scene...


----------



## KAKALAK

Bish is niiiice!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Damn... 




MidwestFleetwood said:


> Theres a few guys still messaging me about the lac so just a heads up the car was *sold* a few months back...After 19 yrs of lowriding i think its safe to say im done..The new owner will have fun with it it was my dream car for many yrs..Just had to move on..


----------



## RO68RAG




----------



## NIMSTER64

Nice bro. good to see it still riding...


----------



## lunatic64

car is in new york city now.


----------



## big pimpin

lol


----------



## NIMSTER64

I heard its for sale again...


----------



## king debo

Hmm


----------



## weatmaster

Again?


----------



## lunatic64

NIMSTER64 said:


> I heard its for sale again...


caddy is not for sale again,i just upgraded the hydros,interior,sound system.etc


----------



## lunatic64




----------



## lunatic64

ttt


----------



## lunatic64




----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Holy shit whats really goin on though. She still looks good I see. Good take care of her.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Shoot me over a message if you need bro. Ill send my phone number and tell you anything u want to know about the car


----------



## hazard

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/gTj6I6sFlqg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe> here some footage of the car today


----------



## lunatic64

ttt


----------

